# NYC Bi-Annual Meet March 3rd



## immtbiker

OK. *It's official*






 . The Adria Conference center is happy to have back what the manager called "a really nice bunch of people". This is the *same *place that we had the National Meet and the NYC November Meet in 2005, but this time we have our _own _private annex room with approximately 15 separate outlets and 16 tables that can hold 3 or 4 setups each, with no adjoining rooms next to us. The entrance is right from the circular driveway, so dropping of equipment and going to park the car is a breeze. We are being allowed use of 3 separate parking lots (one is cars only...not mini-vans or SUV's and we do not have to be out at a certain time except for those of us going to the diner and them *Wiggles*. Before the meet we are trying to organize a tailgate party.
 It has it's own bathroom, a coat closet, and a beautiful bay window view of Burger King and Dunkin' Donuts across Northern Blvd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [size=medium]EDIT: a second room has been rented to accomodate the members and equipment![/size]

 Since it's only 2 months off, we can start equipment lists and definite attendees in the next couple of weeks.
 It is easily accessible by train, plane and automobile and there will be rooms available for the weary travelers.


 The Ramada Inn/Adria Hotel Conference Center in Bayside, New York.

 Contact info: 1-800-27-Adria or 718-631 5900

Attendees and Agenda

Equipment list 

 (Thanks to *SiBurning *for putting these lists together)


----------



## jpelg

In.


----------



## jp11801

what the heck the last time was a blast and a half, LMK the dat so I can see about travel

 Aaron is that record store around the block still around?


----------



## bozebuttons

In as well.


----------



## hYdrociTy

<---daemons welcome?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what the heck the last time was a blast and a half, LMK the dat so I can see about travel

 Aaron is that record store around the block still around?_

 

That place was great but more time should be spent at d.b.a. and The Ginger Man.

 Depending when it is, I might try to get away. This and San Jose within months will be tough.


----------



## Jahn

in and this time i want to raid the vinyl store too!


----------



## bozebuttons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_in and this time i want to raid the vinyl store too!_

 

Me to


----------



## jjcha

Awesome, I'm definitely there as well. Should be another great meet!

 Best,

 -Jason


----------



## Romanee

...you just keep pulling me back in!

 In.


----------



## Trogdor

I'm going to try to make this one...to just to say hi to all the great folks in the Tri-state area...plus onw I have Triple Fi's to share!


----------



## trose49

Im gonna try to make this my first MEET! Put me down.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That place was great but more time should be spent at d.b.a. and The Ginger Man.

 Depending when it is, I might try to get away. This and San Jose within months will be tough._

 

my new liver should be here from ebay next week just in time for DBA, Gingerman and HopDevil


----------



## Wmcmanus

I've been planning to come to NY for THE Show which is from May 11-13th at the Grand Hyatt. I'm not sure if I can justify two trips, but we'll see.

 Ok, to be completely honest, it will depend on the weather! I'm telling the truth. Every time I've been anywhere near cold weather (NY or Chicago) during the past 5 years, I've cought a nasty cold that took me weeks and sometimes even months to get rid of. 

 Not sure why, but Cayman is not a good place to recover from a cold. It lingers forever in the form of a scratchy throat and a lot of coughing/gagging. There is nothing I can take to help me get rid of it. In fact, I'll be lucky to get over the one I caught at Thanksgiving by February! 

 I know, I'm a wuss, but cold weather is not for me.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpelg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In._

 

A man of many words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been planning to come to NY for THE Show which is from May 11-13th at the Grand Hyatt. I'm not sure if I can justify two trips, but we'll see._

 


 You can justify 2 trips. Remember that time in high school that you ate mushrooms 2 days in a row (no wait, that was me!).
 Always know that you have a couch to sleep on for at least 19 days (along with ice cream, brownies and passes to my gym).

 JP#'s...there's a couch for you as well, being that you both paid it forward.

 Tyrion, my lawn is trim and neat that time of year (the tulips don't pop out 'til April).


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_in and this time i want to raid the vinyl store too!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bozebuttons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Me to
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what the heck the last time was a blast and a half, LMK the dat so I can see about travel

 Aaron is that record store around the block still around?_

 

On Saturdays that record store doesn't open until 12 p.m. and I believe it is open until 8 (hippie hours), so we can have a group raid after 5. Then the diner, then the Turkish bar or Wiggles. Whichever you prefer.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On Saturdays that record store doesn't open until 12 p.m. and I believe it is open until 8 (hippie hours), so we can have a group raid after 5. Then the diner, then the Turkish bar or Wiggles. Whichever you prefer._

 

Wiggles


----------



## trose49

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wiggles_

 

OK Im a meet newbie! whats wiggles and is the meet in the city or outside the city gotta figure how far from CT!


----------



## Wmcmanus

Well, maybe I'll try to make it. If Numbers and Tire Iron are coming up from Florida, and there is an endless supply of brownies and ice cream...


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trose49* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK Im a meet newbie! whats wiggles and is the meet in the city or outside the city gotta figure how far from CT!_

 

Metro North or Amtrak to Penn Station and then a 20 minute LIRR ride. Plenty of free parking.

*Wiggles *is a place that only sells juice (due to NY City law). Cameras and halogen flashlights are not allowed (Stevieo, this means you).


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, maybe I'll try to make it. If Numbers and Tire Iron are coming up from Florida, and there is an endless supply of brownies and ice cream..._

 

There is no place I would rather be however, it will not be an easy sell. I may have a bunch of depos in the D.C. and NY area around that time. If that is the case, it would be an easier sell. I will keep an eye on the thread and see what I can do.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my new liver should be here from ebay next week just in time for DBA, Gingerman and HopDevil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Now I'm thirsty. Time for an IPA.


----------



## Yikes

As always I’ll try to make it. It is sort of tough to commit without a firm date.

 I will have new toys to share. The least of which will be a set of K701 that by that time will be recabled with some trick Crystal Cable. Possibly a new source or two, and if I’m real lucky I might have a prototype Exemplar headphone amp.


----------



## SiBurning

I'm there.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Yikes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will have new toys to share. The least of which will be a set of K701 that by that time will be recabled with some trick Crystal Cable._

 

Sounds yummy! I'm sure those will silent the critics who say that the K701's are not capable of great things. With the stock cord, I can see their point; it is easy for me to hear "good" (and lots of it), but "great" doesn't jump out at me. I personally think that "great" could probably be achieved with the K701's (even with the stock cable) in the right system. But when super charged with the Crystal Cable, they should be amazing!


----------



## n_maher

Hmmmmm... the NH DIY contingent might be up for another trip to NYC. Consider me subscribed to this thread.


----------



## stevieo

sorry. i'll probably be in costa rica the entire month of february if all goes as planned.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds yummy! I'm sure those will silent the critics who say that the K701's are not capable of great things. With the stock cord, I can see their point; it is easy for me to hear "good" (and lots of it), but "great" doesn't jump out at me. I personally think that "great" could probably be achieved with the K701's (even with the stock cable) in the right system. But when super charged with the Crystal Cable, they should be amazing!_

 

Perhaps Machead's upgraded RKV-MkII+EC/DC can make it to the meet. Sounds very juicy with his very-well burned-in K701s, and should be fun to compare with Crystal Cable upgraded 701s as well -- if they make it to the meet.


----------



## upstateguy

I'll be there, but let's try to make it on a Sunday, cause I work on Saturdays.....

 Does anyone know what members of the trade will be in attendance?

 USG


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry. i'll probably be in costa rica the entire month of february if all goes as planned._

 

Well, excuse us!!! 

 Hope you have fun, man. Knowing you, it won't be too hard to find all sorts of trouble to get yourself into.


----------



## daveDerek

i'm interested in joining in the festivities but february with it's potentially awful weather worries me a bit.
 Wayne, what show in may are you referring to? is that the stereophile show or is it something else? after all THE Show is the alternative (to ces) high end show in vegas.


----------



## dkjohnso

Count me in. I had a blast at the last NY meet which was my first. Looking forward to another round.


----------



## zatara

I'm in. No roller hockey to conflict with


----------



## immtbiker

If too many people are working on Saturday (at least 2 are) then Sunday is do-able. But for those who want to "party like it's 1995" and go to Breakdown Records and Wiggles, we can still do that on Saturday night. The hotel manager is going to call me back today and I will find out the options. 

 I know church groups take the next room on Sundays (which in a way is live music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...they end early, but the Scrabble group was a better neighbor. 

 There are 2 other rooms in the other building too, but I think the rooms were a little smaller.

 Scrabble tournaments...who knew. Silly hobbyists


----------



## agile_one

working on it ... pick a date, Aaron ... can't let numbers and tire iron do ny without a chaperone.


----------



## gloco

I think I'm in if we can hit this vinyl store...I'm foaming at the mouth for some new records. Is this record shop big with tons of new and used records?

 Weather will play a factor as well...February is usually a hellish month. I'll probably bring my iriver>HE60/HEV70 only to cutdown on carrying stuff around.


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, excuse us!!! 

 Hope you have fun, man. Knowing you, it won't be too hard to find all sorts of trouble to get yourself into._

 


 i'll be okay as long as i stay away from you & the So. Fla. crowd.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'll be okay as long as i stay away from you & the So. Fla. crowd.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

We will see you in NYC.


----------



## machead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romanee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Perhaps Machead's upgraded RKV-MkII+EC/DC can make it to the meet. Sounds very juicy with his very-well burned-in K701s, and should be fun to compare with Crystal Cable upgraded 701s as well -- if they make it to the meet._

 

OK, I can take a hint...
 Count me in; and Peter, feel free to bring along any of my gear... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_Ok, to be completely honest, it will depend on the weather! I'm telling the truth. Every time I've been anywhere near cold weather (NY or Chicago) during the past 5 years, I've cought a nasty cold that took me weeks and sometimes even months to get rid of.

 Not sure why, but Cayman is not a good place to recover from a cold. It lingers forever in the form of a scratchy throat and a lot of coughing/gagging. There is nothing I can take to help me get rid of it. In fact, I'll be lucky to get over the one I caught at Thanksgiving by February!_

 

Colds don't linger very long in NYC's winter weather, so why don't you just stick around until it's gone, then return to Cayman. Aaron won't mind, will he?


----------



## Packgrog

Oh, I'm in. Where is this place? Queens (you said 20 minute LIRR ride from Penn)? I live on Long Island, so this would be a piece of cake for me to get to. What station, and what date? Not that I'll have much gear to share with people, but it'd be loads of fun to hear other folks' setups, and put some faces to names.

 And this time the meet won't interfere with my WEDDING. Last one was the day before my wedding, dagnabbit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to it!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry. i'll probably be in costa rica the entire month of february if all goes as planned._

 

Some people will be sad and some people will be pleased.


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some people will be sad and some people will be pleased. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 that is a c.o.s.!!


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry. i'll probably be in costa rica the entire month of february if all goes as planned._

 

are the costa rican authorities aware of this?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_are the costa rican authorities aware of this?_

 

No...he's actually sneaking in on a mule through a neighboring country. Chuck Norris and the Delta Force are going to have to extract him. 

 I hear the trees in Costa Rica make excellent toothpicks and they don't wear other people's deodorant there


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm interested in joining in the festivities but february with it's potentially awful weather worries me a bit.
 Wayne, what show in may are you referring to? is that the stereophile show or is it something else? after all THE Show is the alternative (to ces) high end show in vegas._

 

Yes, the Home Electronics Show.


----------



## immtbiker

It's coming back to NY after making a 1 year hiatus in Cali. 

 Stereophile stated that the H.E. show was losing a lot of $$$ and attendence, so they moved it west, and I'm not sure why they think that this year (2007) it will be different.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that is a c.o.s.!!_

 

Crock of sh-itake mushrooms?


----------



## Dimitris

I will try to make it. I wish I didnt have to study for GMAT.


----------



## The Monkey

Mrs. Monkey's birthday is on a Saturday in Feb., but if the meet isn't on that date, then I am in. Whatever, she'd understand anyway, right?


----------



## MrSlacker

I am in unless it is on Feb 3rd or Feb 17th.


----------



## immtbiker

I spoke to the manager today and I'm going to meet with him Tuesday afternoon.
 We are looking into getting the annex room, which is accessable from outside with it's own door and bathroom but 100 square feet less than last November's. 1000 sq. ft instead of 1100 and with large windows at street level (easy access for the equipment). There are outlets on all 4 sides of the room.
 We have no time restrictions with that room (no nighttime weddings after)and we can have the room from 10 am until 7 pm.

 The date is either going to be Saturday, February 24th or March 4th. President's week is the 19-23rd and the kidddies are off that week, so the 4 might work out better.

 I will let you guys know on Tuesday or Wednesday night.


----------



## The Monkey

Ah, we're clear of birthday conflict! I'm in!


----------



## gloco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I spoke to the manager today and I'm going to meet with him Tuesday afternoon.
 We are looking into getting the annex room, which is accessable from outside with it's own door and bathroom but 100 square feet less than last November's. 1000 sq. ft instead of 1100 and with large windows at street level (easy access for the equipment). There are outlets on all 4 sides of the room.
 We have no time restrictions with that room (no nighttime weddings after)and we can have the room from 10 am until 7 pm.

 The date is either going to be Saturday, February 24th or March 4th. President's week is the 19-23rd and the kidddies are off that week, so the 4 might work out better.

 I will let you guys know on Tuesday or Wednesday night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Excellent! Thanks for the leg work thus far.


----------



## laxx

I'm in.

 Let me know if you need any help. I live about 5 minutes away. =T


----------



## n_maher

Well, here's to hoping that you go for Saturday the 24th. There's no way I can do the cannonball run for a Sunday meet on the 4th.


----------



## pingong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As promised, I am taking ownership of the bi-annual NYC Head-Fi Meet (yes, I'm a glutton for punishment) one Saturday in February. I am making it in February (instead of our normal April meet) as not to conflict with the National meet in April on the alternate coast.
 I am looking into having it in the Adria, where we had the National and 2005 bi-annual November meet.
 It is easily accessible by train, plane and automobile and there will be rooms available for the weary travelers.

 Please let me know your thoughts and who can make it. I should tie down a date by next week._

 

will be happy to meet every body again and have fun. ping


----------



## thrice

Count me in, since my name is Steve too, I'll carry on the toothpick/deoderant tradition...but only if Ray is there


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, here's to hoping that you go for Saturday the 24th. There's no way I can do the cannonball run for a Sunday meet on the 4th. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Oops...my bad. That would be the *3rd*. I can't add +7, I need the other hand to count the fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, did you guys know that some months have 30 days and some have 31, and one has 28 which is sometimes 29. It's all so confusing. ...and then there's that word "hath". 30 days hath September. I'm so glad we donth talk like that nevermore. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Count me in, since my name is Steve too, I'll carry on the toothpick/deoderant tradition...but only if Ray is there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Yes but you're Steph and he's the woodpick wearing, card carrying Baby-"O".


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oops...my bad. That would be the *3rd*._

 

Well, that's good news for me then. I should be able to make either weekend given this much notice.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, that's good news for me then. I should be able to make either weekend given this much notice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Good man. There will be a haunted Pimeta waiting for you.


----------



## immtbiker

OK. *It's official*





 . The Adria Conference center is happy to have back what the manager called "a really nice bunch of people". This is the *same *place that we had the National Meet and the NYC November Meet in 2005, but this time we have our _own _private annex room with approximately 15 separate outlets and 16 tables that can hold 3 or 4 setups each, with no adjoining rooms next to us. The entrance is right from the circular driveway, so dropping of equipment and going to park the car is a breeze. We are being allowed use of 3 separate parking lots (one is cars only...not mini-vans or SUV's) and we do not have to be out at a certain time except for those of us going to the diner and then *Wiggles*.
 It has it's own bathroom, a coat closet, and a beautiful bay window view of Burger King and Dunkin' Donuts across Northern Blvd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since it's only 2 months off, we can start equipment lists and definite attendees in the next couple of weeks.

 See post #1 for map info.


----------



## trose49

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK. *It's official*





 . The Adria Conference center is happy to have back what the manager called "a really nice bunch of people". This is the *same *place that we had the National Meet and the NYC November Meet in 2005, but this time we have our own private annex room with approximately 15 separate outlets and 16 tables that can hold 3 or 4 setups each, with no adjoining rooms next to us. The entrance is right from the circular driveway, so dropping of equipment and going to park the car is a breeze. We are being allowed use of 3 separate parking lots (one is cars only...not mini-vans or SUV's) and we do not have to be out at a certain time except for those of us going to the diner and then *Wiggles*.
 It has it's own bathroom, a coat closet, and a beautiful bay window view of Burger King and Dunkin' Donuts across Northern Blvd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since it's only 2 months off, we can start equipment lists and definite attendees in the next couple of weeks._

 

Whats the DATE!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trose49* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whats the DATE!_

 

Whaddya mean "What's the date"? Look at the title of my post, silly!


----------



## trose49

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whaddya mean "What's the date? Look at the title of my post, silly!_

 

[size=large]HA HA HA!!!![/size]


----------



## trose49

IMMTBIKER

 My first Meet! What should I bring? besides me of course


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trose49* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IMMTBIKER

 My first Meet! What should I bring? besides me of course_

 

Just like at previous meets, I will be collecting the one time charge for noobies of $30 per noob.


----------



## trose49

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just like at previous meets, I will be collecting the one time charge for noobies of $30 per noob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Does everyone bring gear to set-up?


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trose49* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does everyone bring gear to set-up?_

 

Many people do, but some do not. In general all are welcome with or without gear. 

 You will need a left-handed smokeshifter and a snipe net for the snipe hunt though.

 Oh yeah and a blueberry peeler...can't have a meet without peeled blueberries.


----------



## trose49

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Many people do, but some do not. In general all are welcome with or without gear. 

 You will need a left-handed smokeshifter and a snipe net for the snipe hunt though.

 Oh yeah and a blueberry peeler...can't have a meet without peeled blueberries._

 

Cool Ill go online and find one. How much do they cost?



*[size=medium]RRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHHHHHHHHHHHHT![/size]*


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK. *It's official*





 ._

 

Aaron, as always you da man. This time I'll bring some nice cigars


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trose49* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does everyone bring gear to set-up?_

 

As I was reminded before my first meet: this is a "meet," not a trade show and the members make the meet (lol, that sounds funny to me). So you are encouraged to bring some gear. The range will run the gamut, which is what makes it so cool--from budget to top-of-the-range; from portable to massive. And make sure to bring some of your own cans so you can try out different sources, amps, etc. Of course there will be many different headphones there, but it's great to be able to plug your own into some of the rigs to really hear the difference a component can make.


----------



## immtbiker

The Monkey is a wise grasshopper! Well said. The more equipment we have, the more everyone gets exposed to, that otherwise wouldn't be available to them.

 Todd, just remember to leave your Upper Cased [size=medium]RRRRRR[/size]'s home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and bring anything you think other's would enjoy.

 From flash based .mp3's and laptops loaded with lossless, to Meitner and Orpheus gear, a tasty variety will be in attendence.

 Also, it appears that some people from the southern region of our great nation will be joining us.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aaron, as always you da man. This time I'll bring some nice cigars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Mmmm...Cigar, scotch, and brownies. Good stuff to make an early spring cool day warmer.


----------



## trose49

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Monkey is a wise grasshopper! Well said. The more equipment we have, the more everyone gets exposed to, that otherwise wouldn't be available to them.

 Todd, just remember to leave your Upper Cased [size=medium]RRRRRR[/size]'s home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and bring anything you think other's would enjoy.

 From flash based .mp3's and laptops loaded with lossless, to Meitner and Orpheus gear, a tasty variety will be in attendence.

 Also, it appears that some people from the southern region of our great nation will be joining us.


 Mmmm...Cigar, scotch, and brownies. Good stuff to make an early spring cool day warmer._

 

OK I took a few upper case R's off and a few H's just in case I was offending anyone! LOL!!!!


----------



## jp11801

I might have a few stinky cigars around from a special place

 anyone doing k1000s set ups , I may have the Red Wine sig 30 depending on a few things I may be able to bring it, is anyone in NYC bringing one or have any interest?

 I can also do some pretty cool needle drops of Lps to CDs with the Alesis 9600 if anyone has nay requests


----------



## Janus

Hey are we gonna have a seperate gear website with the big list like last time?


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK. *It's official*





 . The Adria Conference center is happy to have back what the manager called "a really nice bunch of people"._

 

jeez, you must have been sharing one of those really special stinky 'cigars' with him to elicit this sort of a comment from him.


----------



## Dimitris

Does anyone know if Mikhail or Ray are coming for this?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dimitris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know if Mikhail or Ray are coming for this?_

 

I talked to Mikhail yesterday and he was aware of the meet and looking into attending. I'm looking forward to hearing the Extreme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## dannyandelyse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trose49* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IMMTBIKER

 My first Meet! What should I bring? besides me of course_

 

Hot chicks and booze.


----------



## LDMES

If work doesn't interfere..count me in too. First one for me.


----------



## passerby999

Count me in, I'll be there!


----------



## dw6928

absolutely there. it is great...I work right up Northern Blvd from the Adria!
 Wayne. Can bring my Heed Canamp if anyone hasn't heard it yet.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Janus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey are we gonna have a seperate gear website with the big list like last time?_

 

Attendees & Agenda
Equipment list

 The raffle theme is (let's try this again) truly ridiculously awful vinyl, with album art that would make you roll over in your grave

 How did I miss the bozebuttons badmitton at the last meet?


----------



## Yikes

My equipment list.

 Headphones
 AKG K-701 (Possibly re-cabled by then)
 Sony MDR-SA5000 Re-cabled version (Balanced)

 Amplifiers
 Exemplar OTL/32
 Headroom Desktop Portable (Home module and DAC)
 Channel Island Audio VHP-1/VAC-1
 Prototype Exemplar Headphone Amp (If ready in time)

 Sources
 Oppo 970HD
 Pioneer DV-414 (Transport)
 EAD DSP-7000 D/A
 Either my Exemplar 3910 or a as yet unnamed CD/SACD player

 DIY Balanced Power conditioner

 Or whatever my back allows


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Attendees & Agenda
Equipment list

 The raffle theme is (let's try this again) truly ridiculously awful vinyl, with album art that would make you roll over in your grave

 How did I miss the bozebuttons badmitton at the last meet?_

 

you are all in for a treat. i happen to be in delaware, so i'll raid my secret stash of awfully bad KOREAN vinyl, just for the meet!


----------



## immtbiker

Wow Steve...nice job with the attendees list and other assorted goodies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You seem to be getting better as the years go by...like a fine wine or a bottle of g-d awful Bookers.


----------



## upstateguy

So much for work.....

 I'll be there.

 USG


----------



## n_maher

Nate's Equipment List:

*Headphones*
 Sennheiser HD650 w/ single-ended Zu Mobius or DIY balanced Cardas
 Modded HF-1s (if there's interest in hearing them)

*Amp*
 DIY β22
 This is the only amp I'm really psyched to bring and is what I'm currently working on. It is amb's latest DIY design which is an all discrete, MOSFET output, MONSTER. It should be able to drive the heck out of anything, even the K1000. Of course having mentioned it I have almost assuredly cursed the build which will now end in flames.

_[size=xx-small]Note: if anyone really wants to hear either I'll pack up the Headroom Millett or my own personal Millett but otherwise I don't see a need for them to make the trip.[/size]_

*Source*
 Modded Toshiba 3950 (transport)
 DIY Monica2 (DAC)
*
 Power*
 Monsterpower HTS 3500 MKII
 30' Extension Cord

*Cables*
 DIY Stuff


----------



## Jahn

ok i culled the collection and have two particularly awful korean covers to share, plus some really bad 70's 'fro crooner LPs, joy. see you all there!

 oh and the list will be everything in my sig that I can lug - yes, including the vinyl this time, if the car we rent from the city can handle it!


----------



## gloco

*Headphones*:

 Sennheiser HE60

*Amp*: 

 Sennheiser HEV70

*Source*:

 iriver H140


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_absolutely there. it is great...I work right up Northern Blvd from the Adria!
 Wayne. Can bring my Heed Canamp if anyone hasn't heard it yet._

 

i brought a heed to the last meet and i don't think a single person listened to it. but please do bring it to the upcoming meet. i'm hoping that someone will have a new corda opera there. hey, it'd be great if jan meier would come to the meet. has he ever made it to one?


----------



## immtbiker

Jan is an Austrian who resides in Germany. I personally called him to invite him mto the National but it's too much $$$ for him to come to the states.


----------



## Dimitris

I will bring the following:

 Phones: HD650+zu, HD580, HF-1
 Amp: SR-71
 Source: IPod+turbodock, Cary CDP-1


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow Steve...nice job with the attendees list and other assorted goodies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You seem to be getting better as the years go by...like a fine wine or a bottle of g-d awful Bookers._

 

Thanks. Maybe one of these years I'll even get it right. The Adria is NOT walking distance from the babylon train station.

 And what's so god awful about bookers? My treat this time might be a cheap bottle of Bermuda black rum: Gosling's Black Seal.

 By the way, if someone wants to volunteer to do the page sorted by equipment... I kind of suck at that one. It can wait until early-to-mid February and only needs doing about once a week.


----------



## gloco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Adria is NOT walking distance from the babylon train station.
_

 

Damn!


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Adria is NOT walking distance from the babylon train station._

 


 Steve, I think it's actually the Bayside station, no?


----------



## trose49

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Steve, I think it's actually the Bayside station, no?_

 

Can we get an actual address for us dummies?


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trose49* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can we get an actual address for us dummies?_

 

Post #81 in this thread. Click on Attendees & Agenda.

 There is also a map in the first post.


----------



## MrSlacker

I believe station is called Bayside and it IS in walking distance because I walked from there... twice. It is about 10-15min walk... not bad at all.


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Wiggles *is a place that only sells juice (due to NY City law). Cameras and halogen flashlights are not allowed (Stevieo, this means you)._

 

i'l be there, i cant wait to have my head nestled in other peoples cans for a day.

 ooh, and we can listne to headphones too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nate: i am interested in a millet to millet shootout. care to compare?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'l be there, i cant wait to have my head nestled in other peoples cans for a day._

 

As long as it's just your head nestled in other's cans I think we'll be fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. _mental note - keep headphones away from nikongod_

  Quote:


 nate: i am interested in a millet to millet shootout. care to compare? 
 

You want me to bring both, or just my DIY Millett?


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You want me to bring both, or just my DIY Millett?_

 

just the diy. yaay


----------



## Janus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* 
_I cant wait to have my head nestled in other peoples cans for a day._

 

[size=xx-small]Thats what I said right before going to cancun and later being exiled for lewdness.[/size]


----------



## The Dan of Steel

I will try and attend, if work permits and I will bring my contest won Benchmark DAC1 and my new to me Headphiled SR225s. I'll also bring my unmodded Toshiba SD-3980 as that's all I have at the moment.


----------



## Jahn

let's all pretend no one is bringing any Melos - that way the Curse won't strike us down yet again


----------



## loquito316

Well, I'm for all intents and purproses a "n00b" to the head-fi world, but I live about 15 minutes from this place, so it seems like a no-brainer.

 Is it cool that my gear is nothing special?


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *loquito316* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I'm for all intents and purproses a "n00b" to the head-fi world, but I live about 15 minutes from this place, so it seems like a no-brainer.

 Is it cool that my gear is nothing special?_

 

yepp.

 while you are there i reccomend chanting "my wallet will hate me" over and over. it didnt work so well for my wallet, but maybe you will do better


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *loquito316* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I'm for all intents and purproses a "n00b" to the head-fi world, but I live about 15 minutes from this place, so it seems like a no-brainer.

 Is it cool that my gear is nothing special?_

 


 Absolutely. What you consider nothing special, others may really want to try. I for one would be interested in checking out the ALO Bling Bling.


----------



## loquito316

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yepp.

 while you are there i reccomend chanting "my wallet will hate me" over and over. it didnt work so well for my wallet, but maybe you will do better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Oh, way ahead of you there. My wallet hates me lots right now... lol.

 Curse you head-fi!

 On a more pleasant note, I'm currently listening to Bob Marley's "Jammin' " on my fresh-out-of-the-box Tomahawk, and it has me jammin about the room.


----------



## laxx

i'll bring my... son dvp-nc685v source... yea, i know...

 also, hd595, k701, corda aria, ldm+ and some diy cables.


----------



## n_maher

Well, I got final spousal approval over the Holiday weekend so I guess I should call the Adria about a room. 

 And work is going well on the beta22 amp that I hope to bring to the meet. As of yesterday I was just waiting on 6 more parts to complete the amplification section. Now, finding a case and being able to do some reasonable job putting it all together before the meet is a whole different story.


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I got final spousal approval over the Holiday weekend so I guess I should call the Adria about a room. 

 And work is going well on the beta22 amp that I hope to bring to the meet. As of yesterday I was just waiting on 6 more parts to complete the amplification section. Now, finding a case and being able to do some reasonable job putting it all together before the meet is a whole different story.




_

 

Not going for the 6-board/balanced version huh....wuss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I'll have a balanced version and a KGSS ready for the NY meet....it's going to take some more focused work on my part.

 PS...those boards look sexy Nate....can't wait to hear your impressions on the amp.


----------



## immtbiker

Let me call the manager tomorrow and I'll see if I can get some rooms discounted for the meet.

 Stay tuned...same Bat time, same Bat channel.

 Will that be for Friday night or Saturday night?


----------



## trose49

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let me call the manager tomorrow and I'll seee if I can get some rooms discounted for the meet.

 Stay tuned...same Bat time, same Bat channel.

 Will that be for Friday night or Saturday night?_

 


 Send me PM I would be interested in a room!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trose49* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Send me PM I would be interested in a room!_

 

Friday or Saturday night?


----------



## Morph201

It's close to my wife's bday, but what the hell... I'm in....


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will that be for Friday night or Saturday night?_

 

For me, it would be Saturday. I'll be doing the "depart at 5am, arrive at noon" routine. Not sure how long I'll stick on Sunday, traffic was a bear on the way home from the National Meet. And of course, thanks for looking into the reduced rate!


----------



## JLai

Shoot...I "might" be able to make this as I should be in either NY or NJ if my plans go smoothly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 **subscribed**


----------



## Jahn

I think I must have missed something. I saw the OP had "wiggles" there, and I was like "that's an odd name for a record store...let me look that up What???"

 "Wiggles is one of the Hottest Clubs featuring some of 
 the sexiest dancers in Queens. Wiggles is a FULL 
 NUDE non-alcoholic club. At Wiggles, you can 
 entertain guests, party with friends, enjoy sporting 
 events on monitors throughout the club, or negotiate 
 all important business deals. Wiggles is the only 
 full nude club in Queens that caters to the discriminating 
 gentleman.If you prefer more intimate and secluded 
 surroundings, you and your guests can enjoy quality 
 time with your favorite full nude entertainers 
 in any one of our of private retreats.
 Wiggles is where you can come in and enjoy a table dance 
 with our full nude beautiful girls or better yet 
 spend some time in V.I.P./Champagne Rooms with 
 the girl of your choice. 
 Wiggles is the only full nude club in Queen to feature 
 Famous **** Stars regularly so check our 
 special events page often. We feature 
 everything you need. or come in Sunday and Monday 
 to watch the game on a Big Screen TV. No matter 
 the occasion, Wiggles is the only full nude strip 
 club in Queens to spend an entertaining evening.


----------



## JLai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I must have missed something. I saw the OP had "wiggles" there, and I was like "that's an odd name for a record store...let me look that up What???"

 "Wiggles is one of the Hottest Clubs featuring some of 
 the sexiest dancers in Queens. Wiggles is a FULL 
 NUDE non-alcoholic club. At Wiggles, you can 
 entertain guests, party with friends, enjoy sporting 
 events on monitors throughout the club, or negotiate 
 all important business deals. Wiggles is the only 
 full nude club in Queens that caters to the discriminating 
 gentleman.If you prefer more intimate and secluded 
 surroundings, you and your guests can enjoy quality 
 time with your favorite full nude entertainers 
 in any one of our of private retreats.
 Wiggles is where you can come in and enjoy a table dance 
 with our full nude beautiful girls or better yet 
 spend some time in V.I.P./Champagne Rooms with 
 the girl of your choice. 
 Wiggles is the only full nude club in Queen to feature 
 Famous **** Stars regularly so check our 
 special events page often. We feature 
 everything you need. or come in Sunday and Monday 
 to watch the game on a Big Screen TV. No matter 
 the occasion, Wiggles is the only full nude strip 
 club in Queens to spend an entertaining evening.










_

 

My likelihood of going just increased 10%.


----------



## immtbiker

Jahn...That was about 2 separate excursions. 

 "Wiggles" is for Saturday night after our traditional apres-meet diner feast.
 "Breakdown Records" is for people who want to "break" away from the meet for an hour and take a walk over to look at some used vinyl. It is a 6 block walk.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 "Wiggles" is for Saturday night after our traditional apres-meet diner feast._

 

to "negotiate all important business deals."


----------



## gloco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I must have missed something. I saw the OP had "wiggles" there, and I was like "that's an odd name for a record store...let me look that up What???"

 "Wiggles is one of the Hottest Clubs featuring some of 
 the sexiest dancers in Queens. Wiggles is a FULL 
 NUDE non-alcoholic club. At Wiggles, you can 
 entertain guests, party with friends, enjoy sporting 
 events on monitors throughout the club, or negotiate 
 all important business deals. Wiggles is the only 
 full nude club in Queens that caters to the discriminating 
 gentleman.If you prefer more intimate and secluded 
 surroundings, you and your guests can enjoy quality 
 time with your favorite full nude entertainers 
 in any one of our of private retreats.
 Wiggles is where you can come in and enjoy a table dance 
 with our full nude beautiful girls or better yet 
 spend some time in V.I.P./Champagne Rooms with 
 the girl of your choice. 
 Wiggles is the only full nude club in Queen to feature 
 Famous **** Stars regularly so check our 
 special events page often. We feature 
 everything you need. or come in Sunday and Monday 
 to watch the game on a Big Screen TV. No matter 
 the occasion, Wiggles is the only full nude strip 
 club in Queens to spend an entertaining evening.











_

 

I do believe that Mr. Slacker is in need of these babes....


----------



## gloco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_to "negotiate all important business deals."_

 

Why do I get the feeling that some of you guys are gonna swap your gear for favors?


----------



## laxx

how do you know know what wiggles is?

 but why wiggles? it's pretty ghetto.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how do you know know what wiggles is?

 but why wiggles? it's pretty ghetto._

 

and how do you know it's ghetto? >.<


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and how do you know it's ghetto? >.<_

 

how else!


----------



## immtbiker

Whaddya mean ghetto?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's one of the classiest joints in town. They windex the mirrors and poles after every three songs.
 I know guys with more dust on their hi-end equipment then there is in Wiggle's bathroom.


----------



## MrSlacker

How old you gotta be to get in there?


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How old you gotta be to get in there?_

 

Put it this way Mr. Slacker - i don't think they'll even let you sip juice in the lobby. >,<


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whaddya mean ghetto?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's one of the classiest joints in town. They windex the mirrors and poles after every three songs.
 I know guys with more dust on their hi-end equipment then there is in Wiggle's bathroom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

sounds like you have way too much experience there, aaron. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 so is the good lady coming along with brownies during the day? guess you'll have to send her home after that!


----------



## immtbiker

This might be to much information for some, but she enjoys an occasional visit there every now and then. 

 Compare and contrast.

 It's amazing how much the guys envy a man who walks into such a top notch establishment which offers so much to the community, with a purty woman on his arm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 This is one of the *many *reasons, besides brownie making (by the way, she is *now *working on perfecting chocolate covered pretzels...just ask Stevesurf) that's she is a keeper.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This might be to much information for some, but she enjoys an occasional visit there every now and then. 

 Compare and contrast.

 It's amazing how much the guys envy a man who walks into such a top notch establishment which offers so much to the community, with a purty woman on his arm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 This is one of the *many *reasons, besides brownie making (by the way, she is *now *working on perfecting chocolate covered pretzels...just ask Stevesurf) that's she is a keeper._

 

Progressive thinking my good fellow, but I believe I shall bow out of any circumstance that involves the wife of a cohort peering at my slobbering and drooling, hehe.


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Put it this way Mr. Slacker - i don't think they'll even let you sip juice in the lobby. >,<_

 

If there is no alcohol, you prolly have to be over 18... too bad I am turning 18 in Sept...



 oh damn i just realized I been here for 3 years... wow


----------



## immtbiker

Just spoke to the manager and he said that he is able to give Head-Fier's rooms at a rate of $125...normal rate is $145 on weekends. They have a deal with the airlines to put up pilots and flight attendants on weekends, so anyone who wants a room should book soon. 

 Tell them that it's the corporate rate of $125 promised by Vinnie.

 If they give you a hard time, let me know and the manager will book the rooms for me personally.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Progressive thinking my good fellow, but I believe I shall bow out of any circumstance that involves the wife of a cohort peering at my slobbering and drooling, hehe._

 


 She *won't *be there the night of the meet, oh great postmaster general! 

 I will keep her barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen, while the men go hunt and fish that night.

 I was just showing that women are welcome, which "un-ghetto-tizes" the place.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If there is no alcohol, you prolly have to be over 18... too bad I am turning 18 in Sept..._

 

Slackman...you've been 18 for the last three years! You're like that Cleopatra woman on Twilight Zone that never gets older.


----------



## loquito316

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If there is no alcohol, you prolly have to be over 18... too bad I am turning 18 in Sept...
_

 

Last time I checked, Wiggles is indeed only 18+, but I have to echo what someone else said earlier: the place is "ghetto", a.k.a. sketchy. I think you guys are on your own there


----------



## hYdrociTy

Wait the wiggles on queens blvd across from compusa?


----------



## loquito316

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wait the wiggles on queens blvd across from compusa?_

 

Well, the conference is very nearby, so the chances are slim that they would be referring to another Wiggles. 

 :: shudder ::


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *loquito316* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, the conference is very nearby, so the chances are slim that they would be referring to another Wiggles. 

 :: shudder ::_

 

I live like.. right upstairs in one of the apartments...I go out in the morning, evening, early morning, etc. and pass that place every day.. From seeing most of the "workers" come out of their cars, I would say the place is pretty "upscale" and very "un-hoe-like." I for one would like to go inside for the first time and find out how deep the rabbit hole goes...Ever since I hit 18 I always wanted to venture in, but some uncanny force always held me back.. Who knew I'd be taking my first steps in with a bunch of headphone addicts..


----------



## machead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just spoke to the manager and he said that he is able to give Head-Fier's rooms at a rate of $125...normal rate is $145 on weekends. They have a deal with the airlines to put up pilots and flight attendants on weekends, so anyone who wants a room should book soon. 

 Tell them that it's the corporate rate of $125 promised by Vinnie.

 If they give you a hard time, let me know and the manager will book the rooms for me personally._

 

Is this for Wiggles or for the Adria?


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *machead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this for Wiggles or for the Adria?_

 

Your Corporate Rate is negotiated by a guy named Vinnie so you can negotiate all important business deals. 'Nuff Said


----------



## gloco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *machead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this for Wiggles or for the Adria?_

 

rofl!

 Can't wait to check out the record shop though


----------



## laxx

i guess i'll be going back to wiggles from a 6 year hiatus. =T oh what fun we had in high school.


----------



## n_maher

The way this thread is going it's beginning to look like the meet is not the primary event of the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 On topic - fired up the beta22 last night and nothing exploded so it's looking good for the debut in NYC. Speaking of which, it may be the first time one of these amps is available to the general public. I think there are only 3 working examples (mine included) so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your Corporate Rate is negotiated by a guy named Vinnie so you can negotiate all important business deals. 'Nuff Said
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

...and his business card reads "Serving the industry with both Carting Businesses and Sausage Entrepreneur"


----------



## immtbiker

Stevesurf came up with an almost 





 excellent idea and I'm expanding on it.

 How about a *Head-Fi meet first*? We can have a large tailgating party (if people can do it at Jet games in December, I don't want to hear about the temperature in March) around 9 a.m before the meet. We can bring barbecue grills (already have 2) and beverages and everyone can supply a little something to be grilled, swilled or ingested, and all the while, have a portables shootout.

 There is a semi-large parking lot in a park near my house which is 5 minutes from the Adria (not Wiggles) and we can pick up all of the "Train"-ees and "Bus"-ees ahead of time and party like it's 1999 (and alcohol is not what I mean unlesss people want it), and then head to the meet. 

 It will sort of be like a mini Woodstock, because we will have a food and beverage fest before the meet while listening to and comparing music, then we move our carcasses to the main venue where we will absorb large amounts of electrons, then we have another food fest at the diner, and then, whoever doesn't want a gauntlet of a day to end, we could head to Queens BLVD. (which by the way, is *not *right near the conference center as somebody stated earlier in the thread).

 How bout it...huh, huh, huh?


----------



## gloco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stevesurf came up with an almost 





 excellent idea and I'm expanding on it.

 How about a *Head-Fi meet first*? We can have a large tailgating party (if people can do it at Jet games in December, I don't want to hear about the temperature in March) around 9 a.m before the meet. We can bring barbecue grills (already have 2) and beverages and everyone can supply a little something to be grilled, swilled or ingested, and all the while, have a portables shootout.

 There is a semi-large parking lot in a park near my house which is 5 minutes from the Adria (not Wiggles) and we can pick up all of the "Train"-ees and "Bus"-ees ahead of time and party like it's 1999 (and alcohol is not what I mean unlesss people want it), and then head to the meet. 

 It will sort of be like a mini Woodstock, because we will have a food and beverage fest before the meet while listening to and comparing music, then we move our carcasses to the main venue where we will absorb large amounts of electrons, then we have another food fest at the diner, and then, whoever doesn't want a gauntlet of a day to end, we could head to Queens BLVD. (which by the way, is *not *right near the conference center as somebody stated earlier in the thread).

 How bout it...huh, huh, huh?_

 

errr...having a BBQ at 9am isn't my kind of breakfast...I'll stick to toast and OJ


----------



## Jahn

knowing me i'll probably still be packing up the Tower at that time and come just in time to meet y'all at the hotel! oh and it looks like i'm out on the wiggles festivities, the wife didn't care where i was going to be after the meet, it would be nixed for babysittin' duties so she could catch a break. ah well.


----------



## laxx

alley pond park would be the ideal place in my opinion as it's close to the adria and the parkinglot is right next to the bbq field. this way, you can see your car since there's $$$$$$ equipment in everyone's ride.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_alley pond park would be the ideal place in my opinion as it's close to the adria and the parkinglot is right next to the bbq field. this way, you can see your car since there's $$$$$$ equipment in everyone's ride._

 

There is a semi-large parking lot in a park near my house which is 5 minutes from the Adria


----------



## laxx

which park? i live in little neck, so i'm not far from the adria either.


----------



## Turnaround

Tentative!


----------



## immtbiker

Laxx, as you said...Alley Pond. I live right across the street from the Springfield Blvd. parking lot and you are allowed to cook there and there are picnic tables and bathrooms.

 BTW- We can cook pancakes and omeletes. I have a 2 burner Coleman stove for those who don't like Kielbasa and Rib Eye for breakfast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gloco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_errr...having a BBQ at 9am isn't my kind of breakfast...I'll stick to toast and OJ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

But it's lunchtime somewhere in the world. As Head-Fier's, we certainly know how to broaden our horizons. From Hillary Hahn to Depeche Mode.


----------



## MrSlacker

If you want to meet at 9am.. means I will have to leave my home around 6:30am.... unless you get strippers and a LOT of booze for the BBQ, coount me out lol
 i'll get some sleep and come to get my plate around noon


----------



## immtbiker

Hence the name...Mr. Slacker!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OK- Let's get a little serious. Besides knowing who is coming to the meet (thanks Mr. Burning), we will need a list of people interested in attending the tailgate party (as long as we have 5 people, it is do-able) and the members who are interested in attending the after meet activities (as long as we have 2 it's do-able...me and someone else).

 Also, please post your equipment list so Steve can make his list for all to see, and I will add Steve's link to my *first post *so that all can keep an eye on what be happenin'. This will help keep our thread on track or else I might lose my Mod pay (I was hoping for a raise this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *machead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Just spoke to the manager and he said that he is able to give Head-Fier's rooms at a rate of $125...normal rate is $145 on weekends. They have a deal with the airlines to put up pilots and flight attendants on weekends, so anyone who wants a room should book soon. 

 Tell them that it's the corporate rate of $125 promised by Vinnie.

 If they give you a hard time, let me know and the manager will book the rooms for me personally.

 

Is this for Wiggles or for the Adria?_

 

Thinking about a lap dance?. Pilots & flight attendants? Wiggles is truly progressive.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stevesurf came up with an almost 





 excellent idea and I'm expanding on it.

 How about a *Head-Fi meet first*? We can have a large tailgating party_

 

Tailgate @ Alley Pond (is that the make out parking lot?), head-err-fi meet, eat out, lap dance... I'm not sure about putting all these extracurricular activities on the web site. It might not pass my isp's nanny filter.


----------



## laxx

heh, i'll be at alley pond for a football game on the 13th. =] if you wanna stop by and say hi, we could have a chat. my fraternity holds alot of events at alley pond, many football games, bbq's, softball and a few other things. and we have rather large hold'em (~100 people) tournaments at a house about 2 or 3 blocks away. =T


----------



## boomana

This thread is getting worse than the last S. Florida thread! Have fun, boys.


----------



## immtbiker

I *knew *someone was going to say that eventually.

 Why don't you come w/ Johnnie Numbers and possibly Agile_One and Tyrion? I'd like to finally meet you (with my flight being canceled and all).


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why don't you come w/ Johnnie Numbers and possibly Agile_One and Tyrion? I'd like to finally meet you (with my flight being canceled and all)._

 

That's a reckless crew to travel with. 

 I'd love to actually. I lived in Manhattan for 12 years before decending onto Florida turf. I've got a job situation that keeps me tied up weekends for awhile, but you never know...thanks for the thought.


----------



## nikongod

barring unforseen circumstances i will be coming. 
 for the listings of gear

 headphones:
 grado hp2 
 up-grado sr-125
 stax gamma pro
 stax lambda signature with ed1 (difuse field eq)
 akg k-240 sextet
 akg k-1000
 koss ksc-75

 amps: 
 singlepower extreme platinum with blackgate output.
 diy millet hybrid
 stax srm 717
 stax t1

 sources:
 McCormack signature CD player
 mdh labs constantine

 cables and junk:
 DIY cardas/eichman IC
 DIY $2 IC (thats $2 for the pair)


----------



## Jahn

no melos? whazza?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_barring unforseen circumstances i will be coming. 
 for the listings of gear

 headphones:
 grado hp2 up-grado sr-125 stax gamma pro
 stax lambda signature with ed1 (difuse field eq)
 akg k-240 sextet akg k-1000 koss ksc-75

 amps: 
 singlepower extreme platinum with blackgate output.
 diy millet hybrid stax srm 717 stax t1

 sources:
 McCormack signature CD player
 mdh labs constantine_

 


 Nice participation pieces. I'll be interested in hearing the Extreme.

 This is going to be another good one. It would be tough to let a NYC meet fail with *this *group. It's a good group, and new people that attend seem to fit right in.


----------



## The Monkey

All subject to change as I am considering selling off some gear for a big, mean amp...

 Definitely bringing:

 ATH-W100
 HD 650 - balanced and unbalanced cables
 HF-1
 DAC1
 ipod 5G
 H120
 RSA Tomahawk
 DIY Pimeta
 Various DIY cables



 Maybe Bringing:

 DT 770 (if I haven't sold them or sent them to Larry)
 New Amp that my wallet is begging me not to get
 My UE customs
 Some tools, multimeter, etc.
 Op Amps for rolling
 Crummy Laptop


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is going to be another good one. It would be tough to let a NYC meet fail with *this *group. It's a good group, and new people that attend seem to fit right in._

 

Aaron, any news on which of the manufacturers might be in attendance?


----------



## immtbiker

Ray said yes...Tyll said he couldn't. Not sure about Mikhail. We''ll see if Sovkiller (Rudistor) can bring some new goodies.


----------



## loquito316

Weell... as the wonderful newbie that I am, I'll bring my _entire_ inventory. (Don't laugh, please)

 Sennheiser 595's
 Tomahawk
 PA2V2
 Super.fi 5 Pro's
 Kramer modded E2C's

 And any other amp I decide to buy from here until then.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aaron, any news on which of the manufacturers might be in attendance?_

 

i've asked mr. grado but his attendance seems highly unlikely... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 has justin been notified? an aristaeus and a production ae-1(or is now a 2?) sure would be nice to have along (not to mention perhaps a kgss, kgst, bh, gs-x....).
 and i sure hope sovkiller brings his ultrasone collection with him. those ed9s look purdy! (yeah, i know these aren't ed9s but it's a nice ultrasone picture nonetheless! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tyll said he couldn't._

 

Bummer, I was really looking forward to checking out the balanced Desktop.


----------



## laxx

maybe he can send a representative with it so use ny'ers still have a chance to hear it?


----------



## immtbiker

I'll give Tyll a call. As long as he doesn't need it for something else, I'm sure he'd oblige.


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_no melos? whazza?_

 

if it dosnt break before then, i will bring it.

 if i said i was bringing it now, it would break tomorow and not run until 3 days after the meet...


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll give Tyll a call. As long as he doesn't need it for something else, I'm sure he'd oblige._

 

By the Meet it should be in production, right?


----------



## immtbiker

Dunno...new products don't usually launch when they're supposed to.


----------



## SiBurning

http://home.nyc.rr.com/stevieo/members.2007.03.03.html

 Still two months away, so don't expect it to be update more than every week or two. I won't do the sorted-by-equipment page unless specifically requested. (Price: a bottle of Woodford Reserve)

 If you have any corrections, or suggestions for formatting or improving the page, feel free to discuss it here or send me a message.


----------



## Jahn

I have my Meet playlist all picked. Don't ask me why I have these tunes on my computer - somehow these 50+ are somewhat Wiggles-worthy among the 8K+ tunes on my comp!

 ...Baby One More Time3:29Britney Spears
 A Little Bit Of Ecstasy4:07Jocelyn Enriquez
 American Woman3:54The Guess Who
 Baby5:15Brandy
 Bang a Gong (Get It On)4:27T.Rex
 Behind These Hazel Eyes3:19Kelly Clarkson
 Boombastic4:21Shaggy
 Bootylicious3:28Destiny's Child
 Born To Be Wild3:30Steppenwolf
 Criminal5:43Fiona Apple
 Crush On You (Remix)4:35Lil' Kim
 D'Yer Mak'er4:24Led Zeppelin
 Dr. Feelgood4:48Mötley Crüe
 Drop It Like It's Hot4:26Snoop Dogg Feat. Pharrell
 Fantasy (Remix)4:50Mariah Carry feat. Ol' Dirty person
 Here I Go Again4:36Whitesnake
 Hey Ya!3:53Outkast
 Hollaback Girl3:18Gwen Stefani
 Hot In Herre3:48Nelly
 I'm A Slave 4 U3:25Britney Spears
 In Da Club HumpMix5:3150 Cent
 It Wasnt Me4:23Shaggy
 justify my love5:00Madonna
 Livin it Up4:02Ja Rule
 More Human Than Human4:28White Zombie
 More Than A Feeling4:42Boston
 Mr. Loverman5:39Shabba Ranks (Featuring Chevelle Franklin)
 Only Love Can Break Your Heart4:30Saint Etienne
 Ooh La La3:24Goldfrapp
 P.I.M.P.4:0950 Cent
 Paradise City6:46Guns N' Roses
 Pimp Juice4:52Nelly
 Pump It3:33Black Eyed Peas
 Red Light Special4:37TLC
 Rock Your Body5:32Justin Timberlake
 Rump Shaker5:13Wreckx-N-Effect
 Satisfaction3:46The Rolling Stones
 Seventeen4:37Ladytron
 Shaking that ass5:42
 She's Got The Look3:57Roxette
 Somebody Told Me3:20The Killers
 Special3:43Garbage
 Stir It Up5:34Bob Marley & The Wailers
 Sunshine Of Your Love4:12Cream
 Superfreak3:26Rick James
 Sweet Child O' Mine5:56Guns N' Roses
 Take Me Out3:57Franz Ferdinand
 Unskinny Bop3:49Poison
 Where My Girls At(Radio Edit)2:47702
 Work It4:58Missy Elliott


----------



## LDMES

I'm bring the following with me:

 60Gb 4G RWA iMod iPod - Rockboxed
 ALO Cryo Mini to Mini with Switchcraft Rt. Angle Plugs
 Portaphile V2^2maxxed 
 Shure e500s with PTH

 With the 1 hour drive each way, and my schedule, I'm probably only there for the Meet.

 Looking forward to it.


----------



## The Monkey

I would love to hear the Lavry DA-10 if anyone has one and is thinking of bringing it.


----------



## vcoheda

I can go to this. It is not far from where I live (40 mins). I don't have impressive gear, but I'll bring whatever I can. I'll definitely bring my CD player, power cords, ICs, and these headphones and amps:

 - DT880
 - HD650 (Blue Dragon v.2)
 - RS1 (which I am getting soon)
 - K701

 - Corda Aria
 - LD2++

 Have never been to a meet. Can't wait to hear all the great stuff!!!


----------



## hYdrociTy

Ohh love to hear the ++, vcoheda! Will you be bringing all your tubes to roll?

 Hope someone could bring a darkvoice... Been itching to hear one./


----------



## immtbiker

Hey Hydrocity. Your avatar is like so...negative.


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Hydrocity. Your avatar is like so...negative. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

That's one way to "spin" it.


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Hydrocity. Your avatar is like so...negative. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The pixels underwent a phase change by themselves when my post count hit 666... I guess since I'm way past now I'll stuff the daemon back in the box..


----------



## jinp6301

heck yea, i'm in. i live like 2 blocks from there!


----------



## Jahn

You have all been spared the Wiggles playlist for the meet. I forgot to bring it over when Mr.Slacker put a new HD in here, lol!


----------



## jp11801

since I am traveling I am only bringing one rig

 it will either be 
 Imod>ECSS>AD2000s

 or 

 Imod>RWA sig 30> k1000s

 While I would love to bring the k1000 rig I am concerned that people won't get a good listen with the normal meet noise levels.

 PS I'll be there for the tailgate


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_since I am traveling I am only bringing one rig

 it will either be 
 Imod>ECSS>AD2000s

 or 

 Imod>RWA sig 30> k1000s
_

 

Jp#'s, 

 I'd love to hear the ECSS but at the same time I'd love see how the K1k's fair on the new amp I'm bringing. So, uh, color me useless in terms of figuring out which one makes more sense to bring...


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_since I am traveling I am only bringing one rig
 it will either be 
 Imod>ECSS>AD2000s
 or 
 Imod>RWA sig 30> k1000s
 While I would love to bring the k1000 rig I am concerned that people won't get a good listen with the normal meet noise levels._

 

John, i'd' love to hear the sig 30/k1k combo if you could possibly bring that along!


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_since I am traveling I am only bringing one rig

 it will either be 
 Imod>ECSS>AD2000s

 or 

 Imod>RWA sig 30> k1000s

 While I would love to bring the k1000 rig I am concerned that people won't get a good listen with the normal meet noise levels.

 PS I'll be there for the tailgate_

 

I really want to try out the at air series if you could bring it!


----------



## immtbiker

If you are planning on making the *tailgate *could you please post here or PM me, so I can have some sense of what's going to be needed.


----------



## vcoheda

I have never been to a meet before. How does it work. I just set up my gear and then go off, walk around, chat, and listen to other people's stuff. Does that about sum it up. Has it ever happened that someone left all their stuff out for a hour or so unattended to listen to other gear, came back, and their balanced HD650s were . . . um, gone.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have never been to a meet before. How does it work. I just set up my gear and then go off, walk around, chat, and listen to other people's stuff. Does that about sum it up. Has it ever happened that someone left all their stuff out for a hour or so unattended to listen to other gear, came back, and their balanced HD650s were . . . um, gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

this place is the same place that we had the National Meet. there were tons of folks there and folks running all over the place with much more gear - in other words, plenty more "Opportunity." but no reported larceny, so i think we should be ok with this smaller meet with less people and definitely never a moment where someone isn't looking at something.


----------



## laxx

I don't know if anyone's really lost anything as the November meet was my first, but the people that go to the meet all have respect for one another to not steal anything. That's not 100%, but from the people I met in Nov., losing anything was not going to happen.

 But yea, you set up your gear and then do your thing. The place isn't that big (at least not at the last meet) for you to not see your gear. You can listen and still keep an eye on your stuff if you're really worried.

 Also, I agree with hydrocity, I'd like to hear the AD2000's as well.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Has it ever happened that someone left all their stuff out for a hour or so unattended to listen to other gear, came back, and their balanced HD650s were . . . um, gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Only happens to the people who are new to meets and don't pay Mr. Slacker's n00b fee. Especially now, that he's looking for sponsorship to the National in Cali in April. Just tie a red ribbon around your Senns so we know which one is yours.


----------



## saisunil

This is excellent. I am new to Head-Fi. I am member of of NY Audio Society Meeting (2 channel).

 I have Xin Macro LE amp on order, so I'll bring that along with iMod, Practical Devices XM4 amp.

 Super thanks
 Sunil


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saisunil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is excellent. I am new to Head-Fi. I am member of of NY Audio Society Meeting (2 channel).
 I have Xin Macro LE amp on order, so I'll bring that along with iMod, Practical Devices XM4 amp.
 Super thanks
 Sunil_

 

welcome to head-fi, Sunil. sorry about your wallet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 when did you order your xin? if it was recently it's not all that likely that you'll have it by meet time. xin makes good products but obtaining them can test one's patience!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have never been to a meet before..._

 


 Hey guys, [size=medium]*SiBburning*[/size] wrote an excellent diddy about what's cool at a meet, along with the attendees and the start of the equipment list.

 This is a great read for all of those who haven't attended a meet before, or those who have, but were so inundated and enamoured with the equipment and music, that they might have missed some of the good etiquete and how we pay for these get togethers:

http://home.nyc.rr.com/stevieo/members.2007.03.03.html


----------



## Nankai

Dear all,

 Thanks Aaron for hosting. I am going to attend the meet.

 I will bring:

 i. PHIL AUDIO 6000MK3SE

 ii. YUIN PK1

 iii. YUIN PK2

 iv. VSONIC VS-R02

 v. [size=large]SECRET NEW PRODUCTS[/size]


Free gifts

 1. I will hold a draw for free gifts just like what we did on Nov.. The free gifts for the draw are 1 pair of PK2 and 1 pair of PK1. 

 2. 1 pairs of PK1 for auction.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, [size=medium]*SiBburning*[/size] wrote an excellent diddy about what's cool at a meet, along with the attendees and the start of the equipment list.

 This is a great read for all of those who haven't attended a meet before, or those who have, but were so inundated and enamoured with the equipment and music, that they might have missed some of the good etiquete and how we pay for these get togethers:

http://home.nyc.rr.com/stevieo/members.2007.03.03.html_

 

Mercilessly ripped from previous meet threads. Further input appreciated.

 Page updated again tonight.


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have never been to a meet before. How does it work. I just set up my gear and then go off, walk around, chat, and listen to other people's stuff. Does that about sum it up. Has it ever happened that someone left all their stuff out for a hour or so unattended to listen to other gear, came back, and their balanced HD650s were . . . um, gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Pretty much its safe unless I take your stuff. I am Asian asian guy with glasses and a baseball cap (Jahn, am I describing u correctly?) and take everything I see... in order to avoid this, you have to pay one time fee of $20 to me before you enter the building. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 JUST KIDDING!!!!!
 I dont think we ever had cases of people stealing anything. Sometimes you might misplace something small, but it always find its way back to the owner. There is a lot of respect for other's gear (most of the time heh) so I wouldnt worry too much.


----------



## jp11801

Ok I guess I will bring both rigs the AD2000s (they are awesome) and the sig 30 k1000s. I really have to stress that it is almost impossible to hear the k1000s properly at a meet but I lov ethe sig 30 and would not mind taking it for a road trip. Maybe I'll set up a room k1000 things to give members quiet time with this unit.


----------



## m8o

Oh CRUD! This thread's 10 pages in and I'm only joining the party now!
 (been spending my days on diyAudio.com and and numerous other places reading, learning, undertaking a new project)

 After getting a figurative kick in the arse by our kind host and daveDerek, I'm here to publicly say I'd love to attend. I can have the gear I had last time with me, plus some interesting additions:

 1) Yuin PK1, PK2 and PK3 for anyone who wants to play with them. 

 2) And, I'm excited to say you Little Tube amp owners will be able to finally experience some tube rolling with the Little Dots power tube! Kind Mr. Sword Yang took an appreciation of my love I expressed of Directly Heated tubes and sent me a Christmas Present of some old Russian 4N1N tubes to try in place of the 4P1S. This isn't the place to elaborate; I'll be writing a real listener evaluation thread one of these weeks on it. Hopefully that'll be before those interested gets to compare them @ the meet.


----------



## m8o

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...Ever since I hit 18 I always wanted to venture in, but some uncanny force always held me back.. Who knew I'd be taking my first steps in with a bunch of headphone addicts.._

 

 What's the prize for getting a dancer to dance around with K1000s on her head?


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saisunil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is excellent. I am new to Head-Fi. I am member of of NY Audio Society Meeting (2 channel).

 I have Xin Macro LE amp on order, so I'll bring that along with iMod, Practical Devices XM4 amp.

 Super thanks
 Sunil_

 

Welcome! Does the NY Audio Society have a webpage? I'd love to check that out!

 And Mr.Slacker, I didn't know I was "Asian Asian." Is that kinda like "Double Happiness?"


----------



## MrSlacker

hahaha give me a break man... im tired


----------



## m8o

btw, in my quick scan of the thread I may have missed it ... any comprehensive plan proposed to ensure name/handle tags are given out at the start instead of end of the meet?


----------



## jinp6301

since I live 2 blocks (literally) from the LIRR station, if needed, I wouldnt mind directing people from the station to the conference room. If you're interested, PM me!


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m8o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_btw, in my quick scan of the thread I may have missed it ... any comprehensive plan proposed to ensure name/handle tags are given out at the start instead of end of the meet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The rule is, the first one to bring it up brings the name tags. Tag! You're it.


----------



## MrSlacker

Dont make me responsible for it again because the last time you guys told me to bring name tags, i was VERY late to the meet.

 Anyone coming to the meet by LIRR lets meet at Penn Station and go together. I been to that place twice and both times took LIRR so I know how to get from the station to the meet. LMK


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dont make me responsible for it again because the last time you guys told me to bring name tags, i was VERY late to the meet.

 Anyone coming to the meet by LIRR lets meet at Penn Station and go together. I been to that place twice and both times took LIRR so I know how to get from the station to the meet. LMK_

 


 I'm still debating about how to get there, but if I take the train, I'll meet up with you.


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still debating about how to get there, but if I take the train, I'll meet up with you._

 

sounds good


----------



## pingong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK. *It's official*






 . The Adria Conference center is happy to have back what the manager called "a really nice bunch of people". This is the *same *place that we had the National Meet and the NYC November Meet in 2005, but this time we have our own private annex room with approximately 15 separate outlets and 16 tables that can hold 3 or 4 setups each, with no adjoining rooms next to us. The entrance is right from the circular driveway, so dropping of equipment and going to park the car is a breeze. We are being allowed use of 3 separate parking lots (one is cars only...not mini-vans or SUV's and we do not have to be out at a certain time except for those of us going to the diner and them *Wiggles*. Before the meet we are trying to organize a tailgate party.
 It has it's own bathroom, a coat closet, and a beautiful bay window view of Burger King and Dunkin' Donuts across Northern Blvd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since it's only 2 months off, we can start equipment lists and definite attendees in the next couple of weeks.
 It is easily accessible by train, plane and automobile and there will be rooms available for the weary travelers.


 The Ramada Inn/Adria Hotel Conference Center in Bayside, New York.

 Contact info: 1-800-27-Adria or 718-631 5900

Attendees and Agenda

Equipment list 

 (Thanks to *SiBurning *for putting these lists together)





_

 

i will have:

 CDPs:
 Original CD-2008 MK-II, stock and Moon Audio mod
 Original CD-A8T

 Amps:
 Original Master Headphone Amp
 Dussun DS99 integrated with nice headphone out
 RSA HR-2

 Phones:
 Beyer DT770/80
 Grado 125 
 Sennheiser HD600


----------



## Dimitris

Does anyone know if Justin is going to be there? I would be interested in auditioning the GS-1 and GS-X if they were available at the meet. Is anyone bringing these with him?


----------



## laxx

I think it's posted earlier that Justin said he can't make it.


----------



## MrSlacker

From what I know he is not sure yet. Hell, I am not 100% positive I will come bacause it is almost 2 months away...


----------



## Dimitris

You know you will be there to collect the fee from the first comers.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dimitris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know if Justin is going to be there? I would be interested in auditioning the GS-1 and GS-X if they were available at the meet. Is anyone bringing these with him? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i don't recall reading anything about justin attending or not other that my hoping that he would come and bring some amps. i personally contacted justin, ray, nankai(fang), and john grado (and maybe some others, i can't recall) and invited them to join us. i believe others had previously contacted tyll and mikhail and sovkiller as well. glancing at the attendees list i see that fang and ray are listed so that's a nice start.


----------



## laxx

Woops, it was Tyll who said he couldn't make it. Sorry for that confusion.


----------



## SiBurning

daveDerek, the heed's removed, and the corrected page is uploaded. Sorry about that mixup. (Does that make twice I messed you up?)

 If anyone else has changes to the page or just comments or suggestions please don't hesitate to msg or email me or post here. It doesn't take much time to update this simple list. In a way, I kind of spend too little time on it, and probably could be more careful, so that's why it's good to check your own section. So unless someone with the time wants to step up and do the more thorough job... Seriously, though, I'm happy to get feedback and corrections.

 Besides, if you don't look, you never know what remarks you say in here that I take out of context and post on the page. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://home.nyc.rr.com/stevieo/members.2007.03.03.html


----------



## saisunil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Welcome! Does the NY Audio Society have a webpage? I'd love to check that out!

 And Mr.Slacker, I didn't know I was "Asian Asian." Is that kinda like "Double Happiness?"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 

I hope to receive the Xin amp by end of Feb.
 Here's a link to NY Audio Society Meeting. They have met a couple of times at my place. We could use some new members 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.geocities.com/NYAudioSociety/


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saisunil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope to receive the Xin amp by end of Feb.
 Here's a link to NY Audio Society Meeting. They have met a couple of times at my place. We could use some new members 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.geocities.com/NYAudioSociety/_

 

good luck getting the xin by then, but hey you never know. i've heard some are being shipped this week. when did you order yours?
 wrt the audio society, i'm familiar with some of the local ones. who runs this one? this isn't the one that used to meet on city island, is it?


----------



## Dimitris

Is anyone bringing any Omega II's? I would love to listen to these again.


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dimitris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is anyone bringing any Omega II's? I would love to listen to these again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

if nobody else is bringing them (such as bozebuttons/justin "headamp") i will drag my set along. the fact that there were 3 at the last nyc meet slowed me down to bring them again.

 i guess too many omega 2's is better than too few though. at my first nyc meet, mine was the only set.


----------



## laxx

I'd like to hear my first electrostat. =] Please bring them. Bing EVERYTHING!


----------



## vcoheda

Is someone going to bring a stock Extreme. I know that there may be a Platinum edition at the meet, but I can't afford that. I am most curious in listening to stuff I can afford and may purchase. I don't even want to listen to a Platinum Extreme. If I do, then I will probably find some way to justify purchasing one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +++ Rationalization. The Solution to All of Life's Problems. +++

 Recently read that in a comic strip.


----------



## m8o

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_+++ Rationalization. The Solutuoin to All of Life's Problems. +++_

 

hmm.... and here I thought it was "Kraft Cheese".


----------



## 88Sound

I'm in!

 I plan on bringing:

 Amps:
 Gilmore Balanced Reference
 EarMax Anniversary
 Phones:
 Black Dragon Balanced PS1's
 Blue Dragon Balanced Qualia's (easily changed to stock cable)
 L3000's
 Black Dragon Balanced GS1000's

 Source: I might need some help here.......I am going to bring a Zune, Zune Dock and cables........but if anyone is interested in pairing the Balanced Gilmore or Earmax with a balanced or better source let me know.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *88Sound* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm in!

 I plan on bringing:

 Amps:
 Gilmore Balanced Reference
 EarMax Anniversary
 Phones:
 Black Dragon Balanced PS1's
 Blue Dragon Balanced Qualia's (easily changed to stock cable)
 L3000's
 Black Dragon Balanced GS1000's

 Source: I might need some help here.......I am going to bring a Zune, Zune Dock and cables........but if anyone is interested in pairing the Balanced Gilmore or Earmax with a balanced or better source let me know._

 

WOW!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Amazing phones. This meet is going to be awesome!!!


----------



## jinp6301

hey siburning, I noticed that I wasnt on the list of attendees. Please add me to the list but I dont know what I'm bringing yet, probably a portable rig only


----------



## Jahn

ok, bad vinyl aside, i have some legit stuff to toss at the auction for my part in paying for the room. over the years i end up buying duplicate stuff, dunno why, so some lucky folks will get the following original Depeche Mode CD Maxi-Singles:

 Strangelove - the German pressing

 Never Let me Down - US digipak

 Everything Counts - 101 version digipak

 Personal Jesus - 1st pressing US jewelcase

 Enjoy the Silence - 1st pressing US jewelcase

 if anything else pops up, like a third copy of Keanu Reeves' "Dogstar," I'll let you know!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok, bad vinyl aside, i have some legit stuff to toss at the auction for my part in paying for the room. over the years i end up buying duplicate stuff, dunno why, so some lucky folks will get the following original Depeche Mode CD Maxi-Singles:_

 


 Do you have anything by David Hasselhoff? I hear his hi-rez German recordings are like a cross between Carmen Elecktra and Pamela Anderson and Gina Lee Nolan all wrapped into one.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have anything by David Hasselhoff? I hear his hi-rez German recordings are like a cross between Carmen Elecktra and Pamela Anderson and Gina Lee Nolan all wrapped into one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

as much as i'd like to be part of that wrap, i don't wanna wake up to The Hoff!


----------



## MrSlacker

Jahn, is your computer coming to this meet?


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jahn, is your computer coming to this meet?_

 

if it's ready


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if it's ready 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you know it will be


----------



## Dimitris

We can use my Cary as source. I only have an SR-71 so I would be interested to see if it sounds any better with bigger amps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *88Sound* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Source: I might need some help here.......I am going to bring a Zune, Zune Dock and cables........but if anyone is interested in pairing the Balanced Gilmore or Earmax with a balanced or better source let me know._


----------



## 88Sound

Quote:


 Originally posted by *Dimitris*

 We can use my Cary as source. I only have an SR-71 so I would be interested to see if it sounds any better with bigger amps. 
 

Sounds like a plan....Thanks.


----------



## Dimitris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *88Sound* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds like a plan....Thanks._

 

Do you have interconnects? Is your amp balanced? I only have a RCA to mini cable for my SR-71.


----------



## lan

Jahn, don't forget to bring your LCD, as I'll bring the PS2 so we can rock.

 Edit: oh yeah, I'll be going.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jahn, don't forget to bring your LCD, as I'll bring the PS2 so we can rock.

 Edit: oh yeah, I'll be going._

 

absolutely - watch me stink up the joint as i've had zero exposure to Guitar Hero II! definitely have to get some woodshedding done before the meet in that dept
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit- hmm my bday is tomorrow- should i treat myself by picking up GHII at J&R? 77 bucks with the bundled guitar! either that or get a real case for my LP, the original hardshell case is falling apart. but it just sits under the bed anyhow...argh, choices choices!


----------



## 88Sound

Quote:


 Originally posted by Dimitris:
 Do you have interconnects? Is your amp balanced? I only have a RCA to mini cable for my SR-71. 
 

I will bring Balanced and Single ended cables. The Gilmore can use either, the Earmax Anniversary is single ended only.


----------



## Dimitris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *88Sound* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will bring Balanced and Single ended cables. The Gilmore can use either, the Earmax Anniversary is single ended only._

 

Sounds good!I cant wait to listen to my headphones and cd-player with a home amp.


----------



## SiBurning

Off topic, but the best place to ask...
 Anyone going to the national meet want to meet up for the flight and maybe have a mini-meet on the plane? There's a discount if we get 10 people.
Second Annual International Meet Travel Thread


----------



## MD1032

I am coming. Period. Even if I have to die to get there, I will get there.


----------



## vcoheda

I just wanted to also express my interest in hearing Dr. Meier's newest amp, the OPERA. I would love to compare it to my ARIA. If anyone attending has one or will have one by the meet (I know people are just receiving them now), please bring it.

 Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mar 3 isn't that far away. Can't wait!


----------



## Spookykinkajou

new member here. i'll be there. can't wait! i can offer my new xenos portable amp for sampling but that's it!


----------



## jinp6301

hey I would like it if some members brought their portable rigs and amps. I am most interested in hearing the Hornet/Tomahawk (pretty sure that ray samuels is gonna bring it), supermacro/mini and the headphonia amps. I would also like to see what headphones you guys use for walking around.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey I would like it if some members brought their portable rigs and amps. I am most interested in hearing the Hornet/Tomahawk (pretty sure that ray samuels is gonna bring it), supermacro/mini and the headphonia amps. I would also like to see what headphones you guys use for walking around._

 

i'll bring my hornet and ipod for certain!


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'll bring my hornet and ipod for certain!_

 

thanks alot!


----------



## vcoheda

Another question. Is there generally enough space for every one's gear. I mean if I'm bringing my CD player, 2 amps, 5 phones, etc. And a lot of others are doing the same . . .

 Is table space ever an issue? Or enough sockets?


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another question. Is there generally enough space for every one's gear. I mean if I'm bringing my CD player, 2 amps, 5 phones, etc. And a lot of others are doing the same . . .

 Is table space ever an issue? Or enough sockets?_

 

It sounds like we'll have enough space, but the organizers will know better than I. As for wall power, everyone is encouraged to bring at least one power strip and more if possible.


----------



## Jahn

last meet we had we filled up all the tables, but no one was left without space - some folks had to share tho! as for power, we still have the cables from the national meet i believe, so you'll have an outlet near you - but you should still bring your own strip/conditioner if you're going to need multiples, like say for my Tower's 5+ power cords!


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey I would like it if some members brought their portable rigs and amps. I am most interested in hearing the Hornet/Tomahawk (pretty sure that ray samuels is gonna bring it), supermacro/mini and the headphonia amps. I would also like to see what headphones you guys use for walking around._

 

Added the stuff that's not already coming to the wanted section on the gear page. Hopefully, someone will read the page and bring any wanted gear along. This way they don't need to read the whole 13+ page thread.


----------



## m8o

SiBurning, please add me to the Rollcall. I'll be brining:

*o* Headphones:
 - Beyer DT880 (x2)
 - Yuin PK1, PK2, PK3 for any that would like to A/B/C
 - AKG K340 
 - AKG K240s
 - Senn 497
 - B&O Form-2

*o* Amps:
 - LD II+
 - LD III+ 
 (edit: I'll have my with Russian 4P1L power tubes with me)

*o* Source:
 - iPod G5
 - Laptop w/a external Audigy soundcard & external HD packed with music
 - Portable Panasonic DVD player. (old: DVD-L50) 
 - CDs
 - DVD Concerts

*o* Other:
 - Power Strip 
 - 15ft extension cord 1 into 3 ... but ground is lifted.
 - errrr.... Nametags?


----------



## hYdrociTy

Heres my stuff:
 Source: pcdp-->number cruncher 203.2 dac
 Can: K501, HD580, Pk1, Wood SR225
 Amps: LDII+,a Pimeta, Portaphile V2 maxed
 Others: Some tubes and opamps to roll, long fat power cords and strips


----------



## immtbiker

Please note:
 The room is 200 square feet smaller than the November 2005 fall meet (as stated in the OP...around 900 sq. feet), *so if you are not coming please let us know* because it is starting to get tight. I believe we have a total of 16 tables, and unless we build up and not out (like Manhattan) we can have a maximum of 3 setups per table (not including portables and laptops) so if my second grade math level doesn't fail me, that is a total of 48 setups, 38 if you include Tom's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 28 if you include Mikhail and Ray's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . A little birdie told me that Tom is *not *bringing 18 boxes this time (so cheap and selfish of him, no?)

 The only way to have gotten a bigger room in the NYC area, is to be kicked out by 4 p.m. so they can setup for parties and weddings in the evening, or pay double (which I did for the National). That's why I took this room and made it from 11-7 so people can come early or leave late and this way more people and equipment can come, unless every member stays for 8 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 As far as outlets are concerned, there are more outlets in this room than I've ever seen in any one room, because it used to be the hotel's business office and there's outlets everywhere, but people will still need strips and a couple of extensions. 

 If the attendance keeps growing, we might have to do what the NYC school district does...split shifts, or musical chairs...errr, I mean musical components. Hey there's a play on words...musical components. Sometimes I crack myself up (no one else, just myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 

 Ramble on, dudes.


----------



## bozebuttons

I will be traveling light this time ,as I work till 12:00 on saturday ,I should get to the meet about 1:30-2pm.


----------



## immtbiker

You'll be there by 12.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Added the stuff that's not already coming to the wanted section on the gear page. Hopefully, someone will read the page and bring any wanted gear along. This way they don't need to read the whole 13+ page thread._

 

thanks alot!

 hopefully i'll see everybody there


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe we have a total of 16 tables, and unless we build up and not out (like Manhattan) we can have a maximum of 3 setups per table_

 

I can just see the thread for the Spring 08 meet. Everyone needs to bring their own power strip and equipment rack.


----------



## Computerpro3

Tentatively mark me, my father, and a friend down for the meet. I still need to verify whats going on with college auditions, but if nothing is blocking it, I'll be there. We'll be bringing:

 Grado RS-1
 Beyerdynamic DT770/80
 Grado SR-60
 Super.fi Pro 5
 Koss KSC-75 
 MisterX Millet Hybrid w Diamond Buffers
 Melos SHA Gold Maestrobator
 Sony DVP-S300
 Monster HTS 3500MK II
 Couple of Ipods


----------



## vcoheda

It looks like it's going to be a full house. And still a month to go.


----------



## m8o

...there are always last minute cancellations...


----------



## scrypt

I'm toying with arriving yet again (as is my grillfrond):-- la meme digs, la meme foonts, la meme theme-parking. (This infrequent Head-fi appearance brought to you curtsy o' my new pinafore-sportin' cherry-red MacBook Pro. I haven't been on-board since my hoary G4 snuffed itself.) I do recall finding the coffee a trifle odd, but in a fascinating kidney table automat sort of way.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scrypt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm toying with arriving yet again (as is my grillfrond):-- la meme digs, la meme foonts, la meme theme-parking. (This infrequent Head-fi appearance brought to you curtsy o' my new pinafore-sportin' cherry-red MacBook Pro. I haven't been on-board since my hoary G4 snuffed itself.) I do recall finding the coffee a trifle odd, but in a fascinating kidney table automat sort of way._

 


 I was just thinking that same exact thing. I guess great minds think alike.!

 Then again, you left out the knishes part.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *master of the english language or so it appears* 
_ "Good advice often emerges from an outsider's fresh eye." 
 -- actual Chinese fortune from a cookie that seems to have been fondled by the Pang Brothers _

 

Are you sure that you don't mean the "Bang Brothers"? They use trickery and deceit to fool innocent young girls into doing vivacious acts of kindness.


----------



## Computerpro3

BTW if anyone has balanced RS-1's, I'd seriously, seriously appreciate it if they could bring them. I'm considering hacking together a balanced Melos setup for mine (don't ask), but I want to hear them first.


----------



## erikzen

Strange, I thought I had posted to this thread but apparently it never took. Please count me in if space is still available.

 I'll bring my Stax setup:

 Stax Lambda Pros
 SRM-1/MKII
 Ack dAck II
 Modded Sony DVP-NS755V

 Possibly a dynamic amp also:

 Larocco Pocket Reference II w/PSR dedicated power supply

 HF-1
 Proline 750 (if I can get off my ass and send them in for repair - wires are disconnected)


----------



## Akathriel

Boy I'd love to come although it seems pretty improbable that I could make it. I'm taking the SATs the following weekend + I'd have to bum a ride with someone.

 Computerpro3: If I do come I will definately bring some balanced Grados.


----------



## immtbiker

Erik,
 You're [size=medium]_ALIVE!!!_[/size]

 Miss you man.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akathriel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Boy I'd love to come although it seems pretty improbable that I could make it. I'm taking the SATs the following weekend + I'd have to bum a ride with someone.

 Computerpro3: If I do come I will definately bring some balanced Grados._

 

i don't think the sats are something that you can really cram for. it's more a sum total of what you've learned up to that point. but you can start your prepping now to keep that date clear on your calender.
 it'd be great if you find a way to join us but if you can't make it please send along your pf-1s with thrice to visit us!


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akathriel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Boy I'd love to come although it seems pretty improbable that I could make it. I'm taking the SATs the following weekend + I'd have to bum a ride with someone.

 Computerpro3: If I do come I will definately bring some balanced Grados._

 

do a shizzle load of practice tests and see where you go wrong. Thats how I studied for that crap and I got a decent score in the end!


----------



## loquito316

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do a shizzle load of practice tests and see where you go wrong. Thats how I studied for that crap and I got a decent score in the end!_

 

Word. Studying will get you next to nowhere--especially cramming. Just make sure to take several timed practice tests to get used to the questions and the feel. 

 Worked for me


----------



## laxx

You don't need to study. Well, how well do you want to do? I didn't care about my score back when I was in High School. I didn't even know when my SAT's were. =T I was reminded a few hours beforehand while I was playing Starcraft, lol.

 If you're naturally smart, you'll do fine. I guess I'm not too smart, lol.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You don't need to study. Well, how well do you want to do? I didn't care about my score back when I was in High School. I didn't even know when my SAT's were. =T I was reminded a few hours beforehand while I was playing Starcraft, lol.

 If you're naturally smart, you'll do fine. I guess I'm not too smart, lol._

 

I dont really agree with this. I started with a 1200 with a practice test (this was before the writing section was included) and ended with a 1540 on the real thing. So studying does help and definately look over your wrong answers afterwards for practice tests.

 Back on topic, is anyone bringing a Gilmore Lite amp? I would love to hear some with an RS-1/2 and Sennheiser 650s.


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I dont really agree with this. I started with a 1200 with a practice test (this was before the writing section was included) and ended with a 1540 on the real thing. So studying does help and definately look over your wrong answers afterwards for practice tests.

 Back on topic, is anyone bringing a Gilmore Lite amp? I would love to hear some with an RS-1/2 and Sennheiser 650s._

 

x2 on the studying and x2 on the glite.. wow. and x2 on the 1200 first time! wow.. we are like twins...


----------



## laxx

I didn't say studying doesn't help, I'm just saying if you don't care about getting very very high scores, many people do not have to study. I knew what school I wanted to go to and I didn't need a high SAT score to get in. My HS GPA already ruled out my #1 and #2 choices, and my 3rd choice was easy to get in (Stony Brook). So I didn't bother studying, though I took a few practice tests or two, and ended with a 1280.

 From the PMs we exchanged, I'm assuming you go to Bing. With a 1540, why'd you choose there? And I, for some reason, feel that we might know each other. Don't ask... Queens is a very small place. What HS did you go to?


----------



## Akathriel

Trust me, I'm not worried about it. I got a 2000 as a sophmore, and a 209 on the PSAT. Its my parents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Just thought you guys would like to see this post. Sorry, I won't see you myself in person this year, but the gear is the better part of me anyway.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *erikzen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Strange, I thought I had posted to this thread but apparently it never took. Please count me in if space is still available.

 I'll bring my Stax setup:

 Stax Lambda Pros
 SRM-1/MKII
 Ack dAck II
 Modded Sony DVP-NS755V

 Possibly a dynamic amp also:

 Larocco Pocket Reference II w/PSR dedicated power supply

 HF-1
 Proline 750 (if I can get off my ass and send them in for repair - wires are disconnected)_

 


 Cool, I'll bring my STAX rig too, and cherry pick the best stuff home "by mistake" leaving you with the old 'n busted stock (most likely mine)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Balanced Desktop at the Meet? Thanks for the lend Tyll, I'm sure it'll get tons of play!


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't say studying doesn't help, I'm just saying if you don't care about getting very very high scores, many people do not have to study. I knew what school I wanted to go to and I didn't need a high SAT score to get in. My HS GPA already ruled out my #1 and #2 choices, and my 3rd choice was easy to get in (Stony Brook). So I didn't bother studying, though I took a few practice tests or two, and ended with a 1280.

 From the PMs we exchanged, I'm assuming you go to Bing. With a 1540, why'd you choose there? And I, for some reason, feel that we might know each other. Don't ask... Queens is a very small place. What HS did you go to?_

 

I went to Bayside High School -_- (one of the worst schools, but I'm exaggerating slightly) I went to Bing becuse its so cheap and I got almost no financial aid from the other schools that I wanted to attend, but I'm trying to transfer to Columbia Engineering School or JHU and screw the costs now. I cant handle being in this school anymore and I rather pay a little more so I can keep my sanity.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_x2 on the studying and x2 on the glite.. wow. and x2 on the 1200 first time! wow.. we are like twins..._

 

haha thats awesome, and also we're both asian and we both live in queens!


----------



## SiBurning

I'm dying to have a coast-to-coast mini meet at 35,000 feet on the flights to and from the national meet. It was a lot of fun on the train goin to and back from my first meet at Babylon. This would be way more fun.

 I prefer to leave Friday and come back Monday, but am open to anything.

 Does anyone want to do this? We need to get it going soon so we can get like 10 tickets on a single flight round trip.


----------



## loquito316

Tomahawk and Super.fi 5 pro's ready to roll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey I would like it if some members brought their portable rigs and amps. I am most interested in hearing the Hornet/Tomahawk (pretty sure that ray samuels is gonna bring it), supermacro/mini and the headphonia amps. I would also like to see what headphones you guys use for walking around._


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *loquito316* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tomahawk and Super.fi 5 pro's ready to roll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks alot man!


----------



## Jahn

add a broken Toshiba 3980 to the raffle bucket. dunno why it stopped working, it probably only needs a tweak in there, but i'm not DIY savvy so my loss is your gain!


----------



## 1911

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_add a broken Toshiba 3980 to the raffle bucket. dunno why it stopped working, it probably only needs a tweak in there, but i'm not DIY savvy so my loss is your gain!_

 

man..only 1 year old. this is why i wont let your grubby hands touch my gear....you are such a brute


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_add a broken Toshiba 3980 to the raffle bucket. dunno why it stopped working, it probably only needs a tweak in there, but i'm not DIY savvy so my loss is your gain!_

 

What are the symptoms? Does it do anything? I had a cap blow in my 3950 while it was on loan to a friend. It was a simple fix and the player is still going strong over a year later. I'd be happy to take a look at yours for you in NYC if you want. I can diagnose the obvious fairly well.


----------



## Jahn

sounds like a plan! it spins around and just reads "bad disc" on the display.

 ok then, let's change that to "if N Maher can't fix it there, it's up for the raffle!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 btw, thanks for hooking me up with this 1-year dud of a Best Buy black friday deal, 1911. real solid.


----------



## Romanee

As usual, I can't yet post my gear schlep list.

 Of course I'll bringing the usual suspects -- M-Hornet, Tomahawk, Portaphile Maxxed, iPod 4G 40G, ALO Jumbo Silk Dock, DT880-250/2005, PXC300 … possibly K501, K701, HD650/Equinox, HD600/BlueDragon, ALO Cryo Dock, RKV-MkII+EC/DC, X-Ray CD Transport, muse DAC, SlimDevices Squeezebox 3 … and some other interesting possibles TBD. Lots of the latter are from Machead's vault.

 When it's closer to crunch time, I'll send an accurate list.


----------



## Jahn

i wondered about that - since there will be no internet access, can things like the squeezebox and music bridges work? i mean, what sends out the wireless signal that these things ride on then? will a wired connection have to be used? i have a linksys just sitting here wondering!


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i wondered about that - since there will be no internet access, can things like the squeezebox and music bridges work? i mean, what sends out the wireless signal that these things ride on then? will a wired connection have to be used? i have a linksys just sitting here wondering!_

 

My Tibook has wifi and will be the music server -- iTunes/Lossless/huge eclectic library. Machead got it to work at the National Meet, though I never made it back to our table to setup my portables/phones -- his superior gear worked just fine, and of course he had/has the X-Ray CD transport as well.


----------



## The Monkey

Are we sure there still is no internet access in the room?


----------



## immtbiker

What you talkin' bout Willis?
 There is now, and always has been high speed wireless at the hotel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The wireless gods shine down upon us in Bayside.


----------



## The Monkey

Jahn and his rumors...


----------



## loquito316

Well, I've been enjoying my most recent case of upgradeitis. I'll be bringing the Meier Headfive and a Sony SCD-CE595 CD/SACD player along.






 When will it ever end?


----------



## The Dan of Steel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sounds like a plan! it spins around and just reads "bad disc" on the display.

 ok then, let's change that to "if N Maher can't fix it there, it's up for the raffle!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 btw, thanks for hooking me up with this 1-year dud of a Best Buy black friday deal, 1911. real solid.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have the same unit also bought at BB and I sat down this morning to enjoy some music and all of a sudden mine is doing the exact same thing. It also makes a god awful clicking noise when it powers down after it says "bad". I would love for someone to let me know what I can do about it. If I have to wait for the meet then so be it but I wanted to bring it and my DAC1 to the meet. Any help would be great I am not afraid to open it up. Thanks anyone.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Dan of Steel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the same unit also bought at BB and I sat down this morning to enjoy some music and all of a sudden mine is doing the exact same thing. It also makes a god awful clicking noise when it powers down after it says "bad". I would love for someone to let me know what I can do about it. If I have to wait for the meet then so be it but I wanted to bring it and my DAC1 to the meet. Any help would be great I am not afraid to open it up. Thanks anyone._

 

Looks like I'll be bringing a bigger tool kit to the meet, maybe I should order some parts!? Seriously though, that sounds pretty much like what my 3950 did when it blew a cap in the power supply. The clicking sound you hear is probably a relay that is failing to latch. 

 So if you're up to it unplug it, let it sit for a good hour and then pop the top (should just be 8 or 10 screws) and have a look inside. Have a close look at the main power supply cap and see if the top looks like it has bulged, in my 3950 it was the first big cap after the power cord entered the chassis (see here). Feel free to PM me a few pictures if you want and I'll let you know if I see anything.


----------



## The Monkey

Excellent! I consider this a dry run for my idea about an "amp hospital" at the National Meet.


----------



## SiBurning

A DIY or restoration mini meet would be really cool. Not so sure it works in a larger setting. Anyway, it's doubtful we'd have 51 people at that kind of meet. Parking is impossible by me or I'd volunteer to host one here.

 Is anyone interested in hearing the oppo 970? I'll bring it to the meet. I bought it cause people said it was a good region free dvd player for analog TV, but there seems to be some hype about it being a good sacd player.


----------



## The Monkey

I definitely would be interested in the Oppo, but only if it is convenient.

 EDIT: Steve, I also thought you might like this bag for your transportable gear.


----------



## immtbiker

Yeah, but that spec ops bags is still to small for Steve's homemade portable battery packs


----------



## n_maher

Well, I should be getting confirmation about my hotel reservation shortly. It was a bit of a struggle to get the corporate rate but all appears like it will end up ok. Also, progress continues on the big amp, the chassis is now painted and I should be starting to mount components tomorrow provided I don't work all day again!







 Also, rumor has it that a few "toys" might accompany the HR Balanced Desktop that I'll be bringing to the meet...


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I should be getting confirmation about my hotel reservation shortly. It was a bit of a struggle to get the corporate rate but all appears like it will end up ok. Also, progress continues on the big amp, the chassis is now painted and I should be starting to mount components tomorrow provided I don't work all day again!






 Also, rumor has it that a few "toys" might accompany the HR Balanced Desktop that I'll be bringing to the meet..._

 

Is that for your beta 22 amp? Nice case man...I'm getting ready to order some cases too...let me know if you're interested.

 Can't wait for NY!


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that for your beta 22 amp? Nice case man...I'm getting ready to order some cases too...let me know if you're interested._

 

It is indeed. I still have a few tricks up my sleeve for that amp and YGPM.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I definitely would be interested in the Oppo, but only if it is convenient.

 EDIT: Steve, I also thought you might like this bag for your transportable gear._

 

Must try out that bag. Might need the gun, too, especially if I'm carrying the whole rig, which just got larger....

 Bringing my new toy to the meet. You've met it before. The HeadLine from core-sound.

 Since I'm travelling very light (just my basic rig, some cables, and a bottle of rum) I can easily bring the Oppo.


----------



## SiBurning

err... scratch the scratch...
 The Core Sound HeadLine is alive and well.
 My 9V rechargeable batteries on the other hand...


----------



## immtbiker

If anyone has trouble getting the discount rate, please let me know and I will kick some corporate arse. 

 Me and Vinnie are tight...hey-O fuhgetaboutit!


----------



## zatara

Here's my tentative list of stuff:
 Amps: Raptor with new PSU, XP7, Hornet "M", Bithead
 Phones: DT770/80, K26P, ER4S
 Sources: Scott Nixon TubeDac+ with PSU, iPod 5G RockBox, Xitel Ipod cradle,
 iBook Laptop, M-audio Transit, Sony D-EJ2000
 Interconnects: Dimarzio M-path, MIT Avt 1, Zu pivot mini-RCA, Cardas HPI (2)


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If anyone has trouble getting the discount rate, please let me know and I will kick some corporate arse. 

 Me and Vinnie are tight...hey-O fuhgetaboutit!_

 

Called back this morning and got a confirmation number from your boy Vinnie, he hooked me up proper w/ a lower rate than expected.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my tentative list of stuff:
 Amps: Raptor with new PSU, XP7, Hornet "M", Bithead
 Phones: DT770/80, K26P, ER4S
 Sources: Scott Nixon TubeDac+ with PSU, iPod 5G RockBox, Xitel Ipod cradle,
 iBook Laptop, M-audio Transit, Sony D-EJ2000
 Interconnects: Dimarzio M-path, MIT Avt 1, Zu pivot mini-RCA, Cardas HPI (2)_

 

Jeff, maybe this time, we'll have to help *you *carry stuff to and from the car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Called back this morning and got a confirmation number from your boy Vinnie, he hooked me up proper w/ a lower rate than expected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Good to hear. He's cool like that. Very accommodating and a nice person to boot (well. I wouldn't actually boot him, it's just an expression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Octavian

Will be in, /wants to carpool with someone. /lives in Northern NJ


----------



## markmaxx

Jeff (vpivinylspinner) Just PM me this morning about this.

 I think we may come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the new Supra Extreme XLR From Mikhail.
 And my G08. Headfiled K340 Ballanced/HD650 with new Singlepower cable ballanced of course.


----------



## zatara

Aaron,
 thanks for the offer but I think it is you who will need help. I could fit all of my things in
 just one of your boxes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jeff, maybe this time, we'll have to help *you *carry stuff to and from the car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Good to hear. He's cool like that. Very accommodating and a nice person to boot (well. I wouldn't actually boot him, it's just an expression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )._


----------



## TheSloth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I should be getting confirmation about my hotel reservation shortly. It was a bit of a struggle to get the corporate rate but all appears like it will end up ok. Also, progress continues on the big amp, the chassis is now painted and I should be starting to mount components tomorrow provided I don't work all day again!






 Also, rumor has it that a few "toys" might accompany the HR Balanced Desktop that I'll be bringing to the meet..._

 

Did you buy a balanced desktop, or are you bringing the proto? Are the 'toys' HR related? If so, PM me!

 I think I can make it to the meet, but I'm not sure. Any room left for me?


----------



## jaybar

I will attend

 Jay


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheSloth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you buy a balanced desktop, or are you bringing the proto? Are the 'toys' HR related? If so, PM me!_

 

I didn't buy one, yet. I'll be bringing either a proto or production, whatever they send me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And of course, YGPM.


----------



## n_maher

UPDATE - this just in from Headroom.

HR Desktop Balanced Amp w/ Home Module, Home DAC , stepped attenuator and new brick power supply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Balanced stock HD650 cable w/ adapter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Balanced AKG K701s reterminated w/ Headroom Fatpipe cable


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_UPDATE - this just in from Headroom.

HR Desktop Balanced Amp w/ Home Module, Home DAC , stepped attenuator and new brick power supply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Balanced stock HD650 cable w/ adapter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Balanced AKG K701s reterminated w/ Headroom Fatpipe cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sounds good Nate. I've been looking forward to hearing the new Headroom balanced home amp....glad it will be there!


----------



## Jahn

siburning you'll probably be loaded up to the gills (not alcohol wise of course) so don't worry about bringing the Oppo, i'll bring mine since it won't take up too much more room when i bring up the Tower.


----------



## Towert7

Thanks for all the work that has gone into planning this Head-Fi meet! I really appreciate the effort!

 I've never been to a Head-Fi meet outside of MA, so this should be a good chance for me to meet other head-fi members and get to try some new gear. Doesn't look to hard to get to from where I live in MA, and as long as there is plenty of parking you can *count me in*.

 I'm also interested in seeing how people like my main headphone rig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ((
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


*[size=medium]Equipment List:[/size]*
 Drew Modded Headphile Luke SkyBeyer
 Drew Modded Headphile DarthBeyer
 Beyer DT770pro 250ohm
 HeadAmp GS-1
 MHdt Labs USB+ Constantine DAC

 Will also bring my power conditioner and laptop.

 Thanks,
 ~Drew


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for all the work that has gone into planning this Head-Fi meet! I really appreciate the effort!

 I've never been to a Head-Fi meet outside of MA, so this should be a good chance for me to meet other head-fi members and get to try some new gear. Doesn't look to hard to get to from where I live in MA, and as long as there is plenty of parking you can *count me in*.

 I'm also interested in seeing how people like my main headphone rig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ((
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


 ~Drew_

 

Parking shouldn't be a problem, as I recall.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Parking shouldn't be a problem, as I recall._

 

Awsome, that makes it really convenient.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for all the work that has gone into planning this Head-Fi meet! I really appreciate the effort!
 I've never been to a Head-Fi meet outside of MA, so this should be a good chance for me to meet other head-fi members and get to try some new gear. Doesn't look to hard to get to from where I live in MA, and as long as there is plenty of parking you can *count me in*.
 I'm also interested in seeing how people like my main headphone rig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ((
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))
*[size=medium]Equipment List:[/size]*
 Drew Modded Headphile Luke SkyBeyer
 Drew Modded Headphile DarthBeyer
 Beyer DT770pro 250ohm
 HeadAmp GS-1
 MHdt Labs USB+ Constantine DAC
 Will also bring my power conditioner and laptop.
 Thanks,
 ~Drew_

 

Drew, glad to see you're taking me up on the invite. i didn't realize you'd modded the darths and lukes beyond what larry did. what kind of changes did you make?


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Drew, glad to see you're taking me up on the invite. i didn't realize you'd modded the darths and lukes beyond what larry did. what kind of changes did you make?_

 

I plugged up the holes with Elmer's Adhesive putty. It changes the bass, soundstage, and detail. Can be seen in the picture below.
http://people.umass.edu/dvonmalu/pics2/Darths.jpg

 One of the simplest, yet must substantial mods I have done. Great thing is, anyone can do it!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ We are being allowed use of 3 separate parking lots (one is cars only...not mini-vans or SUV's)_

 

From my first post.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From my first post._

 

I know, I read that before PM'ing you..... but I have no idea how big the parking lots are... whether they hold 10 cars each or 1000.
 Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know, I read that before PM'ing you..... but I have no idea how big the parking lots are... whether they hold 10 cars each or 1000.
 Sorry for the confusion._

 

Simple way to explain: we did the national meet there without a problem, and that was probably more than 250 people.

 Although... we're starting to get close. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 56 and counting
http://home.nyc.rr.com/stevieo/members.2007.03.03.html


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_siburning you'll probably be loaded up to the gills (not alcohol wise of course) so don't worry about bringing the Oppo, i'll bring mine since it won't take up too much more room when i bring up the Tower._

 

I'm only planning on bringing what fits in one travel bag. Still, I'll leave the oppo at home. Since I sometimes hitch a ride, it's best to travel light. Thanks.

 The bag just got heavier again. The HeadLine is fine. My rechargeable batteries on the other hand...


----------



## immtbiker

If we have anymore people coming, we are all going to have to hold our breaths and turn sideways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This might be a monu*mental* experience with the emphasis on mental.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If we have anymore people coming, we are all going to have to hold our breaths and turn sideways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This might be a monu*mental* experience with the emphasis on mental._

 

Jeff (vpivinylspinner) is a big guy, and he does have alot of guns and a consealed wepons permit maybe he can be the bouncer.


----------



## The Dan of Steel

May I put in my request for anyone who might be able to bring a pair of Ultrasone HFI550, 650 or 700? I am very curious about these and would like to take a listen.

 Oh and since my Toshiba took a dump earlier this week you can take it off the equipment list as I am going to replace it with something else. If anyone has any inexpensive players in mind or for sale PM me please. Thanks.


----------



## The Monkey

I will also be bringing the HeadRoom Desktop Millet(t) Hybrid w/Home Module and DPS (formerly Nate's).


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will also be bringing the HeadRoom Desktop Millet(t) Hybrid w/Home Module and DPS (formerly Nate's)._


----------



## n_maher

NYC is in for a treat! So much power, such a compact package.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Dan of Steel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my Toshiba took a dump earlier this week_

 

I smell raffle fodder. Pew!


----------



## erikzen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_NYC is in for a treat! So much power, such a compact package._

 

Thank you for saying so. I hear the Headroom Balanced Desktop is pretty sweet, too.


----------



## Computerpro3

An operational Balanced Melos SHA-Gold Reference setup will be there. Whether or not it is in one of two cases remains to be seen (doubt there is enough time for the enclosure to be made) but at least we can hear my RS-1's through a truly balanced Maestrobated setup.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerpro3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_An operational Balanced Melos SHA-Gold Reference setup will be there. Whether or not it is in one of two cases remains to be seen (doubt there is enough time for the enclosure to be made) but at least we can hear my RS-1's through a truly balanced Maestrobated setup._

 


 finally, a legitimate contender to try and take Bozebutton's monster Melos down! go for it, Compro!


----------



## m8o

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If we have anymore people coming, we are all going to have to hold our breaths and turn sideways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This might be a monu*mental* experience with the emphasis on mental._

 

 I won't bring my laptop and external HD then, to keep my table footprint down.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m8o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I won't bring my laptop and external HD then, to keep my table footprint down._

 

i know one other prominent head-fier (who likes your taste in music) was very disappointed to hear this. that stuff doesn't take up too much room. why not bring it with perhaps one, rather than 2, of your amps?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m8o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I won't bring my laptop and external HD then, to keep my table footprint down._

 

*EDIT- Didn't know daveDerek was posting at the same time*

 Don't be ridiculous. It's either feast or famine at a meet (well, actually never famine at a NY meet). 

 Bring whatever you want and we will do what we have to do to have everything make an appearance. Your FooBar is what turned me onto Jimmy Bruno in November and that experience has played a small role in my ever changing life. 

 A laptop can be put on any other piece of equipment.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_finally, a legitimate contender to try and take Bozebutton's monster Melos down! go for it, Compro!_

 

Jahn, careful what you ask for given the string of bad luck surrounding some of the melos units lately! that unit might literally end up going down for the count.


----------



## immtbiker

Since members always ask for pictures and impressions of a meet before anyone has a chance to go home and post, here's one in advance:


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since members always ask for pictures and impressions of a meet before anyone has a chance to go home and post, here's one in advance:




_

 

wow, that was from the last meet. not the best picture i've seen of you aaron, i must say.


----------



## immtbiker

That's because my ears are missing. Must have left them home that day.

 To Do List:

 1. Bring power strips
 2. Bring ears


----------



## daveDerek

the other thing that's missing from that picture, despite modest representation in november, is what will be the official uniform for the upcoming meet, in part because aaron is particularly fond of it:


----------



## laxx

I looked for that t-shirt when you told me you got it at Sears. They didn't have it at the Sears near my house and I didn't feel like ordering it online, but I think I'll have to before the meet.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I looked for that t-shirt when you told me you got it at Sears. They didn't have it at the Sears near my house and I didn't feel like ordering it online, but I think I'll have to before the meet._

 

i bought mine from sears online (see this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=204242)
 i'm not sure if they can also be gotten from the site that sells head-fi logo stuff.


----------



## immtbiker

I don't see what that guy's problem is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

 He doesn't have ears also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## laxx

Damn you daveDerek! I just ordered one. =T


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn you daveDerek! I just ordered one. =T_

 

good going laxx. it is the official meet uniform after all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 hopefully aaron and jahn have theirs ready to go too.


----------



## immtbiker

I'll probably wear this one instead:


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it is the official meet uniform after all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If it ain't a Hawaiian Shirt, I ain't wearing it!
 ^_^


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll probably wear this one instead:

http://images.cafepress.com/product/...x240_Front.jpg_

 

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mcramen

man i think I have to attend meeting next year.

 no firepower
 no equipment as well

 in summary, broke college student


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll probably wear this one instead:




_

 

AMEN.

 Had to say something or folks might think I'm too standoffish (hmmmm. looks like shellfish!)

 BTW - still don't know what gear list I'll have -- I mean stuff I'll bring.

 I take a long time to "percolate" and "gear up" at the last minute.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A laptop can be put on any other piece of equipment. 




_

 

Including Acme rocket propelled skis with usb controlled propulsion system. Did you have a hard time scraping Wile E. off the living room wall?

 (What is that?)


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow, that was from the last meet. not the best picture i've seen of you aaron, i must say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since members always ask for pictures and impressions of a meet before anyone has a chance to go home and post, here's one in advance:




_

 



[size=small]*Hey! I didn't see that album with Jahn's stack of "donations" at that meet.

 I want that one! I want the vinyl of "The Best of Little Kids Screaming"!!!!!*[/size]


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since members always ask for pictures and impressions of a meet before anyone has a chance to go home and post, here's one in advance:




_

 

And a good time was had by all.....


----------



## erikzen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romanee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW - still don't know what gear list I'll have -- I mean stuff I'll bring.

 I take a long time to "percolate" and "gear up" at the last minute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 As keeper of the portables, is there any way you can get your hands on one of those Millett hybrid portable amps? I think one turned up at a meet recently, and Mr. Millett himself has been posting here a few times.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And a good time was had by all....._

 



 Good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got my ears back!


----------



## gloco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If it ain't a Hawaiian Shirt, I ain't wearing it!
 ^_^_

 

Hmm....are you tyll's long lost son?


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Originally Posted by immtbiker
 Since members always ask for pictures and impressions of a meet before anyone has a chance to go home and post, here's one in advance:

 

And a good time was had by all....._

 

(see post #358 for the pix) LOL! good work upstateguy.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *erikzen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As keeper of the portables, is there any way you can get your hands on one of those Millett hybrid portable amps? I think one turned up at a meet recently, and Mr. Millett himself has been posting here a few times._

 

Nah. Hot tubes burn a hole in my pocket -- and do other nasty things. I only carry portables in-pocket (LIE!!!). 

 Besides -- I'm always bumping into ways and such, and breaking tubes on a regular basis (NOT!!!!).

 Basically - I don't know. ?????


----------



## Romanee

[size=medium]*Haaaaaaaaa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ahha--ah … ha.

 EXCELLENT!

 …poor SiBurning!

 I STILL want "The Best of Little Kids Screaming"!*[/size]

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And a good time was had by all....._


----------



## hYdrociTy

ROFLROCKET!


----------



## Romanee

*[size=small]Okay, Erik: I read through the Portable Battery-Powered Millet Tube Amp thread.[/size]*[size=small]

 There's some very high praise for the battery-powered portable Millett, and for Pete's works in general. Pete Millet is considering several options -- none of which are as yet decided. When and if the amps gets produced, he estimates the cost at about $400. If will certainly take a while until it becomes a product. There is undoubtedly already a fair-sized waiting queue, including Tyll who offered a nice stack to trade for one. I can't afford to buy one. I doubt Pete will have any particular reason to lend me one to audition and bring to the meet -- even if he has one available. Here 'tis (picture-wise, anyway):[/size]


----------



## laxx

I hope one makes it to NY for us to hear. I definitely want to see what it has to offer in the realm of portables.


----------



## SiBurning

I would go sticking my head into the truly ridiculously awful vinyl, with album art that would make you roll over in your grave. Does this mean I'm heading up the raffle? ::ducks for cover from incoming vegetation::


----------



## erikzen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romanee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I doubt Pete will have any particular reason to lend me one to audition and bring to the meet -- even if he has one available._

 

Awwww, c'mon Peter. Send him a PM. The worst he can do is say no.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *erikzen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Awwww, c'mon Peter. Send him a PM. The worst he can do is say no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Waitaminit Erik! That's my slogan/motto. You've been monitoring me.....

 Right you are, Mr. Cool! And hey, the volume knob is very reminiscent of the one on my Portaphile Maxxed. I know that must mean something … I'm just not sure what.

 I hope you enjoyed my blue "Da Blues" post. I was enjoying indulging in a balloon glass of Vintage Whine (truly indulgent after having a nice glass of champagne in the rogues gallery "Screaming Monster Kids" cartoon) -- but I forgot to include my fave "World's Smallest Violin Playing Just For You" -- except it's for me:


----------



## Romanee

In fact, here's my contribution of the moment to the new Millet amp, as posted in the Millet Portable thread:

*My contribution — rough draft of Concept No. 1 for the** Tyll Distinguished Service Maui Waui Line (print options TBD — faux horn or faux whalebone buttons optional):*

 It's about time someone produced some artistic casework. Where are the audiophile fashionistas?! 

*[size=medium]Color is Wired — bland is re-tired![/size]*


----------



## Scottsmrnyc

do I need to do to register? If this message is all I need to do be part of the fun, then count me in. I will be coming from Manhattan via public transportation so I will not have any of my equipment. I will just enjoy everyone elses. I am a first time attendee. If I need to do anything else to attend, please let me know. Thanks Scottsmrnyc


----------



## socrates63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mcramen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_man i think I have to attend meeting next year.

 no firepower
 no equipment as well

 in summary, broke college student_

 

You already belong to Clan Ramen, so what did you spend all your money on?


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scottsmrnyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do I need to do to register? If this message is all I need to do be part of the fun, then count me in. I will be coming from Manhattan via public transportation so I will not have any of my equipment. I will just enjoy everyone elses. I am a first time attendee. If I need to do anything else to attend, please let me know. Thanks Scottsmrnyc_

 

You're on the list. Brings the count to 57. Check out what gear will be there. There's also some helpful information at the bottom, and some of the highlights, lowlights, and out-of-the-lights of the meet.
http://home.nyc.rr.com/stevieo/members.2007.03.03.html

 If you have any other questions, just ask in here.


----------



## SiBurning

I expanded the tips & FAQ section of the page to help out newbies and could use some feedback. Some of the info might be wrong or incomplete.

 Especially with the following sections:
 What's a Meet?
 If you're bringing gear
 FAQ

http://home.nyc.rr.com/stevieo/membe...tml#whatsameet

 Once this meet happens, I'll edit and move that whole section to the Meeting suggestions thread.


----------



## The Monkey

A quick note. According to the very helpful site linked above, ear cleaning should be completed on or about February 28.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A quick note. According to the very helpful site linked above, ear cleaning should be completed on or about February 28. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

29th during a leap year.


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scottsmrnyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do I need to do to register? If this message is all I need to do be part of the fun, then count me in. I will be coming from Manhattan via public transportation so I will not have any of my equipment. I will just enjoy everyone elses. I am a first time attendee. If I need to do anything else to attend, please let me know. Thanks Scottsmrnyc_

 

Please do not forget your own time n00b fee that I will be collecting at the venue upon your arrival


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please do not forget your own time n00b fee that I will be collecting at the venue upon your arrival 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

geez, what took you so long to remind him of this, slacker-dude? 
 noob, take note of his phrasing - you can pay that on your own time, which may not even be in this lifetime.


----------



## mastercheif

Hey, I would love to go. By the time of the meet, I shold have my ALO Jumbo cryo and a RSA tomahawk for my E500s. Also, I can bring my Ultrasone HFI-700's for The Dan of Steel. If I bring my E500s, should I bring extra foam tips for members who want to try them out for sanitary reasons? This will be my first meet, so add me to the list!


----------



## jp11801

I no longer have the ad2000s but should be bringing grade 325is and akg 340s that have the headphile mods, zebra cups and a 4 pin xlr termination for use with k1000s rigs also a 4 to a pair of 3 pin balanced adaptor.

 this is shaping up nicely as of right now this has more attendees named as going than the national


----------



## immtbiker

We are going to be like a giant vacuum tube. All the air is going to be sucked out if the room.

 It looks like we are going to need to start seeking larger venues for the NYC meets (perhaps the Jacob Javitz Convention Center 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 What a bunch of lunatics (me included, of course)!


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We are going to be like a giant vacuum tube. All the air is going to be sucked out if the room.

 It looks like we are going to need to start seeking larger venues for the NYC meets (perhaps the Jacob Javitz Convention Center 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 What a bunch of lunatics (me included, of course)!_

 

what about MSG?


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this is shaping up nicely as of right now this has more attendees named as going than the national_

 

Maybe *we* should invite bose


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe *we* should invite bose_

 

Are you making fun of Bose?


----------



## hYdrociTy

dont forget the whole system!
 Hi-Fi , _à la_ 'research':


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I no longer have the ad2000s but should be bringing akg 340s that have the headphile mods._

 

Oh sweet, I can't wait to hear your headphiled K340's.


----------



## Asr

You guys got room left? Sign me up too, I've been wanting to go back to NYC and this is a great excuse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will be bringing just my unique essentials:
 - AKG K601
 - Gilmore Lite LE #3
 - and maybe the ATH-AD2000 if I can fit it in!


----------



## hYdrociTy

Yes a vintage akg, Glite, AND an ad2k wow.. you are so welcome here!


----------



## The Monkey

I think it would also be helpful for the FAQ if people would share their strategies for packing and transporting their gear.


----------



## laxx

Put in car, drive 5 minutes, unload. =]


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it would also be helpful for the FAQ if people would share their strategies for packing and transporting their gear._

 

place in box and ship to relative in NY then drive gear to meet in borrowed car. While I have great luck carrying on a dynahi in the past I think I will ups the gear this time out


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it would also be helpful for the FAQ if people would share their strategies for packing and transporting their gear._

 


 i put my melos in one of these babies twice to that very hotel - no probs either time!

http://www.simplastics.com/items.asp?subcat=18


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys got room left? Sign me up too, I've been wanting to go back to NYC and this is a great excuse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Sure we got room. You're scheduled from 4:15 to 5:30.

 Seriously, we're at 59. Add in friends, subtract last minute cancellations, add in last month sign ons and, oh boy, are we gonna meet the fire chief.

members & equipment list


----------



## laxx

oh, =O. You made the site prettier with color! I'll show up to the tailgate breakfast. It's so close to home it'd be wrong to not go.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure we got room. You're scheduled from 4:15 to 5:30.

 Seriously, we're at 59. Add in friends, subtract last minute cancellations, add in last month sign ons and, oh boy, are we gonna meet the fire chief.

members & equipment list_

 

HAHA! I love my list of what i'm bringing-

*Jahn*

secret stash of awfully bad KOREAN vinyl, plus some really bad 70's 'fro crooner LPs
ipod & hornet
you know I was thinking of bringing the whole Tower of Power, but methinks none of it really is going to be better than what's there - specifically, I want to just come and hear compro3's balanced version of the Melos! anyhow room is a premium too. hmm...i got it. JJCha, bring your SRX-MKII, we'll plug it into the normal bias of my SRM-1/MKII, I'll bring the Lambda pro, and the line in will be the playstation 2. I'll bring my TV LCD, and we'll have dueling electrostatic Guitar Hero II! With Lan bringing his wireless axe of course, I'll bring the stock SG. With that rig, and my box of bad vinyl and broken Tushi, I could actually schlepp it on the train!


----------



## laxx

Er, I can bring an LCD if you don't want to lug it from Manhattan...


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Er, I can bring an LCD if you don't want to lug it from Manhattan..._

 

does the LCD have RCA inputs? if so that would be cool!


----------



## rich1122

I'm going to try and make it also.

 I'll be bringing the following:

 Etymotic ER-4P/S
 Grado RS-1
 Grado HF-1
 PA2V2
 Original Master Headphone Amplifier
 MicroDAC
 Laptop


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does the LCD have RCA inputs? if so that would be cool!_

 

It's a Dell 2405fpw, so it has RCA video in, but you know, there's no speakers. So you'll definitely need a headphone amp to listen, lol.


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a Dell 2405fpw, so it has RCA video in, but you know, there's no speakers. So you'll definitely need a headphone amp to listen, lol._

 

DUDE!!! Please bring that! 2405 is SOO much better than Jahn's 19" Samsund hehehehehehe


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a Dell 2405fpw, so it has RCA video in, but you know, there's no speakers. So you'll definitely need a headphone amp to listen, lol._

 

ok that's no prob - the STAX will come in to save the day - it's a Headphone meet after all, not a speaker meet! thanks for saving me the trouble of lugging over my LCD!


 edit - OOH Slacker you meanie!

 edit edit - hey i just realized - i can bring the Oppo and we can hook that up to your lcd too - and the STAX can swap to that player to test out how electrostats make The Matrix sound, muahaha. Yeah, bring your audiophile-quality movies, everyone!

 edit edit edit - crap, now i want to bring my Melos just so it can act as a swapbox for these two sources. couldn't hurt to have it preamp the STAX like it usually does too. well i guess since i'm not bringing the LCD, i'll have room...argh!


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_edit - OOH Slacker you meanie!_

 

sorry man, but his LCD is 24".... lol


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry man, but his LCD is 24".... lol_

 

So, are you saying that size *does *matter?


----------



## laxx

24" of ps2 ugliness, lol. I tried playing Kingdom Hearts 2 on my 2405 and there is just too many pixels for the ps2 to fill. =[ None the less, I will bring it for convenience. Too bad I can not convince my friend to bring his 62" plasma, lol. Console gaming is not the same after you experience it on his tv.


----------



## n_maher

Aaron, 

 You managed to secure a second room yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's gonna be shorts and t-shirt weather at this meet.


----------



## Dimitris

He he he nothing bad with wearing t-shirts I guess! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am more worried about the smell.


----------



## immtbiker

I HAVE SOME INCREDIBLY GOOD NEWS FOR EVERYBODY! (Nate you are either incredibly psychic or sold your soul, but this happened 10 minutes before you posted).

 I was getting worried last night that this meet could turn out to be like a scene from "Animal House" and be too crowded to have real fun.
 So this morning I called "my cousin Vinnie" over at the Adria and expressed my concerns (with all due respect). After making promises of offering my services which include using my body in awkward positions (no, not that!...offering to help him install his brand new Bose Home Theater Media System in his home), and a slight fee which is less than half of the usual, and, the real reason, the luck of a late cancellation, I was able to secure a second room.

 This will be Salon C which was the site of the November '95 meet and the leftmost of the 3 rooms of the National. We will have the room from 10 until 4 with a couple of stipulations. We have to seriously be out of there by 4 (no joke, they have to setup for a wedding to follow) and we are being given 2 rows of 4 (eight in total) of the *round *tables that are used for weddings so we will need some 30 foot extension cords and power strips. These hold 10 chairs each, so I assume we can have 4 nice setups on each table. 

 We can make this a quiet room (actually *both *should be quiet rooms....we're such a gabby, intellectual group) for some of the higher end equipment or the comparison shootouts that are going on in the thread or whatever...shoot from the hip and go with the flow. This should also be used for the people who are coming at 10 a.m. and are either leaving by 4 or willing to migrate their setup in the Annex room when the time comes. We will make room for everyone.

 Either way, this offers us a wonderful pressure relief valve for a situation that was starting to get out of hand.

 BTW-We are going to need to truly come up with room donations (from everyone that can afford it) and slightly-serious raffle and auction income otherwise I will have to sell my second born, not first...she gives me very little grief.
 With 60+ attending members $800 for the 2 rooms shouldn't be too much of a problem for us.


 [size=medium]LET THE SUGGESTIONS BEGIN![/size]


----------



## m8o

Incredibly good luck. I'm sure everyone will join in in sending you a "hip hip horay"!

 BTW, are we a banquet or Trade Show? hehehe...
http://www.onlineconversion.com/meeting_roomsize.htm


----------



## hYdrociTy

banquet.. random people lineing up around tables drooling over things, each taking his/her turn. A trade show is _far_ more organized


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nate you are either incredibly psychic or sold your soul..._

 






 - nuff said!
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=medium]LET THE SUGGESTIONS BEGIN![/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'll build a pair of 1M RCA interconnects that can be raffled off at the Meet to help. Also Ethan (Yikes) is very good at coercing, I mean suggesting, donations from folks. It might have something to do with the fact that he's like 6'-6" but whatever works, right? Finally, maybe it could be a requirement to kick in $5 to participate in the truly-awful vinyl raffle? I've got something special cooked up for this as well. 

 That's it for my ideas.

 Nate


----------



## Jahn

might i remind folks that it is extremely difficult to find truly awful vinyl, and supplies will be very limited. in fact, if we relied just on mine, 50 bucks a pop would about cover it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no worries tho, we NYCers tend to step up - note my whining self at the Summer meet and everyone covering that $500 room cost with only 25 folks there - and that included a hundred bucks of pizza!


----------



## immtbiker

If I knew the pizza cost $100, I would have had another slice!


----------



## thrice

I'd be happy to donate an amp for the raffle...perhaps a portable PIMETA amp if people are interested.

 (Please note: I'm no longer a vendor or MOT, I'm just trying to get rid of all the ******* resistor overstock I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jinp6301

this is awesome news. so maybe a k1000 room like the national meet?


----------



## immtbiker

Stephen (Thrice),
 That would be really cool. Thanks for the thought. I hope I win


----------



## MrSlacker

w00t w00t I LOVE giveaways hehehehe
 Knowing NYC crowd, and having about 60 people attending, I am SURE we will be able to cover the cost of both rooms and have plenty left over for MrSlacker's New Headphones Fund


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I knew the pizza cost $100, I would have had another slice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

DAMN! even the pizza is getting expensive for us...what was it some sort of special high-end pizza with imported perperoni, hand-made dough, and snooty french cheese?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stephen (Thrice),
 That would be really cool. Thanks for the thought. I hope I win_

 

No problem man....it's all for a good cause! Someone needs to buy me a dance at the "club" later though


----------



## Towert7

I'd love to help as well.

 I'll be making a headphone stand (with the help of my Dad) just for this ocassion to donate into the raffle. Hopefully it will help bring in some money, and someone will get to win a nice little headphone stand in the process. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now all I have to do is make up a design and pick the woods.

 Looking forward to the meet,
 ~Drew


----------



## Computerpro3

Someone just backed into my car today and I may not have the funds to grab a balanced source by the meet. 

 On the plus side, I now have two Melos SHA-Gold References. If someone can lend me a balanced source for a couple of hours at the meet, I would be extremely grateful. Not to mention we would get to hear the first balanced Melos headphone setup in history.


----------



## Jahn

man something about meets and Melos and bad luck! glad you're ok, hopefully the car won't cost too much to fix. as for balanced sources, i bet there will be a ton - basically anyone with a benchmark or apogee or grace or even a dedicated CDP should help you out!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerpro3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone just backed into my car today and I may not have the funds to grab a balanced source by the meet. 

 On the plus side, I now have two Melos SHA-Gold References. If someone can lend me a balanced source for a couple of hours at the meet, I would be extremely grateful. Not to mention we would get to hear the first balanced Melos headphone setup in history._


----------



## MiniBull

looking forward to being there!


----------



## The Monkey

Would anyone be interested in my bringing an Apple Express to sample Air Tunes?


----------



## SiBurning

Wow! Big day. Site updated. Lots to say. Keep it short.
 The Monkey: noted
 laxx: different color every time
 Jahn: one broken Tushi: noted
 rich1122: welcome
 Jahn: edit edit edit - crap... I can't keep up
 Dimitris: t-shirt? I got mine
 immtbiker: you da man
 n_maher: nice
 Jahn: /ignore
 immtbiker: you already ate my slice
 thrice: nice
 Toweret7: nice
 Computerpro3: ouch
 Jahn: it's the curse
 MiniBull: you make 61
 The Monkey: noted


----------



## immtbiker

Spoke to Ray and Mikhail tonight.
 Mikhail will get back to me and Ray will be bringing *all *of his products.

 Steve, next time you add to the equipment list, you can add Ray's line from his Tomahawk to his B-52. He will also bring his X10B phono stage if someone is willing to bring a decent TT and some good LP's. Someone, you know who you are.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Spoke to Ray and Mikhail tonight.
 Mikhail will get back to me and Ray will be bringing *all *of his products.

 Steve, next time you add to the equipment list, you can add Ray's line from his Tomahawk to his B-52. He will also bring his X10B phono stage if someone is willing to bring a decent TT and some good LP's. Someone, you know who you are._

 


 everyone needs a lil Tom Jones pumping through their X10B! consider it done!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 someone else bring the TT tho - maybe that Dual that keeps popping up at raffles?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit - nice add siburning - "No way he's just gonna bring those few things, but Jahn can plan, buy, & sell stuff faster than I can type"


----------



## Dimitris

Looks like this meeting is going to rock!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant wait to see friends and listen to some gear between yapping.


----------



## scrypt

I rather thought I might be listed in your "Role Call," despite my ambiguous wording (see immtbiker's jocular response).


----------



## laxx

Oh, I think you can take JLai off the list. His plans changed and won't be up in the North East anymore.


----------



## jinp6301

aww man, i wanted to check out his ipod->alo line out->hornet->shure e500 combo


----------



## laxx

There'll be plenty of Hornet-M's at the meet. For one, Ray's coming with his full line, so the amp will definitely be there. Hydrocity has an iPod with ALO IC's, I think he has 2 different ones (six-shooter and I don't know). There's plenty of guys who have parts, if not the entire rig, that you want to hear. And if anything, I have e500's for you to try out.


----------



## jinp6301

thats awesome, i'm probably not gonna go past a portable setup (lack of money and space) so hopefully i'll hear a lot of portable setups there


----------



## hYdrociTy

well if space is what you're worried about (in a dorm?), and so is value(which usually desktop stuff wins), you might consider some kind of desktop amp...price/performance they usually own portables pretty bad. Plus since you're in bing (frozen no doubt) you will stay indoors (dorm/library/whatever) most of the time, you can still bring a small desktop amp around in your bag. I would listen to some of the smaller home amps there first.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well if space is what you're worried about (in a dorm?), and so is value(which usually desktop stuff wins), you might consider some kind of desktop amp...price/performance they usually own portables pretty bad. Plus since you're in bing (frozen no doubt) you will stay indoors (dorm/library/whatever) most of the time, you can still bring a small desktop amp around in your bag. I would listen to some of the smaller home amps there first._

 

**** its like -5 degrees fahrenheit here. They should definately cancel school or something.

 I'm definately gonna check out the home amps, but I do walk around quite a lot and I do a lot of my listening in transit from one place to another so thats why I was thinking portables. The best case scenario is that I get both the home amp and the portable amp.


----------



## hYdrociTy

There are quite a few transportable stuff, like you can put batteries in and when you get back to dorm, plug in the power supply unit or dac and get a home amp experience. I think the closest to that would be the microstack, xp7, etc. The prices look steep for this stuff, but think about it this way, it sure beats buying an ok portable and ok home amp separately. Of course you can also get a portable amp/home dac combo which should work well if you tip more on the outdoor side, or if you stay in much, the stack or a dac/glite. Well you will sure find out at the meet won't you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Don't think too much about the stuff.. you'd do better letting your ears do the work


----------



## laxx

Just wait til March and you'll know what you want. I don't require as much in a portable setup, so I'm ok unamped right now. It might change after hearing one in my setup during the meet, but for now, I want to work on my desktop setup.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just wait til March and you'll know what you want. I don't require as much in a portable setup, so I'm ok unamped right now. It might change after hearing one in my setup during the meet, but for now, I want to work on my desktop setup._

 

yup, the meet was the main reason that I put off buying a hornet and e500s (the other reason was that I was broke) so I can try out other things and figure out what I like.


----------



## laxx

Actually, I think I'm going to amp my e500's. I really don't like the sound of them out of my DAP, but do enjoy them when I'm at my desk with my Aria. The Aria really brings the e500's to another level. It may be my DAP's inherent warm sound signature combined with the e500's that makes me dislike the sound, but I'll find out at the meet when there's plenty of portables to try out.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, I think you can take JLai off the list. His plans changed and won't be up in the North East anymore._

 

They're dropping like flies


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scrypt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I rather thought I might be listed in your "Role Call," despite my ambiguous wording (see immtbiker's jocular response)._

 

Apologies. My fault. All that French got me sidetracked thinking of some dumb way to have you come with a bunch of hi-fi-memes, then I just forgot. Corrected.


----------



## loquito316

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yup, the meet was the main reason that I put off buying a hornet and e500s (the other reason was that I was broke) so I can try out other things and figure out what I like._

 

Psh, I didn't need to wait until March to start enjoying my RSA Tomahawk and my Super.fi 5 Pro's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 lol... but I'm a bit of an impulsive buyer, Ray's offer was too good to resist, and I use my portable setup several hours per day. So, again...


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *loquito316* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Psh, I didn't need to wait until March to start enjoying my RSA Tomahawk and my Super.fi 5 Pro's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 lol... but I'm a bit of an impulsive buyer, Ray's offer was too good to resist, and I use my portable setup several hours per day. So, again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

resist the temptation jinp! only ~23 more days to go!


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_resist the temptation jinp! only ~23 more days to go!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha i dont need to resist. i'm broke! which is the best antidote for upgraditis


----------



## laxx

I'm resisting, lol.


----------



## Spookykinkajou

Hi,
 I posted a while back that I wanted to come. Do I need to sign up anywhere?

 Since posting before, I have a whole new set of toys to bring:

 RSA Tomahawk/ipod 5g/alo jumbo cryo/shure e500

 meier corda aria/dt990/? not sure what source I would use.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Just booked the room at the lovely Adria and it looks like MarkMaxx and I will be coming in on Friday evening. I guess I need to do some shopping now so I will actually have some gear to bring. All I have at the moment are stock K-701s and a Senn HD-650 with Zu Mobius cables and the Dared MP 5 I use in my office setup. 

 Look forward to seeing the gang again.

 Jeff


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_haha i dont need to resist. i'm broke! which is the best antidote for upgraditis_

 

Unfortunately that never stopped me. That's why I'm broker than broke, but still have some toys. Some day I'll grow up, but not yet.


----------



## laxx

You guys got plans for that Friday night?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess I need to do some shopping now so I will actually have some gear to bring._

 

Maybe it's just me, Jeff, but there doesn't appear to be any shortage of gear coming to the meet.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately that never stopped me. That's why I'm broker than broke, but still have some toys. Some day I'll grow up, but not yet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hahaha broker then broke is a bad place to be. Should I bring some CDs and vinyls so I can check out other sources or will there be enough CDs floating around?


----------



## hYdrociTy

actually you probably dont need to bring a big collection because it is easier to hear changes in sound from music you are not overly familiar with. If you bring that cd you spin daily then its hard to notice improvements/faults because your head already knows the music and whatever is added/subtracted is just partially filled in/take away by your brain to equalize it.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_actually you probably dont need to bring a big collection because it is easier to hear changes in sound from music you are not overly familiar with. If you bring that cd you spin daily then its hard to notice improvements/faults because your head already knows the music and whatever is added/subtracted is just partially filled in/take away by your brain to equalize it._

 

but shouldnt using your own music make you able to hear changes in songs you already know better?


----------



## hYdrociTy

Well it could work that way too.. ymmv.
 I bring some of my fav cd's to spin and indulge in stuff I won't otherwise get to use, but for stuff Im interested in buying or selling soon, I stick with listening to other peoples stuff already in there, and swap mid song... Theres less chance of my brain reshaping the music to the preferred state. Again, YKmMV...


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just booked the room at the lovely Adria and it looks like MarkMaxx and I will be coming in on Friday evening. I guess I need to do some shopping now so I will actually have some gear to bring. All I have at the moment are stock K-701s and a Senn HD-650 with Zu Mobius cables and the Dared MP 5 I use in my office setup. 

 Look forward to seeing the gang again.

 Jeff_

 

After you get all fired up again in NYC, why don't you come on out the the Left Coast for the national? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Have fun Jeff!


----------



## jp11801

BTW for anyone who is up for it I will probably be doing a beer bar tour of NYC and Brooklyn Friday late afternoon/early evening a little, GingerMan, Hop Devil, Sputen Dyvel, DBA... then try to catch an early evening jazz show either in the village or upper west side.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW for anyone who is up for it I will probably be doing a beer bar tour of NYC and Brooklyn Friday late afternoon/early evening a little, GingerMan, Hop Devil, Sputen Dyvel, DBA... then try to catch an early evening jazz show either in the village or upper west side._

 

Make sure to add Zum Schneider to that list...


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Spookykinkajou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,
 I posted a while back that I wanted to come. Do I need to sign up anywhere?

 Since posting before, I have a whole new set of toys to bring:

 RSA Tomahawk/ipod 5g/alo jumbo cryo/shure e500

 meier corda aria/dt990/? not sure what source I would use._

 

You've already done all you need to except show up. You've been on the list since that while back post, and even had some gear listed: a new xenos portable amp, although I forgot to set the link from the main list to point to you in the gear section. Just added the new stuff.

 There's some more info on the gear list.


----------



## jinp6301

i was looking at the equipment list and OMG this is gonna be an awesome meet. k1000s, RS-1s, PS-1s, baby orpheus, and so much more great gear. Im so excited!


----------



## warrior05

okay... looks like i can finally commit. and if the wanted list is up to date it looks like i'll be bringing something that hYdrociTy is looking for - a darkvoice. though i'm only going to bring one set of tubes - the raytheon and kenrad.

 so here's my list:

 headphones: DT250-80, K701, heavily modded DR150 (aka Dr. Diablos), K81DJ - recabled with a spare Headphile cable i had, SR225

 canalphones: V-Moda Vibes, JBL 220s, CX300 along with an assortment of tips (most of which i'll be giving away since i just don't use them).

 daps: iMod, Trekstor Vibez, Cowon F2

 amps: Darkvoice 336, Hornet-M, Headfive

 dac: USB Constantine which will be plugged into my laptop.

 laptop will be running foobar2k loaded with FLAC files.

 holy cow! hope i can actually remember to bring all this stuff!


----------



## hYdrociTy

YESH and imod and dv!! hi-five!


----------



## bozebuttons

I will be traveling light,have to work Sat till 12pm.
 bringing
 Zana Duex
 Theta Basic Transport
 Ack Dack
 Cables & Ps audio ultimate outlet
 Whatever Headphone I Grab when Packing.


----------



## warrior05

oh, and as far as a wanted list: no '05 DT990s?! come on guys. i'm REALLY curious about these beyers. how about the new Micro-Tube?

 i'm stoked about FINALLY getting to hear the RS-1s. i would like to try it with my Darkvoice.

 looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bozebuttons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will be traveling light,have to work Sat till 12pm.
 bringing
 Zana Duex
 Theta Basic Transport
 Ack Dack
 Cables & Ps audio ultimate outlet
 Whatever Headphone I Grab when Packing._

 

always curious about the Ack Dack. what version?


----------



## bozebuttons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warrior05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_always curious about the Ack Dack. what version?_

 

First version.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i was looking at the equipment list and OMG this is gonna be an awesome meet. k1000s, RS-1s, PS-1s, baby orpheus, and so much more great gear. Im so excited!_

 

Oh, the Darth Grados and the Stax Lambda Pros will be there too.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, the Darth Grados and the Stax Lambda Pros will be there too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 

Sweet, those are two things I want to hear!


----------



## rich1122

Add a pair of Grado HF-1s to what I'll be bringing!

 (Thanks Jahn!)


----------



## jp11801

anyone in NYC have a Nelson Pass first watt F1,2 or3?? I would love to hear this amp along side the redwine sig 30 I am bringing.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW-We are going to need to truly come up with room donations (from everyone that can afford it) and slightly-serious raffle and auction income otherwise I will have to sell my second born, not first...she gives me very little grief.
 With 60+ attending members $800 for the 2 rooms shouldn't be too much of a problem for us.


 [size=medium]LET THE SUGGESTIONS BEGIN![/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aaron (and the rest of the posse), do you think it would be a good idea to set up a paypal donation system prior to the Meet just so we know where we stand day of?


----------



## Jahn

Hmm, you know, screw the Tushi. I'm certain you could sneeze at it and fix it, but instead I'll use it as a donation to the cause. A bit better than my awful vinyl!


----------



## grbwitt

1. Please count me in for the New York City meet at the Adria on March 3.

 2. I'd like to exhibit at a table. My rigs:

 A. " suitcase rig" with 
 Sony Walkman, digital out
 Wireworld soft glass optical digital cable
 Headroom micro DAC
 Headroom Total Airhead HP amp
 X-10D tube output buffer with cryo 6922s
 XLO interconnects

 B. "Tabletop rig" with
 Sony Walkman, digital out
 custom-design and -build vacuum tube HP amp with 5965 tubes
 Audio Alchemy DAC
 Audio Alchemy reclocker
 pretty damn good cabling

 Various cans

 QUESTIONS:
 3. A friend wants to come along (can use him to help as porter). Cost of admission for him?

 4. I'm a paid-up member of headfi.org. Cost of admission for me?

 George Witterschein

 973-543-6386 (Mendham, NJ)


----------



## warrior05

$800 from 60+? should be easy. i'm prepared to pony up a good chunk of chain to help foot the bill but i really doubt it'll be an issue. the paypal idea would be good for piece of mind going in. whatever it takes, i'm game.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grbwitt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_QUESTIONS:
 3. A friend wants to come along (can use him to help as porter). Cost of admission for him?

 4. I'm a paid-up member of headfi.org. Cost of admission for me?

 George Witterschein_

 

Hi George. Usually people give donations (instead of a "cost of admissions") to the person who organized and booked the room to help support it. This is to help fund the current meet, and also to promote future head-fi meets by giving organizers the peace of mind that when they book a room, other members will be able to help pay for it.
 If there is extra money, it usually goes for a good cause, such as supporting head-fi.

 So no fixed admission's cost depending on whether you are a contributing member or not, it's just an act of kindness to help the organizers and supporters who put on a very nice meet.

 Hope this helps,
 ~Drew


----------



## immtbiker

George (and others), checkout the *frequently asked questions* and all other info that SiBurning worked so hard on to answer any and all inquisitions about the meet.

http://home.nyc.rr.com/stevieo/members.2007.03.03.html


----------



## joelongwood

Been MIA for awhile now......vintage speaker collection is closing in on headphone tally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Is it too late to sign up? I'd love to attend.
 Thanks.


----------



## Towert7

Back home for the weekend, and I was able to help my Dad make up the headphone stand that we will be giving to the raffle. It's a double sided maple base and end cap stand. It's actually quite tall, and should hold practically any type of headphone with ease.





http://people.umass.edu/dvonmalu/wood/double4.jpg

 Closeup of the wood:
http://people.umass.edu/dvonmalu/wood/double2.jpg
http://people.umass.edu/dvonmalu/wood/double3.jpg

 Will be interesting to see who wins it.

 ~Drew


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Back home for the weekend, and I was able to help my Dad make up the headphone stand that we will be giving to the raffle. It's a double sided maple base and end cap stand. It's actually quite tall, and should hold practically any type of headphone with ease.
 Will be interesting to see who wins it.

 ~Drew_

 

That was a thoughtful thing to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The stand Looks great. I may try my hand at your design my self.


----------



## The Monkey

Nice work, Drew. That's an awesome raffle prize!


----------



## grbwitt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi George. Usually people give donations (instead of a "cost of admissions") to the person who organized and booked the room to help support it. This is to help fund the current meet, and also to promote future head-fi meets by giving organizers the peace of mind that when they book a room, other members will be able to help pay for it.
 If there is extra money, it usually goes for a good cause, such as supporting head-fi.

 So no fixed admission's cost depending on whether you are a contributing member or not, it's just an act of kindness to help the organizers and supporters who put on a very nice meet.

 Hope this helps,
 ~Drew_

 


*Drew,

 thanks! Does your Reply mean I am on the list for March 3 at the Adria to show my rigs?

 George aka grbwitt*


----------



## Hokiedad

I will attend, primarily to provide navigational assistance to MD1032. Not much stuff to bring.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grbwitt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Drew,

 thanks! Does your Reply mean I am on the list for March 3 at the Adria to show my rigs?

 George aka grbwitt*_

 

You're on *the list* when I'm damned good and ready to put you on *the list*. Of course, that means absolutely nothing, and I've been known to screw up and put people on *the list* invisiblly because I missed a < or " or did some other stupid thing to mess up the html formatting. *The List*? We don't need no stinking list. You don't need to be on any stinking list. Oh, you're on my list alright.

 In case that's not clear, you can just just show up, even if you're not on * the list*. Oh, and here's *the list*.


----------



## jinp6301

.


----------



## Jahn

if he takes me off the list, i ain't comin'.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joelongwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Been MIA for awhile now..._

 

Does your wife know about this multi-personality thing? She been married to a guy named BOB for a long time now...is she OK with a man named MIA?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grbwitt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_* Does your Reply mean I am on the list for March 3 at the Adria to show my rigs?*_

 

George, please understand than you are welcome to bring your homemade rigs, but without being an *MOT*, it wouldn't be fair to others to try to sell or "push" your DIY stuff at a meet. 

 Please read the TOU for answers to any of your questions.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Back home for the weekend, and I was able to help my Dad make up the headphone stand that we will be giving to the raffle. It's a double sided maple base and end cap stand. It's actually quite tall, and should hold practically any type of headphone with ease.





http://people.umass.edu/dvonmalu/wood/double4.jpg

 Closeup of the wood:
http://people.umass.edu/dvonmalu/wood/double2.jpg
http://people.umass.edu/dvonmalu/wood/double3.jpg

 Will be interesting to see who wins it.

 ~Drew_

 

OOH you want Raffle Eye Candy? Fine I'll post up a little taste in a sec! (btw, awesome stand!)


----------



## m8o

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joelongwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_......vintage speaker collection is closing in on headphone tally._

 

 LOL ... same story for me.


----------



## Jahn

All right, time to play a game.

 Guess which one is coming to the Meet to be raffled? Don't be fooled by the identical custom tailored Tuxes!


----------



## jinp6301

Song Chang Lee

 who the heck is that?


----------



## grbwitt

At least I don't need no stinking badges!






 Thanks! Superb e-mail Reply
 George


----------



## grbwitt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_George, please understand than you are welcome to bring your homemade rigs, but without being an *MOT*, it wouldn't be fair to others to try to sell or "push" your DIY stuff at a meet. 

 Please read the TOU for answers to any of your questions._

 

Understood. I won't be pushing anything. The DIY stuff I referenced was made by other folks who are not interested in selling anyway. This will not be a problem.
 George


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All right, time to play a game.
 Guess which one is coming to the Meet to be raffled? Don't be fooled by the identical custom tailored Tuxes!



_

 

hopefuly it's the nice black unit with the two gold knobs at the top of the picture! now that will generate enough in raffle tickets to cover this meet and the next one!


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hopefuly it's the nice black unit with the two gold knobs at the top of the picture! now that will generate enough in raffle tickets to cover this meet and the next one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

that ain't no tux! it's the skin, like penguin feathers man!


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grbwitt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At least I don't need no stinking badges!






 Thanks! Superb e-mail Reply
 George_

 

m8o's in charge of the stinking badges. You *WILL* want one of those.


----------



## Octavian

I'm in favor of having it at Jacob Javitz, easier commute ^^


----------



## hYdrociTy

Oh yea... Im not coming.. my other half will represent me, like last time, with my gear of course..which now includes another k501 /w blue dragon cable , a sr71, a ipod opening thing(for mountain biker boy's ipod), and my regards...

 -lara


----------



## grbwitt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_m8o's in charge of the stinking badges. You *WILL* want one of those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


*I will get one on morning of March 3 at Adria? George W*


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh yea... Im not coming.. my other half will represent me, like last time, with my gear of course..which now includes another k501 /w blue dragon cable , a sr71, a ipod opening thing(for mountain biker boy's ipod), and my regards...

 -lara_

 

I have an Ipod opening thingy (came with the aftermarket battery) and I still can't open the suckah. Unless you are talking about your alter ego, and you really aren't coming, I won't bring my Ipod.


----------



## Listens2tubes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dont forget the whole system!
 Hi-Fi , à la 'research':



_

 

Seems that Dr Bose also listen's to tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to see this setup at the meet. Will be my first!


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have an Ipod opening thingy (came with the aftermarket battery) and I still can't open the suckah. Unless you are talking about your alter ego, and you really aren't coming, I won't bring my Ipod._

 

yay post 500 for NYC! Do bring the pod, he will get it open
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh yea... Im not coming.. my other half will represent me, like last time, with my gear of course..which now includes another k501 /w blue dragon cable , a sr71, a ipod opening thing(for mountain biker boy's ipod), and my regards...

 -lara_

 

aw man! one less hot girl for the meet


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yay post 500 for NYC! Do bring the pod, he will get it open
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Will chisels and jackhammers be involved? And does *he *have a name, so I know who to handoff to?


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will chisels and jackhammers be involved?_

 

The toolkit includes a colorful little plastic chisel no?
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ And does *he *have a name, so I know who to handoff to?_


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will chisels and jackhammers be involved? And does *he *have a name, so I know who to handoff to?_

 

he came over my place for that minimeet, so i'll know his name and face in case you're still looking by the end - unless Miss L. hired new muscle for the meet


----------



## jinp6301

One huge request. I would definatly like to hear some orthodynamic headphones is anyone has any. I've always been interested in them but I keep losing ebay auctions!


----------



## MrSlacker

wait... whats going on with hydrocity?

*grbwitt*Don't worry about anything. Just come to the meet and you will be taken care of. You will have a badge, and so will your friend (unless they make me in charge of badges again hehe).


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wait... whats going on with hydrocity?

*grbwitt*Don't worry about anything. Just come to the meet and you will be taken care of. You will have a badge, and so will your friend (unless they make me in charge of badges again hehe)._

 

hes not bringing his sexy lady self. His manly other is gonna be there instead.


----------



## m8o

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grbwitt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*I will get one on morning of March 3 at Adria? George W*_

 

 Pre-printing a complete set badges for all prospective attendees that have figuratively raised their hands to this point and plan to attend...
 .... then bringing them to get laminated down @ my local supermarket...
 .... and mailing it to every attendee who's figuratively raised their hands and plan to attend _would_ be nice wouldn't it (ok, ignoring the logistics of even getting everyone's address ) .....

 But alas, I was kinda thinking more along the lines of "Hi My Name Is ..." stickers I'll bring with me to give out when I get there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to make sure I'm not late this time 'round! I really should try to get to the breakfast bbq & hoedown...


----------



## m8o

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*grbwitt*Don't worry about anything. Just come to the meet and you will be taken care of. You will have a badge, and so will your friend (unless they make me in charge of badges again hehe)._

 

 Aww, c'mon. The comedic irony whas perfect when they were getting handed out around 5:30pm or later...


----------



## catscratch

I'm in as of now. Of course, out of the 3 meets I've tried to make it to, I've made to one, or one-half if at that. But, I thought I'd give fair warning in case my ugly mug pops through the door.

 Bringing in:

 SR-404
 SR-003
 SRM-313
 possibly McAlister amp, but mine has issues, so there's not much point bringing it really
 E500
 UM2
 MicroDAC
 Original Hornet
 Rega Planet 2000
 possibly K340 and MG Head OTL, though my K340 is a stock bass-light version and in "well used" shape at best

 Hmm... nothing special here. Move along.

 I'm in complete turmoil as far as what I want my system to be, so I want to audition as much stuff as possible. Specifically, I'm looking forward to hearing the O2, since that's topping my list of what to get.


----------



## Etrips

Hrmm... I wanna go...

 Edit : Could someone thats familiar with NYC help me with figuring out what the closest greyhound bus station is to get to the meet? Trying to see if this is even feasible. Feel free to PM or IM me


----------



## grbwitt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m8o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pre-printing a complete set badges for all prospective attendees that have figuratively raised their hands to this point and plan to attend...
 .... then bringing them to get laminated down @ my local supermarket...
 .... and mailing it to every attendee who's figuratively raised their hands and plan to attend would be nice wouldn't it (ok, ignoring the logistics of even getting everyone's address ) .....

 But alas, I was kinda thinking more along the lines of "Hi My Name Is ..." stickers I'll bring with me to give out when I get there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to make sure I'm not late this time 'round! I really should try to get to the breakfast bbq & hoedown..._

 

*is all good! glad I use 'grbwitt" and not my RL "George Witterschein" -- RL name won't fit on tags, I find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Arnoldhasmail

I'm in...looking forward to it!


----------



## grbwitt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The toolkit includes a colorful little plastic chisel no?




_

 

*please identify this art work? I like it and did a "Save Picture As" on it. grbwitt*


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Etrips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hrmm... I wanna go...

 Edit : Could someone thats familiar with NYC help me with figuring out what the closest greyhound bus station is to get to the meet? Trying to see if this is even feasible. Feel free to PM or IM me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think you can take grayhound to the Port Authority, then take the subway for one stop to 34th St. and walk 2 blocks to the Penn Station and take the LIRR. I will be taking the LIRR with a few other people so if you will come in the morning, we could meet you there.


----------



## trose49

Anyone from CT wanna car pool?


----------



## Etrips

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you can take grayhound to the Port Authority, then take the subway for one stop to 34th St. and walk 2 blocks to the Penn Station and take the LIRR. I will be taking the LIRR with a few other people so if you will come in the morning, we could meet you there._

 

LIRR = Bus?


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Etrips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LIRR = Bus?_

 

LIRR = Long Island Rail Road. If any of you guys need a ride from the LIRR to the hotel, PM and I'll give you my cell phone number. My car's pretty small, but it'll do it's job getting you there. =T


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Etrips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hrmm... I wanna go...

 Edit : Could someone thats familiar with NYC help me with figuring out what the closest greyhound bus station is to get to the meet? Trying to see if this is even feasible. Feel free to PM or IM me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 There is a Greyhound bus station on the corner of Hillside Ave. and Springfield Blvd. which is about 3 miles from the meet. From there a $5 car service (cab) ride will get you there in 10 minutes. 
 The LIRR is a more effective way to get there from the Port Authority which is the Greyhound stop in Manhattan. Up to you.

 If you would be more specific than "Nova" as your location, perhaps you can hook up with someone traveling from your galaxy.


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grbwitt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*please identify this art work? I like it and did a "Save Picture As" on it. grbwitt*_

 

Its a portrait of Plato(actually looks like Da Vinci in this piece) cropped from _School of Athens_ painted by Raphael.


----------



## Towert7

Hi all.
 Turns out I won't be able to bring that headphone stand to the meet for donation. Sorry about that.

 About three more weeks until the meet. I'm very anxious!


----------



## Octavian

I'm seriously lacking the goods to bring...


----------



## GarlicKnots

In,

*Definitely:*

 iaudio x5
 hf-1
 std. cmoy 

 (all boring stuff)


*If I case them up (which I definitely will try):*

 soha
 cavalli kan kumisa III, 

 Going to look for some cheap-o cases this weekend.

 Q. If I bring an alien dac minus the ssop 28 chip, could someone solder the ssop 28 chip for me? I'll bring a hakko 954.

 My first try doesnt look like it worked, I'll see if I have the gumption to try again on my second one this weekend. 

*is it ok to bring a solder iron to the meet? fire regulations, hotel insurance, etc.*

 Q. If someone has some extra mundorfs for soha's c2 and c14 (or other neat options for c2, c14) I'd like to buy them.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarlicKnots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is it ok to bring a solder iron to the meet?_

 

Please leave the tool set at home. Some of us are counting on n_maher *failing* The n_maher challenge


----------



## jinp6301

joelongwood

 (ed. If I listed all his cans, my isp would charge me double.)

 LOL


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please leave the tool set at home. Some of us are counting on n_maher *failing* The n_maher challenge




_

 

Jahn already pulled the challenge. Looks like my iron is staying home as well. All the better to enjoy the music. 
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn in post #470* 
_Hmm, you know, screw the Tushi. I'm certain you could sneeze at it and fix it, but instead I'll use it as a donation to the cause._


----------



## m8o

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i know one other prominent head-fier (who likes your taste in music) was very disappointed to hear this. that stuff doesn't take up too much room. why not bring it with perhaps one, rather than 2, of your amps?_

 

 Dave,
 Going back a bit to answer this post... As we have the other room, I'll bring it all. Which brings to mind, are you bringing your LD III+ ? (if you haven't sold it; I noticed a lot of activity in your feedback thread lately, tho I haven't read it to know the answer to my question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

 I was thinking it might be nice to have a mini-Shoot-out between the LD III+ with the stock Chinese made Power tubes vs. one with the Russian equivalent 4P1L tubes. It might be neat to have them side-by-side for folks who are interested in the LDs and the directly heated pentodes from the 50s (or 60s?) they use (in the III+ switchably run in either triode mode or pentode mode which I didn't point-out and utilize last meet but plan to this meet) comparing the ones made in China vs. Russia. 

 It might help put an end to the mystery of 'Chinese made vs. Russians made' some LD owners have (or in general, if it is valid to generalize tho) once listning tests are done by a handful of folks which can be shared on Head-fi.


----------



## n_maher

Since we're having a blizzard/wintery mix here today in NH I decided that there was no time like the present to bang out the interconnect that I said I'd donate to the auction at the meet. Here it is...






 Components: ~1M of Mogami mic cable wrapped in black flex terminated with Canare F-09 RCA plugs. Hopefully it'll fetch a little coin and help pay for the room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See you in two and a half weeks if it stops snowing/sleeting/freezing rain.


----------



## immtbiker

2 1/2 weeks. After scraping my car clear of ice 3 times today, it makes me wonder about the tailgate party. I guess we'll wait for the weather forecast 1 week before the meet to decide.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_2 1/2 weeks. After scraping my car clear of ice 3 times today, it makes me wonder about the tailgate party. I guess we'll wait for the weather forecast 1 week before the meet to decide._

 

We could barbecue some snow eggs


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We could barbecue some snow eggs._

 

You know what they say about eating yellow snow.....


----------



## loquito316

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LIRR = Long Island Rail Road. If any of you guys need a ride from the LIRR to the hotel, PM and I'll give you my cell phone number. My car's pretty small, but it'll do it's job getting you there. =T_

 

Ditto. I'm here in Glendale, Queens. My car is relatively big, and I'd be willing to help people get there--be it local Queens or LIRR.


----------



## immtbiker

I think that we should have a sign-in sheet, along with everyone getting name tags. I would like to know the total # of people attending this she-bang for afterwards along with the need of planning future meets. I think it's going to be close to 100, judging by the # of offline PM's I'm getting. 

 Anyone coming, *please *post in this thread and have your name added to the list of attendees even if you're a total n00b.


----------



## jinp6301

is this for people who are already on the list?


----------



## Jahn

yeah, no fair making maher sweat over this thing when he could be enjoying the meet instead. someone who wins it can just take it home and fix it there in 2 secs instead.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jahn already pulled the challenge. Looks like my iron is staying home as well. All the better to enjoy the music._


----------



## Ice Max

Hi everyone! looking forward to attending. im a noob at headphones, and looking to see what kinds of setups are out thee. i might bring a friend of mine as well.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m8o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dave,
 Going back a bit to answer this post... As we have the other room, I'll bring it all. Which brings to mind, are you bringing your LD III+ ? (if you haven't sold it; I noticed a lot of activity in your feedback thread lately, tho I haven't read it to know the answer to my question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

 I was thinking it might be nice to have a mini-Shoot-out between the LD III+ with the stock Chinese made Power tubes vs. one with the Russian equivalent 4P1L tubes. It might be neat to have them side-by-side for folks who are interested in the LDs and the directly heated pentodes from the 50s (or 60s?) they use (in the III+ switchably run in either triode mode or pentode mode which I didn't point-out and utilize last meet but plan to this meet) comparing the ones made in China vs. Russia. 

 It might help put an end to the mystery of 'Chinese made vs. Russians made' some LD owners have (or in general, if it is valid to generalize tho) once listning tests are done by a handful of folks which can be shared on Head-fi._

 

i've no idea of what i might bring, but if you like i will try and bring this along and set it up next to your amp.


----------



## m8o

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i've no idea of what i might bring, but if you like i will try and bring this along and set it up next to your amp._

 

 Much thanx. That would be great; but only if it doesn't break your back with all the other stuff you wanna bring.
 -steve


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think that we should have a sign-in sheet, along with everyone getting name tags. I would like to know the total # of people attending this she-bang for afterwards along with the need of planning future meets. I think it's going to be close to 100, judging by the # of offline PM's I'm getting. 

 Anyone coming, *please *post in this thread and have your name added to the list of attendees even if you're a total n00b._

 

I am coming

 Around how many people do we have already? If we get too many, there should be some way to make it less. May be like a minimum post count and limited amount of guests (friends and such).


----------



## Dimitris

Man this meet is going to be packed!!!How come so many people are attending? Last time it wasnt that much? Is the headphone audiophilia spreading so fast?


----------



## laxx

I don't know, we only had roughly 40 people last meet (didn't get through a deck of cards during the give-away). How did we double, close to triple that amount in just a few months?


----------



## jinp6301

i couldnt come to the last meet because I was out buying a pair of grado sr-225s. 

 Good excuse right?


----------



## lan

Considering there's millions of people around the NYC area, word of mouth and popularity can make attendance shoot up.

 At this rate we can rent the Javits Center in 5 years


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know, we only had roughly 40 people last meet (didn't get through a deck of cards during the give-away). How did we double, close to triple that amount in just a few months?_

 

My personal theory is that it is at least in part due to the fact that The National Meet moved to the West coast this year.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My personal theory is that it is at least in part due to the fact that The National Meet moved to the West coast this year._

 

is the national meet gonna bounce around from coast to coast every year?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You know what they say about eating yellow snow....._

 

humm, snow eggs, yellow snow, I don't know about you guys...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, the equipment I will be bringing is:

 Shuttle SB61G2V4 with WiFi for Internet Radio as a source
 Zhaolu D2 (modded)
 Woo3
 M^3
 DT880s
 HD650s

 and even though this is in the middle of the thread, I know my equipment will get listed, because...


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My personal theory is that it is at least in part due to the fact that The National Meet moved to the West coast this year._

 

I agree with you

 USG


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My personal theory is that it is at least in part due to the fact that The National Meet moved to the West coast this year._

 


 I hope this is not true, and I sincerely hope anyone that was going to the National Meet hasn't changed their mind because of this local meet.

 First of all, it would make me, as the host of this meet look very bad, even worse since I hosted the first National.

 Secondly, how can anyone compare a local meet to the amazingness of this year's National. 
 Voltron and Clarke68 and episiarch are busting their butts to make this year's meet a ginourmous (my daughter's word) event (much bigger and better than 2006) with many more vendors and activities that will make last year's pale in comparison. This is a must to better Head-Fi's future and to be able to continue to have Nationals or Internationals every year. 

 Please, if you had any inkling of going to the National, go...it's going to make Head-Fi history again.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope this is not true, and I sincerely hope anyone that was going to the National Meet hasn't changed their mind because of this local meet.

 First of all, it would make me, as the host of this meet look very bad, even worse since I hosted the first National.

 Secondly, how can anyone compare a local meet to the amazingness of this year's National. 
 Voltron and Clarke68 and episiarch are busting their butts to make this year's meet a ginourmous (my daughter's word) event (much bigger and better than 2006) with many more vendors and activities that will make last year's pale in comparison. This is a must to better Head-Fi's future and to be able to continue to have Nationals or Internationals every year. 

 Please, if you had any inkling of going to the National, go...it's going to make Head-Fi history again._

 

Hey mtbiker,

 I don't think this meet detracts or competes with the national meet in any way. It is really a just a local meet allowing the NY posse and their friends to get together again. It is also a welcome event for those of us whose work schedule will not allow us to attend the national meet.

 Thanks for orgainzing the meet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am coming

 Around how many people do we have already..._

 


 I know you're young Master Slacker, but the answer is in front of your eyes. 

Attendees and Agenda

 SiBurning has been burning a lot of midnight oil to answer questions like this.

 You need to keep track so you know how many name tags to buy.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope this is not true, and I sincerely hope anyone that was going to the National Meet hasn't changed their mind because of this local meet._

 

Aaron, I think you're looking at it the wrong way at least with respect to my reply. For me traveling to CA for the meet was never an option but I did want to make it to another meet out side of Boston again this year so when the NYC Meet popped up I decided to make the trip.


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know you're young Master Slacker, but the answer is in front of your eyes. 

Attendees and Agenda

 SiBurning has been burning a lot of midnight oil to answer questions like this.

 You need to keep track so you know how many name tags to buy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The reason I asked was because you said you were getting a lot of PMs and I assumed peopled were PMing you that they were coming, but didnt post it in the thread so they are not on the list.


 And what about the 2nd thing I posted? About cut off...


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aaron, I think you're looking at it the wrong way at least with respect to my reply. For me traveling to CA for the meet was never an option but I did want to make it to another meet out side of Boston again this year so when the NYC Meet popped up I decided to make the trip._

 

Nate. People coming for the reason that *you *stated are the people who are going to make this meet extra special. You're coming from New England, Johnnie #'s is coming from Florida, and Thrice is coming from Maryland. I drove to Boston and Maryland, and once flew down to Tampa to meet people that I interact with here on a daily basis. That's part of the fun if and when you can afford it.

 I was talking about someone who would *not *go to the San Jose meet because there is one *here *within 6 weeks of the National. 

 I would think that anyone that is going to the National from here wouldn't care if there was a local meet. There were going to go anyway. But I wouldn't like to think that someone changed their mind about going to California because of a closer meet. 

 People came to the NYC National from all over the world and obviously that takes disposable cash. So going from here to Cali, is the same as a person that last year came from England, or the Caymans, or California.

 I didn't take what you said the wrong way, it was just a good remark to bounce off one of my concerns since this meet started in it's planning stages.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is this for people who are already on the list?_

 

No, you're on the list so there's no surprises.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey mtbiker,

 I don't think this meet detracts or competes with the national meet in any way. It is really a just a local meet allowing the NY posse and their friends to get together again. It is also a welcome event for those of us whose work schedule will not allow us to attend the national meet.

 Thanks for orgainzing the meet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG_

 

Thanks USG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The reason I asked was because you said you were getting a lot of PMs and I assumed peopled were PMing you that they were coming, but didnt post it in the thread so they are not on the list.


 And what about the 2nd thing I posted? About cut off..._

 

I'm sorry...you're absolutely right. 
 I assume around 80-85. I'm just asking that everyone who's coming post that they are, so we don't have unknown strangers (is that an redundant statement...like there's known strangers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) without nametags walking around our rooms.

 About the cutoff...except for one meet at Grado's, it's always been local policy not to refuse anyone (which is why I was glad the second room opportunity came up). The only problem I see is if we have 85 people between 4 and 7pm. But that's a good time to take turns chatting in the lobby or going to buy some records, or cop a taco.

 This multi quote feature that was included in Jude's last update is awesome!


----------



## MrSlacker

I have one request about the name tags, can everyone PLEASE write their name NEATLY. I hate when I am trying to read a person's name and I cannot read their handwriting.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dimitris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man this meet is going to be packed!!!How come so many people are attending? Last time it wasnt that much? Is the headphone audiophilia spreading so fast? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Haha, blame DaveDerek for that one.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aaron, I think you're looking at it the wrong way at least with respect to my reply. For me traveling to CA for the meet was never an option but I did want to make it to another meet out side of Boston again this year so when the NYC Meet popped up I decided to make the trip._

 

Pretty much the same goes for me. Unless I could make a vacation out of the National meet, I would never afford to go.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Just like me to dress inappropriately and not shave the day they take yearbook pictures. Dig the bandana. And by the way, I'm very upset with the way you distort my image with photoshop. I was pointing with the other finger.

The members list is updated. With only two weeks to go, it's about time to start taking the list seriously. Also, *we want to get everyone listed before the meet, so please check your section of the list for accuracy over the next week.* PM me with any changes. (It's no bother at all. It's easy to make changes.)


----------



## lan

What's this? I'm not on the list? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be going. I'll be bringing a Playstation 2 and Guitar Hero.

 BTW what is Wiggles?


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m8o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dave,
 Going back a bit to answer this post... As we have the other room, I'll bring it all. Which brings to mind, are you bringing your LD III+ ? (if you haven't sold it; I noticed a lot of activity in your feedback thread lately, tho I haven't read it to know the answer to my question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

 I was thinking it might be nice to have a mini-Shoot-out between the LD III+ with the stock Chinese made Power tubes vs. one with the Russian equivalent 4P1L tubes. It might be neat to have them side-by-side for folks who are interested in the LDs and the directly heated pentodes from the 50s (or 60s?) they use (in the III+ switchably run in either triode mode or pentode mode which I didn't point-out and utilize last meet but plan to this meet) comparing the ones made in China vs. Russia. 

 It might help put an end to the mystery of 'Chinese made vs. Russians made' some LD owners have (or in general, if it is valid to generalize tho) once listning tests are done by a handful of folks which can be shared on Head-fi._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i've no idea of what i might bring, but if you like i will try and bring this along and set it up next to your amp._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m8o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Much thanx. That would be great; but only if it doesn't break your back with all the other stuff you wanna bring.
 -steve_

 

i'm hoping to keep it simpler this time as last time i spent so much time schlepping and setting up gear that it really cut into time to participate more in the actual event (although the bidding war with dannyandelyse for Yike's siltech cables was fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. how are you enjoying them d&e?). besides, there's going to be so much other stuff that it might become redundant. with the 2 lds and the 2 dt880s i see you're bringing (they are the same, no?) it'll make for a nice opportunity to compare the sound of the different tubes.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haha, blame DaveDerek for that one._

 

guilty as charged of inviting a few out of towners and mia locals to join in the festivities and take this a bit beyond just the usual suspects participating in this unmini-meet.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's this? I'm not on the list? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be going. I'll be bringing a Playstation 2 and Guitar Hero.

 BTW what is Wiggles? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

OOH so i don't have to pack my PS2 then, just my axe! ok, so that means i'm bringing the Oppo, the Stax rig, my GH2 axe, a broken tushi, nasty vinyl...that's even doable on the train!


----------



## erikzen

My Ultrasone Proline 750s are on the way back to me from repair so it looks like they'll be at the meet. I have some portable stuff such as iGrados, PX200and KSC-35s, and a few portable players and a portable DAC but my experience is that this stuff gets neglected, especially since there are guys with hotter portable setups. I'll bring any of this stuff if requested. My profile should be pretty up to date.

 As usual, I see we may be short sources. The modded DVP-755 player I'm using as a transport also has an analog out that someone could use.

 I can also bring my laptop if someone wants to use that. I have foobar loaded on it with a few gigs of wavs, oggs, flacs and mp3 files of various musical style and EAC if you want to rip one of your own disks. I can pair it with an Overture DAC if need be. Again, I'll bring this if requested.


----------



## Ice Max

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *erikzen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Ultrasone Proline 750s are on the way back to me from repair so it looks like they'll be at the meet. I have some portable stuff such as iGrados, PX200and KSC-35s, and a few portable players and a portable DAC but my experience is that this stuff gets neglected, especially since there are guys with hotter portable setups. I'll bring any of this stuff if requested. My profile should be pretty up to date.

 As usual, I see we may be short sources. The modded DVP-755 player I'm using as a transport also has an analog out that someone could use.

 I can also bring my laptop if someone wants to use that. I have foobar loaded on it with a few gigs of wavs, oggs, flacs and mp3 files of various musical style and EAC if you want to rip one of your own disks. I can pair it with an Overture DAC if need be. Again, I'll bring this if requested._

 

I'm curious to hear the iGrados if you can bring them


----------



## Asr

Any idea of how many items so far are going to be up for grabs in the raffle? Strongly considering bringing additional equipment to add to it, but not if there are going to be only a handful of items in it (i.e., less than 5).

 Oh and I have another addition to my equipment list, the RudiStor NKK-01. (Not for the raffle, main reason for taking the amp is to complete a deal on an FS transaction as the buyer lives in NYC, but might as well have it out at the meet too!)

 To reiterate my equipment list:
 - Gilmore Lite LE
 - RudiStor NKK-01
 - AKG K601 (not the K401 anymore) / ATH-AD2000. I've decided that if I can only fit in 1 headphone, it's going to be the AD2000 over the K601, since I know jpelg's been wanting to hear one and he didn't get a chance the last time one was near him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 - possible additional items for the raffle


----------



## Jahn

at the tiny summer one at my place we had a freaking pile of stuff, and everything was gone by the end (whew, covered that 500!) so the more stuff the merrier i'd think, ASR.


----------



## erikzen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ice Max* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm curious to hear the iGrados if you can bring them_

 

Sure, no problem.


----------



## laxx

I think I'll be getting a pair of AKG K240DF to bring.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any idea of how many items so far are going to be up for grabs in the raffle?_

 

I don't track this too closely on the list so people have some wiggle room.


----------



## lan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OOH so i don't have to pack my PS2 then, just my axe! ok, so that means i'm bringing the Oppo, the Stax rig, my GH2 axe, a broken tushi, nasty vinyl...that's even doable on the train!_

 

I have the slim PS2 and you have the large one so mine is more economical space wise to bring. You are bringing the LCD TV afterall.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To reiterate my equipment list:
 - Gilmore Lite LE
 - RudiStor NKK-01
 - AKG K601 (not the K401 anymore) / ATH-AD2000. I've decided that if I can only fit in 1 headphone, it's going to be the AD2000 over the K601, since I know jpelg's been wanting to hear one and he didn't get a chance the last time one was near him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 - possible additional items for the raffle_

 

Asr, any chance you could slip the 601s into your gear bag? i'd really love to hear 'em.


----------



## rich1122

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What you talkin' bout Willis?
 There is now, and always has been high speed wireless at the hotel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The wireless gods shine down upon us in Bayside._

 

Glad to hear - I was thinking of bringing my SlimServer music server, but now I can leave it at home and access it at the hotel from my laptop!

 I may bring one of my SqueezeBoxes just for the heck of it also - it can access SqueezeNetwork, but unfortunately doesn't support SSH so getting to my home server won't work.


----------



## Scottsmrnyc

Is anyone going to have a Sennheiser Orpheus to try out? Scottsmrnyc


----------



## Asr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Asr, any chance you could slip the 601s into your gear bag? i'd really love to hear 'em._

 

I'll do what I can to stuff it in along with everything else, but no guarantees it'll be making the trip too.


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the slim PS2 and you have the large one so mine is more economical space wise to bring. You are bringing the LCD TV afterall._

 

No he's not, I'm bringing an LCD since I live closer. =T


----------



## lan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No he's not, I'm bringing an LCD since I live closer. =T_

 

Sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As long as we have an input for composite video in, we're all good. Thanks.


----------



## MrSlacker

I got some more practice in Guitar Hero today so watch out everyone!!! (except lan of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jinp6301

can i request that some people bring some cheap crap??? 

 Everybodys bringing their awesome expensive stuff that I know I can never afford!!!

 EDIT: what I would really like to hear: 
 AKG K501
 ibasso amps
 xin's amps
 shure e4c
 and other cheap stuff!

 oh and a go vibe v6 if anyone has it!


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got some more practice in Guitar Hero today so watch out everyone!!! (except lan of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

yeah my comp can totally handle that linksys wireless bridge finally! no more drops! i feel so empowered! and the comp is definitely faster, and no more whine! when Stage VI is done the Tower is going to be a BEAST and i'll toss a lil mini-shindig (unless that's National Meet Time of course!)


----------



## dave-the-rave

Forgive me if it's already on a list somewhere that I haven't looked at, but I'd really like to hear the dual mono Rudistor RPX-33 with my R10's. Anybody got one? Many thanks.


----------



## laxx

Adding a pair of Grado SR-60's into the mix.


----------



## Turnaround

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Turnaround* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tentative!_

 

Now very likely I will be able to make the meet.

 For those of you who live in Manhattan and have no car, like me, how are you getting out to the meet with your gear?

 I could bring one or two non-portable amps, a cd player and some headphones. I would need to figure out how to haul all of it out there and back.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Turnaround* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now very likely I will be able to make the meet.

 For those of you who live in Manhattan and have no car, like me, how are you getting out to the meet with your gear?

 I could bring one or two non-portable amps, a cd player and some headphones. I would need to figure out how to haul all of it out there and back._

 

subway/bus/cab to Penn Station and then LIRR to Bayside Station (Port Washington Line) then walk/bus to the conference center

 EDIT: and if you need any help carrying stuff from the bayside station to the conference center, I can help!


----------



## Asr

Ok there's some extra stuff I'd like to bring but definitely won't have room for - who can I ship it to that will bring it to the meet? Whoever can do it for me, please PM me, thanks! Not going to be very bulky but it is going to be additional stuff to carry, so it should be someone who has a car. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely looking forward to the meet now, I finally called in to reserve my room today. Oh if you guys only knew what I'm planning.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /rubs hands in anticipation

 Edit: got someone to hold my stuff, thanks!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_subway/bus/cab to Penn Station and then LIRR to Bayside Station (Port Washington Line) then walk/bus to the conference center_

 

No bus...$3 car service or a 13 block walk.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No bus...$3 car service or a 13 block walk._

 

take the Q13 next to the station then transfer to the Q12 at the intersection between bell blvd and northern blvd and get off at burger king

 but the car service (Kelly's) is very convienent, its basically right next to the station


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_take the Q13 next to the station then transfer to the Q12 at the intersection between bell blvd and northern blvd and get off at burger king_

 


 That's silly. For $.50 more you can just take Kelly's car service right at the station. Bus service is spotty on weekends and the cabs are sitting on the curb waiting for you. We are talking a stone's throw. It's a 10 minute walk with a piece of carry-on in tow. Why wait for 2 buses? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 When I said "no bus" I didn't mean there weren't any (lived here all my adult life), I meant "no bus".


*ASR* - YGPM


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's silly. For $.50 more you can just take Kelly's car service right at the station. Bus service is spotty on weekends and the cabs are sitting on the curb waiting for you. We are talking a stone's throw. It's a 10 minute walk with a piece of carry-on in tow. Why wait for 2 buses? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 When I said "no bus" I didn't mean there weren't any (lived here all my adult life), I meant "no bus".


*ASR* - YGPM_

 

yea i know, I made a change in my post right after you posted

 I was just saying that there IS a choice if you want to use a metrocard or something

 yea I lived in bayside for like 8-ish years now, so I'm pretty familiar with the surroundings


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yea I lived in bayside for like 8-ish years now, so I'm pretty familiar with the surroundings_

 

So you know about the sewage treatment plant that was put on the land where Burger King used to be?


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you know about the sewage treatment plant that was put on the land where Burger King used to be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha I got BURNED!!!

 I'm at school now (upstate NY) so if that happened recently then I had no idea. Oyy, I miss bayside.


----------



## MrSlacker

Everyone who is going by public transit, please PM me and we call meet up.
 Aaron, can you add it to the 1st post somewhere?


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Everyone who is going by public transit, please PM me and we call meet up.
 Aaron, can you add it to the 1st post somewhere?_

 

hey do you guys mind if I walk/ride with you guys from the bayside station to the conference center?

 because i live next to the station


----------



## erikzen

My car is now full. See you at the meet!


----------



## laxx

Why are people walking? I offered rides to the Hotel. I've lived and still live around Bayside (West in Whitestone and East in Little Neck) for all my life. =T


----------



## Asr

So can anyone persuade Merc to make an appearance at the meet?


----------



## drubrew

Well I was hopping to get up for the meet but I am just way to busy. So I'm sending a toy instead. Actually Ping from AAA Audio will be bringing it for me. It is a Moon Audio Modified Original CD-2008 MKII. A review of this exact piece can be found here:
Review
 And more details here:
Details

 I'm sending up 2 sets of cables one balanced and one unbalanced. Feel free to hook up your Headamps to the player. It is especially wonderful with Tube amps. 
 Enjoy!

 I'll be up for the Sterephile Home Entertainment Show in May if anyone is interested in forming a group to go. Shoot me an email if interested.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW for anyone who is up for it I will probably be doing a beer bar tour of NYC and Brooklyn Friday late afternoon/early evening a little, GingerMan, Hop Devil, Sputen Dyvel, DBA... then try to catch an early evening jazz show either in the village or upper west side._

 

It looks like the Virginia crew will be rolling into Bayside around 2:00 on Friday. I am up for a bar crawl if this is still happening. We might stop off in Princeton to hit the record exchange on the way up from Virginia but we should definitely be in town to take the bar/live music tour. Village Vanguard, Blue Note, Orpheum, Smoke and BB Kings look a bit stark that night for live music and the Bright Eyes concert is already sold out.


----------



## The Monkey

I believe the Prodigals play at Paddy Reilly's almost every Friday night. If you like Guinness, that's your place.


----------



## n_maher

Guess what's coming to NYC?






 The β22 is officially ready for action.


----------



## The Monkey

Congrats, Nate! I really look forward to hearing and seeing it. 

 EDIT: found the other pics!


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guess what's coming to NYC?
 The β22 is officially ready for action._

 

is that ready for action or for auction?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is that ready for action or for auction? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You can offer, the answer will be no.


----------



## laxx

I'm very interested in hearing too. It's the one project I really want to do, but won't since I think it's too advanced for me. =T


----------



## immtbiker

*Stephan AudioArt *is a donating a 9-ft singled ended (1/4" or 3.5mm) *Equinox HD650/600/580 audiophile headphone cable *to be raffled off at the NY meet.

 We are movin' and groovin'


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm very interested in hearing too. It's the one project I really want to do, but won't since I think it's too advanced for me. =T_

 

Whether or not it's too advanced is tough to say. It was certainly a challenging project for me and quite time consuming. I'd wager I probably have 50+ hours into it with about half spent just populating the amp and power supply boards and the rest being the wiring and casework. It was relatively trouble free for the most part but I've built somewhere in the neighborhood of 40 amps now so I'd like to think that I avoid most of the common pitfalls. Of course I did wire the volume pot wrong the first time I wired up this amp though so clearly I'm still learning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it's not the cheapest build either. When it's all said and done I'd wager I could have just bought a Singlepower Extreme and had my amp months ago. Of course then it'd have someone else's name on the front.


----------



## laxx

That's the pleasure of DIY amps and why I want to get into it. I think I'll stay away from the B22 for now since it's so costly, and with my limited, and I mean very limited, experience, I'll start with something smaller. Plus I can use it at work. =T


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guess what's coming to NYC?_

 

Sydney Porti-amp? (this is a joke that only the older members might appreciate unless you watch Turner Movie Classics).


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's the pleasure of DIY amps and why I want to get into it. I think I'll stay away from the B22 for now since it's so costly, and with my limited, and I mean very limited, experience, I'll start with something smaller. Plus I can use it at work. =T_

 

Laxx, you can start with this:

http://www.bottlehead.com/et/adobespc/S.E.X./SEX.htm


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I'll stay away from the B22 for now since it's so costly, and with my limited, and I mean very limited, experience, I'll start with something smaller. Plus I can use it at work. =T_

 

Click the link in my sig for my work PIMETA - that would much a much better starting point for you. And the amp that Aaron linked to Is supposed to have excellent documentation, I've thought about building one several times. That and the Mapletree Ear+ call to me.


----------



## vcoheda

Is anyone going to bring a GL Lite w/ DPS. I may want to purchase one and would like to hear it first.

 Thanks


----------



## jinp6301

yea Asr is gonna bring his LE Gilmore Lite but I dont know if its DPS. Im pretty sure it is. I'm excited to hear it too!


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Stephan AudioArt *is a donating a 9-ft singled ended (1/4" or 3.5mm) *Equinox HD650/600/580 audiophile headphone cable *to be raffled off at the NY meet.

 We are movin' and groovin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow that's really cool of them


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Laxx, you can start with this:

http://www.bottlehead.com/et/adobespc/S.E.X./SEX.htm




_

 

I really want to try to build one of these amps (and maybe the lady as well)


----------



## Packgrog

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Laxx, you can start with this:

http://www.bottlehead.com/et/adobespc/S.E.X./SEX.htm




_

 

Hmmm... That's intriguing. I may just have to try that out. It looks more doable (and I'm not talking about the chick) for someone utterly inexperienced with soldering like me, but probably worthwhile. Thanks for that link!

 OK, for the record, I plan on bringing the following gear to the meet:

 iriver H120 (with wired remote)
 Cowon A2
 RSA Tomahawk (well-burned-in)
 Cardas 6" mini-to-mini
 Future Sonics EM3 (with 1 package of extra foam tips)
 Etymotics ER6
 Beyerdynamic DT250-80

 Now, I ONLY have foam tips for the EM3 (the ER6 have rubber tips, though). I'd love for people to try them, but if you're squeamish about sharing foamies, I may have to ask you for $5 for your own pair. I only have the one package, and they cost $26 for a pack of 10. I hate to be stingy, but after being out of work for a month I need the cash (for more foamies). On the bright side, you could keep the foamies and use them on a new set of XtremeMac FS1's if you like the EM3 (same hardware, only the FS1 is pretty). If you don't mind sharing foamies, though, no worries. Don't worry, I'll start with a fresh pair.

 Note on the Etymotics: If anyone tries them and likes them, I'm willing to sell them. Personally, I hate them (no bass, even with the Tomahawk). But maybe someone else will like their analytic sound. If not, I'll be posting them on the Headphones For Sale section afterwards.

 My wife may or may not show up as well to see what all the fuss is about. Heh.

 See you all then!

 -Packgrog


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really want to try to build one of these amps (and maybe the lady as well)_

 

Believe it or not, *that lady *is Dr. Bottlehead's wife...seriously!


----------



## Morph201




----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Believe it or not, *that lady *is Dr. Bottlehead's wife...seriously!_

 

what a lucky Mr Bottlehead!! 

 I have to get a quick solder lesson maybe one of the diyers in NYC could assist??


----------



## Packgrog

One other thing: Is anyone interested in hearing how XBox Media Center sounds with the Advanced AV Pack (which includes a TOSLINK output)? I don't have a DAC yet, so that'd have to be tested with someone else's system. I also don't have a tiny TV (necessary for navigation), but that could probably be worked out.

 So, if someone specifically wants to try it out with their DAC, I can bring it. Let me know.


----------



## immtbiker

Due to low signup of you lazy member lounge lizards, it appears that the tailgate party is going to have to be cancelled.


----------



## Romanee

This is just a blatantly obvious shameless non-excuse to post the pic of the sexy redhead!!!!! Thanks for the opportunity, biker dude.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Laxx, you can start with this:

http://www.bottlehead.com/et/adobespc/S.E.X./SEX.htm




_


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Due to low signup of you lazy member lounge lizards, it appears that the tailgate party is going to have to be cancelled._

 

that just make's Friday night at Smoke Cafe more possible! Last time I was there it was a great time and this guy can play a mean bass.

http://www.ny.com/cgibin/frame.cgi?u...ame/music.html

 ps I will be taking in a few beer joints while in town if anyone is up for it 

 Sputyn Duvel in Brooklyn is a must for any beer lover


----------



## jjcha

I glanced the attendee's list but didn't spot any - is anyone bringing a high quality power amplifier? I'd like to hook my SRD-7 mk2 and HE90 into something nicer than my little Dared MP-5.

 Equipment list is open, but assuming we get a car organized, I'll be bringing the Aristaeus and HE90, m902 and 010.

 Best,

 -Jason


----------



## NanduAjit

this would be my first visit to the meet. Is it as simple as just showing up or do I have to do anything additional. Is there a signup and fee? Thanks and I look forward to it!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NanduAjit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this would be my first visit to the meet. Is it as simple as just showing up or do I have to do anything additional. Is there a signup and fee? Thanks and I look forward to it!_

 

http://home.nyc.rr.com/stevieo/members.2007.03.03.html


----------



## NanduAjit

thanks, i will be attending!


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjcha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Equipment list is open, but assuming we get a car organized, I'll be bringing the Aristaeus and HE90, m902 and 010._

 

wow, that's surprising but great news! i thought you'd sold off this gear a # of months ago.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=190127
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...65#post2262665


----------



## mastercheif

Wow, am I really the only one bringing any Ultrasone gear to the meet? I thought they were a little more popular than that.

 If you guys want, I can bring the fabled Ultrasone test CD if you want, should I bring it?


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mastercheif* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, am I really the only one bringing any Ultrasone gear to the meet? I thought they were a little more popular than that.

 If you guys want, I can bring the fabled Ultrasone test CD if you want, should I bring it?_

 

yes! Hearing some ultrasones would be awesome


----------



## jjcha

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow, that's surprising but great news! i thought you'd sold off this gear a # of months ago.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=190127
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...65#post2262665_

 

Yeah... well, the buyer seemed to have disappeared in the half-year between the initial promised delivery date and actual delivery...

 Best,

 -Jason


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow, that's surprising but great news! i thought you'd sold off this gear a # of months ago.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=190127
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...65#post2262665_

 

He scammed those people. He also sold it to a few other people. Then he used the money to pay them off to keep their mouth shut about it and bought a condo with the money he made of his little scam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















 PS: If anyone doesnt get the smilies, THIS IS A JOKE!!!!!!
 Jason would NEVER even THINK of doing anything like that.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jason would NEVER even THINK of doing anything like that._

 

But of course YOU would, Slacker!

 Have a great meet this weekend folks!


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He scammed those people. He also sold it to a few other people. Then he used the money to pay them off to keep their mouth shut about it and bought a condo with the money he made of his little scam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















_

 

lol? If he paid them off, wouldn't it have meant nothing happened?


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But of course YOU would, Slacker!_

 

Lets stay on topic, shall we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lol? If he paid them off, wouldn't it have meant nothing happened?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ummm noooo......


----------



## Jahn

I just can't beat Hard on GHII. So i'm coming to the meet only to barely be able to finish medium tunes to sadly challenge Lan. I just didn't get enough practice in.


----------



## Janus

they should combine DDR with GH


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Janus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_they should combine DDR with GH_

 

That's a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## MrSlacker

There is a GH2 tourney at my school this Saturday... sucks that meet is at the same time.


----------



## immtbiker

I sure wish you young'ins would start speaking English again so us old'ins could understand, not that we would care. It would be hard to compete, with our reaction times being so slow, and all that


----------



## Asr

Hey, so what kind of weather can be expected this weekend? Snow/rain? You guys think I could get away with merely a windbreaker? (I am used to cold weather and in fact kinda prefer it, one of the things that bother me about the Bay Area.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'm looking forward to this meet almost as much as I did for the 2006 International...so many people, so much gear, so little time!


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, so what kind of weather can be expected this weekend? Snow/rain? You guys think I could get away with merely a windbreaker? (I am used to cold weather and in fact kinda prefer it, one of the things that bother me about the Bay Area.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

According to my "sources", Saturday is going to have a high of 42 with times of sun and clouds................. though in all honesty the weather people can't predict anything past two days, so expect another updage Thursday.


----------



## jserdechny

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow that's really cool of them_

 

The Stefan AudioArt Equinox HD650/600/580 to be auctioned at the March NY Meet will be a 9-ft / 3.5mm (mini) connector with a 1/4" adapter. The connectors will be treated with our new proprietary Electro-chemical contact enhancing process. This process is a modified version of a technique used to treat cable connector components for the aerospace industry where the signal transmitted to the instrument gage must be extremely accurate. The improvements will be best experienced with the Sennheiser HD650’s. The Equinox will now allow the user to hear more detail not only in the midrange and treble, but also in the lower frequencies where the attack of the sticks on drums and the fingers on up-right and electric bass guitar translate with impact and realism. An important thing to remember is that this is an additive process and all of the natural, warm, full musical characteristics of the HD650/Equinox combination remain. Not an easy thing to accomplish with any cable and the HD650 user will immediately hear how this new process renders the detail offered by cables that use silver as a conductor obsolete.

 SAA Engineering Team
www.stefanaudioart.com


----------



## Jahn

in other words, you can wear your windbreaker, but you will need a walrus skin coat to keep your windbreaker warm.


----------



## jinp6301

wow thats great.

 off topic, but can we like order pizza or something during the meet?


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jserdechny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Stefan AudioArt Equinox HD650/600/580 to be auctioned at the March NY Meet will be a 9-ft / 3.5mm (mini) connector with a 1/4" adapter. The connectors will be treated with our new proprietary Electro-chemical contact enhancing process. This process is a modified version of a technique used to treat cable connector components for the aerospace industry where the signal transmitted to the instrument gage must be extremely accurate. The improvements will be best experienced with the Sennheiser HD650’s. The Equinox will now allow the user to hear more detail not only in the midrange and treble, but also in the lower frequencies where the attack of the sticks on drums and the fingers on up-right and electric bass guitar translate with impact and realism. An important thing to remember is that this is an additive process and all of the natural, warm, full musical characteristics of the HD650/Equinox combination remain. Not an easy thing to accomplish with any cable and the HD650 user will immediately hear how this new process renders the detail offered by cables that use silver as a conductor obsolete.

 SAA Engineering Team
www.stefanaudioart.com_

 

hands off boys this one's mine


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_off topic, but can we like order pizza or something during the meet?_

 

Mmmmmm, pepperoni pizza...... yum.


----------



## Asr

Think I'm gonna take my chances and just go with the windbreaker. If I freeze to death, I'll blame it on you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Btw, pizza? How about something more creative and unique?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_off topic, but can we like order pizza or something during the meet?_

 

In my personal opinion I'd prefer not to see food and drink anywhere near my gear. I thought the National Meet had the right idea with not allowing anything inside the rooms but lobbies and lounges were fair game.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my personal opinion I'd prefer not to see food and drink anywhere near my gear. I thought the National Meet had the right idea with not allowing anything inside the rooms but lobbies and lounges were fair game._

 

hmm yea maybe thats not a good idea inside the meet area. Maybe outside in the lobby or something is a little better


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my personal opinion I'd prefer not to see food and drink anywhere near my gear. I thought the National Meet had the right idea with not allowing anything inside the rooms but lobbies and lounges were fair game._

 

Agree 100%


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my personal opinion I'd prefer not to see food and drink anywhere near my gear. I thought the National Meet had the right idea with not allowing anything inside the rooms but lobbies and lounges were fair game._

 

correctamundo nobody wants greasy hands all over there gear. I urge we eat outside of the meet area and please wash up after if you had greasy foods.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hands off boys this one's mine_

 

Other than to give it to me, what will you do with an updated Equinox cable for Senns?


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Other than to give it to me, what will you do with an updated Equinox cable for Senns?_

 

chop the ends off and use it to recable my


----------



## lan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just can't beat Hard on GHII. So i'm coming to the meet only to barely be able to finish medium tunes to sadly challenge Lan. I just didn't get enough practice in.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This is not a competition we will be playing co-op. We should start with JORDAN on expert to see how inadequate we all are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW you must bring the disc and your guitar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Janus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_they should combine DDR with GH_

 

It may be feasible to use the pad to play the 2nd player of GH? Wow. That would look strange.


----------



## SiBurning

I'm against pizza too, if only 'cause last time all I got was the skinny slice with no cheese that fell on the floor.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm against pizza too, if only 'cause last time all I got was the skinny slice with no cheese that fell on the floor._

 

Sushi it is, then.


----------



## thrice

I seem to recall that there were a feed restaurants near the hotel...granted it's Dunkin Donuts and Burger King, but that's something. Mmmmmmmmmm..............forbidden donut.


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sushi it is, then._

 

Mr. Sushi on Bell makes really good wasabi.


----------



## warrior05

Good sushi? I'm totally there!


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mr. Sushi on Bell makes really good wasabi._

 

really? mr. sushi is one of my least favorite places for sushi. But a lot of my friends seem to like them. Sushi Nara was much better until they closed down. 

 Well, at least theres good Korean food!!!


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mmmmmmmmmm..............forbidden donut._

 

You forgot the appropriate


----------



## jpelg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_chop the ends off and use it to recable my k1000_

 

I was told by James that the AKG K1k Equinox formulation is different than the Senn. 

 I don't know exactly what those differences are, but given the sonic differences between the two headphones, that makes sense.

 Just an FYI.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_really? mr. sushi is one of my least favorite places for sushi. But a lot of my friends seem to like them. Sushi Nara was much better until they closed down._

 

was it next to the taco butt/kfc with the rats running around? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, at least theres good Korean food!!!_

 

within walking distance of the meet?


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, at least theres good Korean food!!!_

 

all you can eat korean bbq.. drool..


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 within walking distance of the meet?_

 

its about the same distance as the record store, it'll probably take like 15 mins to walk. and its pretty cheap during lunch, (lunch specials FTW!)


----------



## Jahn

i believe that place is Dae Dong, which has the best buckwheat noodles korean-style in New York - and that includes the Dae Dong in Manhattan. Well that's the rep at least, i'd love to try it out after the meet for myself.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i believe that place is Dae Dong, which has the best buckwheat noodles korean-style in New York - and that includes the Dae Dong in Manhattan. Well that's the rep at least, i'd love to try it out after the meet for myself._

 

yea dae dong too its kinda expensive there

 I was thinking of ham ji bak. I like it a little better then dae dong but its further away from the meet area


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yea dae dong too its kinda expensive there

 I was thinking of ham ji bak. I like it a little better then dae dong but its further away from the meet area_

 

a bowl of mool nengmyun won't run over 10 buckeroos hopefully, but i have a feeling if we go there you're right - out come the requests for 30 buck BBQ!


----------



## hYdrociTy

oh thats right its getting warmer- cold noodle time! ('-' )


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_really? mr. sushi is one of my least favorite places for sushi. But a lot of my friends seem to like them. Sushi Nara was much better until they closed down. 

 Well, at least theres good Korean food!!!_

 

I never said the sushi was good. =T I just said they make a mean wasabi.

 I actually dislike Dae Dong, the one on Northern. I dislike it alot. There's plenty of better Korean food around and we do have the means to drive to those places. Flushing isn't far.

 Oh, a friend of mine who I recently got interested in headphones will be coming with me. I want him to hear more than just my K701's.


----------



## SLCanhead

Count me in. No equipment right now, though...(hopefully not for long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I never said the sushi was good. =T I just said they make a mean wasabi.

 I actually dislike Dae Dong, the one on Northern. I dislike it alot. There's plenty of better Korean food around and we do have the means to drive to those places. Flushing isn't far.

 Oh, a friend of mine who I recently got interested in headphones will be coming with me. I want him to hear more than just my K701's._

 

yup yup, flushing is better (but I still like ham ji bak the most)

 korean food FTW!


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hands off boys this one's mine_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Other than to give it to me, what will you do with an updated Equinox cable for Senns?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_chop the ends off and use it to recable my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Do you have to attend to buy raffle tickets?


----------



## Listens2tubes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Stephan AudioArt *is a donating a 9-ft singled ended (1/4" or 3.5mm) *Equinox HD650/600/580 audiophile headphone cable *to be raffled off at the NY meet.

 We are movin' and groovin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I am definitly coming! I want this cable for my HD600's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I am gwwitt's "porter" , so add me and take the other away.

 Thanks, Neal


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have to attend to buy raffle tickets? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Al no more raffles for you after your string of dubious wins


----------



## Spookykinkajou

Should I bring my squeezebox 3? also some nordost blue heaven 1m interconnects (rca)?

 My gear has drastically changed I think since I posted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tomahawk
 shure e500
 dt990 '05
 jumbo cryo dock
 micro cryo dock


----------



## The Monkey

I'd love to hear the SB3.


----------



## vcoheda

Can't wait for the meet. There is a lot of stuff I want to hear. And people will be shocked at how good my LD2++ sounds. Can easily compete with most Single Power and RS models. (That last part is probably not true).

 It should be great fun.


----------



## SiBurning

There's a good sushi place somewhere in Bayside. Been there, but don't remember where there is. think it's on Bell.

 DaveDerek,
 (and anyone else that's curious about that color-blind-ugly web page)
 I got bored one day and added some javascript to the list. It picks a style sheet at random from the recommended w3 style sheets, each uglier than the next, and proof of the results of design by committee. Anyway, every time you load or refresh the page it should look different. I think there's 8 style sheets total, plus one random slot for no style sheet. If it all makes you colorblind, just turn off javascript. (Or yell at me and I'll remove the script.) Technically, this little hack makes my page invalid, but if the W3 validator doesn't complain, who am I to argue with a world class standards organization?

 So what does it mean when a member's name is red? I guess all it means is the geeks at w3 have no taste. Actually, I think that page uses color instead of underlining to distinguish a click-able link (to the member's gear section) vs. regular text. On some of the pages, it's not red but peach. Or is that mauve?

 If you're sick & bored like me, here's the javascript: http://home.nyc.rr.com/stevieo/css.random.js To see how to use it, load the list in your browser and select view source from the browser's menu.

 Having said that, I think I'll go poke my ear with an ice pick.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Spookykinkajou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Should I bring my squeezebox 3? also some nordost blue heaven 1m interconnects (rca)?

 My gear has drastically changed I think since I posted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tomahawk
 shure e500
 dt990 '05
 jumbo cryo dock
 micro cryo dock_

 

The Nordost ICs would be grrrrrreat — but you have to sing all the lyrics to "My Blue Heaven".


----------



## laxx

I enjoy going to Yuraki on Northern Blvd. They have the best salad dressing. =]


----------



## Nankai

Free gifts

 1. I will hold a draw for free gifts just like what we did on Nov.. The free gifts for the draw are 1 pair of PK2 and 1 pair of PK1. 

 2. 1 pairs of PK1 for auction. Money will give for roomrent.


----------



## jinp6301

I think i'll be bringing (even though I dont really have an amp)

 one cantsleep silver/copper hybrid mini to mini interconnect (6 inches?)
 one ALO silver interconnect (7 inches?)

 I'm pretty sure that I dont need two interconnects so I'll be selling the one i like less if anyone is interested

 also i'll probably be bringing

 Toshiba Gigabeat S60
 Grado SR-225
 JVC Marshmellows w/ shure tips
 Koss KSC 75

 maybe a MisterX XP amp
 and maybe a sennheiser hd580


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nankai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Free gifts

 1. I will hold a draw for free gifts just like what we did on Nov.. The free gifts for the draw are 1 pair of PK2 and 1 pair of PK1. 

 2. 1 pairs of PK1 for auction. Money will give for roomrent._

 

how are you going to do the draw?


----------



## jp11801

does anyone have a nice source that they would like to co-host a rig with me??
 I am bringing the RedWine Audio Sig 30 > k1000/k340 while I am bringing the Imod and it does sound good with my exemplar (denon 2900) cdp it is leagues better. 

 I am up for good buckwheat noodles


----------



## bozebuttons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anyone have a nice source that they would like to co-host a rig with me??
 I am bringing the RedWine Audio Sig 30 > k1000/k340 while I am bringing the Imod and it does sound good with my exemplar (denon 2900) cdp it is leagues better. 

 I am up for good buckwheat noodles
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can bring splitters you can run them off my Theta basic/Ack dac combo
 if you want but I will be getting to the meet late around 1-1:30pm.


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anyone have a nice source that they would like to co-host a rig with me??
 I am bringing the RedWine Audio Sig 30 > k1000/k340 while I am bringing the Imod and it does sound good with my exemplar (denon 2900) cdp it is leagues better. 

 I am up for good buckwheat noodles
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I will only be using the balanced outputs of my Wadia, so you're welcome to use the single-ended outputs.


----------



## immtbiker

We should just skip the meet and go eat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe we could have a local "Head-Fi Eat-Thai" someday.


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We should just skip the meet and go eat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe we could have a local "Head-Fi Eat-Thai" someday._

 

Oh man, I love Thai food...and Indian food....that would be awesome. yeah the hell with headphones, lets go out have a few brews and some good food and enjoy the local color*


 [size=xx-small]*I'll let the reader decide what's colorful to them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size]


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh man, I love Thai food...and Indian food....that would be awesome. yeah the hell with headphones, lets go out have a few brews and some good food and enjoy the local color*


 [size=xx-small]*I'll let the reader decide what's colorful to them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size]_

 

Now there is some motivation to ditch my family in Portland, ME and come to the meet.


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how are you going to do the draw?_

 

We drew cards and certain cards were winning cards.

 I'd be interested in a silver mini. I've been waiting for this meet to try out portable amps. =]

 Thai sounds good.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We should just skip the meet and go eat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

hopefully it's not an either or. let's do both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe we could have a local "Head-Fi Eat-Thai" someday._

 

sign me up, scotty!


----------



## Turnaround

Anyone from Manhattan by public transportation who wants to meet up to head over together? I live a little south of penn station.

 If I bring an amp, will there be enough sources to hook it up to?


----------



## erikzen

My car is now full. Sorry for not posting that earlier. See you all soon!


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh man, I love Thai food..._

 

My office is 3 doors up from a _very_ good Thai restaurant. Taking a walk at lunch time can be pure torture. And last time I checked the meet was supposed to end around 7pm and I don't exactly plan on going to bed after that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Meet related question: has anyone heard anything out of Mikhail? Last I read he was still planning on coming.

 tyrion,
 come on, you know you wanna.


----------



## bozebuttons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Meet related question: has anyone heard anything out of Mikhail? Last I read he was still planning on coming.
_

 

Spoke to Mikhail yesterday,his answer was he never missed a NY meet so he will be there.


----------



## Dimitris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bozebuttons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Spoke to Mikhail yesterday,his answer was he never missed a NY meet so he will be there._

 

Great news!I cant wait for the meet!!!


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bozebuttons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Spoke to Mikhail yesterday,his answer was he never missed a NY meet so he will be there._

 

Great! I can return his MPX3


----------



## thrice

Just got my Bottlehead Seduction Phono preamp kit today....gotta burn the midnight oil to get it ready for NY


----------



## catscratch

Hey, people are bringing PS2's...

 Anybody up for some Soul Calibur 3?


----------



## laxx

If only I kept playing from back in college. I was just nasty in SCII. =T They nurfed Ivy in SCIII too much that I quit, lol.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bozebuttons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can bring splitters you can run them off my Theta basic/Ack dac combo
 if you want but I will be getting to the meet late around 1-1:30pm._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will only be using the balanced outputs of my Wadia, so you're welcome to use the single-ended outputs._

 

thanks I'll take one or both of you up on this kind offer


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nankai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Free gifts
 1. I will hold a draw for free gifts just like what we did on Nov.. The free gifts for the draw are 1 pair of PK2 and 1 pair of PK1. 

 2. 1 pairs of PK1 for auction. Money will give for roomrent.

 

how are you going to do the draw?

 

We drew cards and certain cards were winning cards._

 

Two decks of cards. One wasn't even enough last time.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We drew cards and certain cards were winning cards.

 I'd be interested in a silver mini. I've been waiting for this meet to try out portable amps. =]

 Thai sounds good._

 

awesome, hopefully, both of them will be at my house when I get back from school.


----------



## MD1032

I'm alive! Still coming, and TOTALLY PUMPED for the meet.

 Bringing the same stuff as last year, but with some additions, namely, my laptop with my Echo Indigo, along with my iGrados. It's a good piece of equipment for the price and I'm sure some of you all will enjoy it.


----------



## Asr

All packed up and ready to go for my red-eye flight tomorrow! The anticipation begins! On top of the secrets I'm already saving to unveil at the meet, I was able to stuff in one more that even I was not expecting...


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my Bottlehead Seduction Phono preamp kit today....gotta burn the midnight oil to get it ready for NY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Just finished the phono preamp and it's up and running. Sounds pretty good if I do say so myself. 










 So I guess I'll be bringing my budget vinyl rig:

 Rega P1>Bottlehead Preamp>Stax SRM-T1S>Lambda Pro/Signature

 Cheers....now for bed.


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All packed up and ready to go for my red-eye flight tomorrow! The anticipation begins! On top of the secrets I'm already saving to unveil at the meet, I was able to stuff in one more that even I was not expecting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Have a safe flight....


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished the phono preamp and it's up and running. Sounds pretty good if I do say so myself._

 

And here I was thinking I was doing good getting my 2 new power cords built last night.


----------



## laxx

When are you getting in Nate?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When are you getting in Nate?_

 

With a little luck and not too heavy a right foot I'll roll in around 9:30am Saturday.


----------



## onbu-BLAKkOPS

sup, new to headfi. My freind told me about this place, I'm pretty much a noob in headphones lol. 
 Anyway ill be attending with mastercheif (friend irl).


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And here I was thinking I was doing good getting my 2 new power cords built last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'll be signing autographs this weekend if you want one


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have to attend to buy raffle tickets? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Al, buy as many raffle tix as you like. i'll volunteer to hold them for you.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All packed up and ready to go for my red-eye flight tomorrow! The anticipation begins! On top of the secrets I'm already saving to unveil at the meet, I was able to stuff in one more that even I was not expecting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

it sounds like the 601s are attending after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 and i'm sure the others will be as pleased with your secret surprise as i. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 thanks for coming all that way, with goodies in tow, to see your east coast head-fi buds!


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With a little luck and not too heavy a right foot I'll roll in around 9:30am Saturday._

 

Nate, are you bringing any of the new england crew with you?


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it sounds like the 601s are attending after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 and i'm sure the others will be as pleased with your secret surprise as i. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 thanks for coming all that way, with goodies in tow, to see your east coast head-fi buds!_

 

Ahhh. Asr always stays ahead of the curve. 'Twill be swell to experience his latest devilish surprise!!! (…as well as offering a rare "Hello"…)


----------



## ralphp@optonline

Hi all,

 After many attempts at juggling my schedule for this Saturday I just couldn't seem to come with one that will allow me to make it out to Bayside for the meet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really sorry that I have to miss what appears to be turning into one heck of a great Head-Fi meet. I will of course be checking the post meet thread, not only to find out all the good things that I missed but to further add to my sadness at having to miss this fine gathering.

 I hope that everyone has a great time and that at least one or two people miss me. Please say hello to Ray for me and let me know if Mikhail has finished the amp he was planning to build with that monster tube that he brought to the last NYC meet.





*The Monster Tube*

 Ralph


----------



## daveDerek

Ralph, sorry to hear that you and your ultrasones won't be attending this monster meet. i'm sure some of the folks going to the 'gentlemens club' afterwards will put a well placed dollar in your name.


----------



## Romanee

[size=medium]*
 You mean the huge pizza / Thai food / guzzling, ogling & drooling fest??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/size]

 See ya next time, Ralph

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ralphp@optonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all,

 After many attempts at juggling my schedule for this Saturday I just couldn't seem to come with one that will allow me to make it out to Bayside for the meet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really sorry that I have to miss what appears to be turning into one heck of a great Head-Fi meet. I will of course be checking the post meet thread, not only to find out all the good things that I missed but to further add to my sadness at having to miss this fine gathering.

 I hope that everyone has a great time and that at least one or two people miss me. Please say hello to Ray for me and let me know if Mikhail has finished the amp he was planning to build with that monster tube that he brought to the last NYC meet.





*The Monster Tube*

 Ralph_


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nate, are you bringing any of the new england crew with you?_

 

I'm still lobbying hard to try and get one member in particular to come with me but so far he's saying he's unavailable. I made one last plee to him this morning. Otherwise I'll be flying solo. I think Yikes (Ethan) was planning on coming but I haven't seen him post anything in this thread for quite some time.

 Unrelated content - all this talk of Thai food had me jonesing for some and as luck would have it my boss took the office out to lunch today! Mmmmmmm, so good!


----------



## MrSlacker

Sucks that you cant make it Ralph.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still lobbying hard to try and get one member in particular to come with me but so far he's saying he's unavailable. I made one last plee to him this morning. Otherwise I'll be flying solo. I think Yikes (Ethan) was planning on coming but I haven't seen him post anything in this thread for quite some time.

 Unrelated content - all this talk of Thai food had me jonesing for some and as luck would have it my boss took the office out to lunch today! Mmmmmmm, so good!_

 

(said in a deep homer simpson voice) hmmmmm, Thai food! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 off the top of my head there are at least 3 of you new englanders planning to come to the meet - yourself, yikes, and towert7. there are probably others that i'm not thinking of now. can you convince darkninja to come along too? i was just thinking that if you guys could coordinate it might be simpler than taking 3 vehicles.


----------



## laxx

Hah! I remember that huge tube. My friend and I were laughing when we saw it. It was my first time seeing so much gear that I was overwhelmed and didn't get much done except listen to PK1/2 and a Tomahawk, lol. I never thought I'd get so into this hobby, so I've never heard a tube amp yet. =T I'm looking forward to this meet and wished today was Friday just so the meet would be tomorrow, lol.


----------



## SiBurning

Only two days to go. Time to start planning & packing.

 m8o, you got nametags yet?

 Do we need extra sources? Got enough power, strips, and extension cords to cover both rooms? What else did we forget? Who's bringing cheesecake?

 Don't forget the official uniform for the meet. If you don't have one yet, don't fret, I'm bringing one in size XL for the raffle.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the other thing that's missing from that picture, despite modest representation in november, is what will be the official uniform for the upcoming meet, in part because aaron is particularly fond of it:



_


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Only two days to go. Time to start planning & packing.
 Don't forget the official uniform for the meet. If you don't have one yet, don't fret, I'm bringing one in size XL for the raffle._

 

Si, you got an XL? care to swap it for mine in a L? it's been worn only once and will come washed. the xl would fit me better - especially after the brownies and thai food pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Towert7

Oh I can't wait! It's gonna be a lot of fun!

 I just hope the roads are cleaned by Early morning Saturday. Poor NateM up in NH...... hope it's not too bad.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Si, you got an XL? care to swap it for mine in a L? it's been worn only once and will come washed. the xl would fit me better - especially after the brownies and thai food pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

*Will come washed?*





 I've already had too many brownies to swap mine. With any luck a skinny person wins it and would swap with you.


----------



## Akathriel

Well it doesn't look like I'll be able to make the meet myself but due to much nagging by davederek, I'm going to try to have my cans and amp up there for you guys to enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I can guarantee the balanced PF-1s will be there but I don't know about the amp.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Poor NateM up in NH...... hope it's not too bad._

 

Bah, by virture of being a nearly life-long resident of NH the snow won't bother me much. And as far as I know it's supposed to be pretty much all done by Friday evening. Plenty of time for the crews to clean the highways. 

 Meet related content - just installed an Alps Black Beauty in the Beta22 and I'm currently listening to Tyll's recabled K701s. Me =


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bah, by virture of being a nearly life-long resident of NH the snow won't bother me much. And as far as I know it's supposed to be pretty much all done by Friday evening. Plenty of time for the crews to clean the highways. 
 Meet related content - just installed an Alps Black Beauty in the Beta22 and I'm currently listening to Tyll's recabled K701s. Me = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you guys are getting snow? we're just getting a soaking rain here which should help wash away any snow that we have.
 recabled 701s? what are they recabled with and how does it affect the sound (balanced or single ended?)?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you guys are getting snow?_

 

Supposed to get 6 to 10" in my neck of the woods. 

  Quote:


 recabled 701s? what are they recabled with and how does it affect the sound (balanced or single ended?)? 
 

They're recabled with Headroom Fat Pipe (very similar to Cardas). I don't know the sound of the stock 701s well enough to comment on what changes the cable might have made but I can say that having spent some time with them along with the HR Balanced Desktop I can definitely see what people like about them. And the are configured for balanced use but I just happen to have built an adapter that I'll be bringing along so folks can try them single-ended if they want.

 I'm all packed up and ready to go. As usual I can't believe the amount of stuff that I'm bringing! See y'all in 34 hours or so.


----------



## hYdrociTy

will there be a few diy gurus willing to help a fool finish a pimeta? I don't know how to de-solder and I soldered a wrong resistor, took it out, and the hole is covered now. lol.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm all packed up and ready to go. As usual I can't believe the amount of stuff that I'm bringing! See y'all in 34 hours or so._

 

It's amazing isn't it. I put all the gear in the boxes they came in
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now there may not be room for Jeff and I in the car.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to meet you guys. This will be my first visit to the big apple.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_will there be a few diy gurus willing to help a fool finish a pimeta? I don't know how to de-solder and I soldered a wrong resistor, took it out, and the hole is covered now. lol._

 

I'll pack my desoldering pump. Should take all of 30 seconds to clear the hole. Do you need any parts for your PIMETA? If so, just shoot me a PM and I'll see what I've got for spares.


----------



## Listens2tubes

It's Friday!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How will I sleep tonight?


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll pack my desoldering pump. Should take all of 30 seconds to clear the hole. Do you need any parts for your PIMETA? If so, just shoot me a PM and I'll see what I've got for spares. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I may have some parts, too, hydrocity, so you can shoot me a pm if you'd like.


----------



## The Monkey

Considering a raffle addition.

 Would you guys be interested in a raffle for a used, but very good condition Sony MZ-R70 MiniDisc player? (Currently on the FS board, but I'll take it down if there's enough interest.)


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll pack my desoldering pump. Should take all of 30 seconds to clear the hole. Do you need any parts for your PIMETA? If so, just shoot me a PM and I'll see what I've got for spares. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can bring a desoldering wick as well just in case.


----------



## warrior05

Good thing I've got my own personal roadie coming with me. Thought I could fit everything in one rolling suitcase... HA!!!! Time to break out the big gym bag as well.

 Looking forward to seeing you all!


----------



## jp11801

anyone willing to assist with shortening the cable on my k1000s that have been recabled with mogami? Also anyone with techflex that could take the rubber outer sleeve off and replace it with techflex would have lunch on me


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone willing to assist with shortening the cable on my k1000s that have been recabled with mogami?_

 

This should be no problem. Just one question, how are they currently terminated? 

  Quote:


 Also anyone with techflex that could take the rubber outer sleeve off and replace it with techflex would have lunch on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

This would be more difficult since what actually makes the cable stiff is the shield below the rubber sleeve. Cutting that off without damaging the wires is always tricky and has much greater consequences in this case since the wire is already attached to the headphones. Regardless I'd be happy to take a look at it with you and weigh the pros and cons of modifying it. If you do decide to pursue it I'd highly recommend some cable sleeving other the techflex.

 [EDIT]One more general thought: is anyone going to have a soldering iron at the meet? I could pack my backup and some solder if necessary but I'm quickly running out of room!


----------



## laxx

I'll bring some DIY tools incase anyone forgets it. Desoldering's pretty easy with the pump. =T

 I don't know how much techflex I have left, but I should have at least 10 feet of Uptown Gold, so I'll bring that with me as well.

 EDIT -^ Indeed. Techflex isn't very flexible. I'd recommend nylon multifillament, but I don't have any.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This should be no problem. Just one question, how are they currently terminated? 

 This would be more difficult since what actually makes the cable stiff is the shield below the rubber sleeve. Cutting that off without damaging the wires is always tricky and has much greater consequences in this case since the wire is already attached to the headphones. Regardless I'd be happy to take a look at it with you and weigh the pros and cons of modifying it. If you do decide to pursue it I'd highly recommend some cable sleeving other the techflex.

 [EDIT]One more general thought: is anyone going to have a soldering iron at the meet? I could pack my backup and some solder if necessary but I'm quickly running out of room!_

 

They are termed in the 4 pin xlr, thanks for the heads up I'd go with whatever the folsk in the know recommend as I am clueless with DIY
 ps thanks for offering to assist


----------



## warrior05

What size is your cable (diameter)? I have a fair amount of nylon multifilament sleeving (love the stuff!) and I'll bring the appropriate size. Shortening would be easy with an XLR termination. I can bring my Hakko soldering station... uh, I think. Got to check how much room I've got in my bag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll bring some heatshrink as well though I'm a bit short on adhesive lined stuff if anyone can bring some.


----------



## onbu-BLAKkOPS

so what kind of food is gonna be at the meet, i didnt have a chance to read up much on the whole thing if i knew sooner i wouldve cooked something


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warrior05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What size is your cable (diameter)? I have a fair amount of nylon multifilament sleeving (love the stuff!) and I'll bring the appropriate size. Shortening would be easy with an XLR termination. I can bring my Hakko soldering station... uh, I think. Got to check how much room I've got in my bag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll bring some heatshrink as well though I'm a bit short on adhesive lined stuff if anyone can bring some._

 

probably 1/2 would work I bought some 1/4 from part express and it looks too narrow? YThe cable is mogami it is anout the same width of a guitar cable?


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_probably 1/2 would work I bought some 1/4 from part express and it looks too narrow? YThe cable is mogami it is anout the same width of a guitar cable?_

 

I'll bring a couple of sizes. How long do you need?


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warrior05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll bring a couple of sizes. How long do you need?_

 

about 12 ft or so would be great thanks


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_about 12 ft or so would be great thanks_

 

12 ft?! I thought you were planning on shortening the length! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll check but I probably don't have that much. I don't do a ton of recabling so usually I buy in 8-10 ft increments. If I have it I'll bring it.


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onbu-BLAKkOPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so what kind of food is gonna be at the meet, i didnt have a chance to read up much on the whole thing if i knew sooner i wouldve cooked something_

 

every1 goes out for lunch to whatever place they want

 PLEASE try not to eat near gear


----------



## laxx

Can I eat gear for lunch?


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can I eat gear for lunch?_

 

That would be an expensive lunch!


----------



## grbwitt

I recently bought a replacement set of real Sony pads for my beloved giant-killer Sony MDR -V6 cans.

 Problem is, I can't get the new pads on to the earphone. My situation is somewhat complicated by stroke damage to my dominant left arm, which makes most tasks of this type at least three or four times as difficult as they were pre-stroke.

 At tomorrow's meet in Queens, I'd appreciate any advice or assistance from our head-fi.org's collective wisdom/experience.

 I'll be wearing a name tag reading "GRBWITT" (my head-fi.org ID) and "George Witterschein" (my name in the real world, if the world beyond headphone audio is infected the real one). And I'll be wandering around looking for generous offers of assistance (you learn not to be proud after you're partly disabled).

 Grbwitt a.k.a. George


----------



## laxx

I'm sure someone will take a look at it and it'll get done by the time the meet's over.

 Ok. I'm requesting anyone that has Shure IEM's that do not use their tri-flanges and are willing to part with them. I apparently have a rip on the 3rd (largest flange) and it doesn't seal correctly anymore. =[ So I'm willing to buy a pair or 2 off anyone that has spare tri-flanges tomorrow. Let me know please.


----------



## warrior05

Don't worry, George. I'll certainly help you out as I'm sure many at the meet would be happy to. I did a pad replacement on my old 7506s with DT250 pads so I know how much of a PITA they are to get on. I'll be wearing a gray hoodie with "Warrior" on it (it's a motorcycle for those who don't know). I plan on getting there near opening time if you want to take care of it first thing.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Considering a raffle addition.

 Would you guys be interested in a raffle for a used, but very good condition Sony MZ-R70 MiniDisc player? (Currently on the FS board, but I'll take it down if there's enough interest.)_

 


 Anyone?


----------



## hYdrociTy

hey thanks guys! Well it was totally flooded this morning, so I didnt pack my soldering iron and solders, ..oh and one "r4" 10k 1/8w as it fell out lol. I really dont need a led do i? because I didnt get a led and resistor for it...

 lookin foward to tomorrow
 (>'-')>


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey thanks guys! Well it was totally flooded this morning, so I didnt pack my soldering iron and solders, ..oh and one "r4" 10k 1/8w as it fell out lol. I really dont need a led do i? because I didnt get a led and resistor for it...

 lookin foward to tomorrow
 (>'-')>_

 

I'll bring some stuff that should cover you. Sounds like we'll have some parts around.


----------



## warrior05

If others are going to be bringing a soldering iron I would prefer not to travel with my Hakko station. I just want to make sure we're covered before I take it off of my to-be-packed list.


----------



## Yikes

Wow.. I’ve lost track of time. I haven’t been doing too much with headphones lately. I had forgotten about this meet until just now. I don’t know if I’ll be able to get done what I need to in order to free up the time. At this point it looks unlikely.

 Unfortunately there is no way that I would be able to bring down my good source and amp. Since I got the Symposium Isis rack and the Roller Bloc isolation devices my system setup is entirely too time consuming to justify tearing the system down to bring it to along.

 If I don’t make it I hope everyone has a great meet.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone?_

 

Vincent,

 It would certainly be generous of you, which is probably why no one is replying. I know it makes me feel like I'm guilting you into to doing it if I think I'd like it.


----------



## grbwitt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warrior05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't worry, George. I'll certainly help you out as I'm sure many at the meet would be happy to. I did a pad replacement on my old 7506s with DT250 pads so I know how much of a PITA they are to get on. I'll be wearing a gray hoodie with "Warrior" on it (it's a motorcycle for those who don't know). I plan on getting there near opening time if you want to take care of it first thing._

 

*Many thanks! You're very generous, Warrior.

 I'll be there early too, traffic permitting, and will have a buddy with me from the New Jersey Audio Society. He and I will go to school on you.

 grbwitt aka George*


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Vincent,

 It would certainly be generous of you, which is probably why no one is replying. I know it makes me feel like I'm guilting you into to doing it if I think I'd like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol, it's in. The MD player will be included in the raffle.


----------



## laxx

Oh we get a treat on Saturday as well. Full lunar eclipe. =] It starts a little before 6 and ends right before 7. =] Bring your cameras.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Yikes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I don’t make it I hope everyone has a great meet._

 


*Ethan*, if you don't come, who's going to [size=medium]bellow out [/size](and I quote):

 "Everyone, can I have your attention! It's meets like these that make this a great group and if the room doesn't get paid for, we won't be able to have meets anymore. So everyone dig in and give Aaron some *money*?!" 

 (...group storms Aaron)

 Without you and Tyll there I'm going to have to depend on the *food *and *repair activity* budgets getting cut into


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh we get a treat on Saturday as well. Full lunar eclipe. =] It starts a little before 6 and ends right before 7. =] Bring your cameras._

 

Here's mine from 3 years ago:


----------



## hYdrociTy

oooh md player! oh noes.. ididnt bring my massive md collection from home arrgg...well id love to hear that player anyway if you could bring like a disc Monkey!


----------



## pingong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Ethan*, if you don't come, who's going to [size=medium]bellow out [/size](and I quote):

 "Everyone, can I have your attention! It's meets like these that make this a great group and if the room doesn't get paid for, we won't be able to have meets anymore. So everyone dig in and give Aaron some *money*?!" 

 (...group storms Aaron)

 Without you and Tyll there I'm going to have to depend on the *food *and *repair activity* budgets getting cut into 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ethan, I will come to your door, grab you and your stuff drive to NYC tomorrow morning. We want to see you again and Aaron needs you. Ping


----------



## darkangel9685

im in!

 will be bringing my:

 sony nw-hd1 player w/ remote
 shure e3c's
 sony d-ej200 PCDP


----------



## Nankai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how are you going to do the draw?_

 

We will use Poker.




[size=large]＝PK2[/size]




[size=large]＝PK1[/size]


----------



## Minimauled

I'll be there if I can wake up on time.


----------



## GarlicKnots

laxx: 

 If I can find my triple flange plugs between tonight and tomorrow they are yours. 

 I'm going to look around for the soldering crew and see if someone could desolder my pcm2702 chip off my alien dac, hope that's OK.


 Bringing:
 soha, hf-1, iaudio x5

 I couldn't finish the CK^3.


----------



## Romanee

Good Eve' Chums,

 Alas, I will not be going to the Grand Meet tomorrow — nor will Machead, with whom I was going to drive to the meet, and who has so graciously let me luxuriate in many of his audio treasures these many months. 

 Have a Super Time, Party Hardy … and I'll be waiting with 'bated breath (…no, not baited breath!) for your anecdotes, tall tales and poignant pics! 

 This would have been the first time in recent history that I'd have gotten to hear a current Xin amp at NYC meet — daveDerek's SuperMicro IV … a truly rare occurrence indeed, 'round these parts, and one that I was really anticipating (…perfect portables shootout-op missed! Drat.). Asr seems to be bringing at least one surprise — besides himself — and who knows what all else I'll miss […don't call the syntax police…] — so take lots of pics, please!

 I also really wanted folks to hear the great sound from Machead's (fully burned in) X-RayCD transport > muse DAC > RKV-MkII (OPA627 upgrade)+EC/DC > K701. And I always want more folks to hear how the rarely-heard Portaphile LT1210 Maxxed stands up to the bevy of top-drawer portables around, as well as my well-cooked, beautiful, and smooth-sounding Tomahawk and M-Hornet.

 Maybe we'll get all those toys to a mini meet sometime soon.

 Just when I was feeling cool 'bout showing a little talent and promise as a Guitar Hero II noob, I'm shot down without striking a single chord.

 I don't want to even think about everything else I'd want to hear, and the folks I wanted to see, some coming from far away lands such as California, Florida … Grand Caymans???… and ?????

 Chat with y'all soon.

 Best Regards,
 Peter


----------



## The Monkey

ah, that's too bad Peter (and machead). We'll get the impressions up early and often.


----------



## jazzlover

Hi,

 I would like to hear some nice headphones as I'm shopping for something for home use. Currently I have Shure E4C and Sennheiser 650.

 I can bring a high-end CD player, a Naim CDX (naim-audio.com)


----------



## MrSlacker

ok last call for people who want to go by LIRR... let me know if you want to meet up


----------



## jjcha

Yeah, looks like I won't be making it as well. I just booked a flight to Tokyo leaving this Friday and I have way too much to get done before then.

 Was really looking forward to this one too. Have fun guys!

 Best,

 -Jason


----------



## n_maher

Romanee and jjcha,

 Bummer guys, sorry to hear that both of you won't be making it. Something tells me this won't be the last NYC Meet...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ack, it's 11pm, t-minus 6 hours 30 minutes till I need to be on the road! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Must get to sleep now, I hope I remembered everything.


----------



## erikzen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjcha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, looks like I won't be making it as well. I just booked a flight to Tokyo leaving this Friday and I have way too much to get done before then.

 Was really looking forward to this one too. Have fun guys!

 Best,

 -Jason_

 

Oh too bad. The usual suspects are dropping like flies. I guess I won't bring your ES7s along. Take good care of my EW9s.

 Peter, I'm going to miss all your portaphernalia and Machead, I'm going to miss your RKV. What can I say, I have amp envy.

 Packing up the car now. Gotta get some sleep boys and girls.


----------



## NanduAjit

Bad news, something came up and i cant come tomorrow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Sucks cause i was looking forward to it all week. Well have a good time guys, happy listening!


----------



## lan

I'm probably not going to go also. I've got a ton of work to do and although it would've been a nice break, I can't really afford getting too tired at this moment.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Romanee and jjcha,

 Bummer guys, sorry to hear that both of you won't be making it. Something tells me this won't be the last NYC Meet...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ack, it's 11pm, t-minus 6 hours 30 minutes till I need to be on the road! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Must get to sleep now, I hope I remembered everything._

 

SLEEP DEEP & HAVE A SAFE DRIVE!!!

 Enjoy The Gathering.


----------



## Towert7

Well, updated my music library on my laptop. All gear is about to be packed up. Weather looks nice, high of 54!!!!!
 Sad to see some can't come....... but there is always another time.

 PS: Someone is bringing name tags.......... right?
 ^_^

 C-ya soon!

 ((
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *erikzen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Peter, I'm going to miss all your portaphernalia and Machead, I'm going to miss your RKV. What can I say, I have amp envy._

 

It's Machead's RKV, and puts out an enviable sound — much better than the one we heard at the last (Babylon) meet … well Machead & I heard that one for about 10 minutes … just long enuf not to get a headache. This RKV offers a sweet, lush, nuanced, lucid window deep into the music (with his muse DAC, that is…).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm probably not going to go also. I've got a ton of work to do and although it would've been a nice break, I can't really afford getting too tired at this moment._

 

Oh! The GH2 Behemoth hath withdrawn back into the forest — and left the playing field wide open!!!

 Cheeses. The local clan's fragmented.


----------



## Jahn

i will have awesomely bad vinyl to pass out to the 3 remaining folks coming.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i keed! i better start packing up! let's see - Stax stuff, Oppo, portable bits, and spare GHII axe, right? this is going to be the lightest i've ever packed for a meet!


----------



## immtbiker

m8o is bringing tags and we have a contingency plan if Steve M. drops like the other flies (splat!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peter, Jason and Lan (not Ian) and Mac...I can't believe you're going to miss the Cotillion. 
 Now you're going to have to wait another 18 years to put on your Tux and dance like gentlemen


----------



## Jahn

doh lan isn't going either! GHII tourney = CRUSHED. i'm leavin the GHII axe at home. well at least the big lcd will still be there, so i'll bring a copy of Star Wars and we can geek out to the Oppo via the STAX!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and since one controller might get tired after a while, i brought some non-GHII team games - OLD SCHOOL. you'll see when we get there!


----------



## loquito316

Dahhh... some poor foresight, and the fact that I now work from 12am-8am means that it's not going to work out for going to the meet tomorrow. I'll probably be kicking myself for it later, but I'm gonna have to back out.

 Have fun, chaps.


----------



## Jimothy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_doh lan isn't going either! GHII tourney = CRUSHED. i'm leavin the GHII axe at home. well at least the big lcd will still be there, so i'll bring a copy of Star Wars and we can geek out to the Oppo via the STAX!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and since one controller might get tired after a while, i brought some non-GHII team games - OLD SCHOOL. you'll see when we get there!_

 

No GH??
 I'm crushed...


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_m8o is bringing tags and we have a contingency plan if Steve M. drops like the other flies (splat!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peter, Jason and Lan (not Ian) and Mac...I can't believe you're going to miss the Cotillion. 
 Now you're going to have to wait another 18 years to put on your Tux and dance like gentlemen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My tux probably hasn't fit in 18 years (marriage year), and I never could dance worth a darn — much less like a gentleman.

 SPLAT! 

 I'll be watching… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 …while I'm working hard to relax — 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[gotta ease up on the meds!]


----------



## catscratch

Bah, I don't think I'll make it either. Well, I was a tentative yes in the first place, but I seem to be cursed. Every time I want to go to a meet, something comes up and smacks me down. This time, it's ear problems. I'm in no fit state to listen to headphones and form any reliable opinions. Well, at least this is very temporary.

 Have fun guys. You've all heard the 404 before, so you're not missing much, other than my charming company of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm looking forward to the impressions.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Are there any of the other travelers at the Lovely Adria Hotel and Conference Center up for going out for some breakfast this morning? It's looking like Dunkin Donuts, Wendy's or Burger King unless someone has some better ideas.


----------



## dkjohnso

Wow, for some reason I though this was tomorrow. I guess I'll throw on a clean shirt and leave now!


----------



## bozebuttons

Gear packed ,working this morning but will see you guys this afternoon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sorry to hear that some of the NY crew isn't going to make it.
 Jason Congrats on you getting married.Was looking forward to hearing your new amp,maybe next time or a electrostatic mini-meet at my place some time in the future.


----------



## immtbiker

Jason got married? My invite must have mis-placed by the Postal Service. I'll just send a check.


----------



## SiBurning

The List: Final Cut


----------



## The Monkey

Hi Guys. I'm running later than I had wanted, but I hope to be there before Noon. Packing now...


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Guys. I'm running later than I had wanted, but I hope to be there before Noon. Packing now..._

 

i am running after Vince while he is being late so we'll come a lil later


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i am running after Vince while he is being late so we'll come a lil later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The Slacker and I will be leaving Manhattan between 10:45 and 11 am. See you guys soon.

 No room for DIY stuff I'm afraid.


----------



## mastercheif

Urg, running a little late, should be there by 12....


----------



## Computerpro3

I will be coming but I can't make it until around 2:00-2:30. People will still be there, right?


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerpro3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will be coming but I can't make it until around 2:00-2:30. People will still be there, right?_

 

Yep, no worries.


----------



## bozebuttons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerpro3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will be coming but I can't make it until around 2:00-2:30. People will still be there, right?_

 

Got the rooms till 7pm.


----------



## The Monkey

Hey gang,

 I started the impressions thread here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...41#post2763441.

 Post away!


----------



## LDMES




----------



## LDMES

Really was looking forward to going...but alas I had to stay here and tend to my sick Fiancee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, That's life. Hopefully I'll get to go to the next one.


----------



## LDMES

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry to hear that. hope she's on the road to recovery. this was a great meet but there's anoher great meet coming up next month. it's called the national, and it's out in sunny california. go a little early and take your sweety for a romantic trip to san fran, then head over and check out some really cool gear in san jose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Can't go...work...oh well, I'll just have to wait till people over here get together again.


----------



## immtbiker

Guys...I merged 2 impressions posts from this thread over to the *NYC impressions thread*. It will fall into time stamp order.


----------

